#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 《二創/動物方城市》──《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》（全）暨附補遺《京喜獸國民主誌》

## 斯冰菊

《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》（上）

「沒有你的日子裡，本狼會更加珍惜個狼；沒有本狼的歲月裡，你要保重你個狼……」11月的動物方城市凍原鎮，一幢三層樓的雅房；在三樓的書房裡，一匹黑白狼戴著耳機隨著BEASTUBE影片中的磁性嗓音開唱，渾厚歌聲傳遍方圓十公尺。什麼？為何沒有暴怒鄰居拿著棍棒甚至刀械上門抗議？一來是這狼算準連假期間鄰居不是度假就是返鄉，二來則是除了窗戶和門之外，都貼滿隔音泡棉；經過縝密規劃的犬科獸在一切就緒後，才引吭高歌好幾曲。

「接下來換這首吧！《狼》，曲名最簡潔有力的歌。本狼是一匹來自北方的狼，走在無垠的曠野中……！」螢幕前的狼換了首歌曲，才剛唱兩句，就聽得樓下一聲抗議：「四眼狼，這是ZPD最後警告：停止鬼哭狼嗥，立刻下來開門，否則我就要攻堅啦！」年紀接近三十的青年狼趕緊摘下耳機，將頭探出窗外；果然，雪地上站著一位穿著深藍色全套制服的警官。

「又來了，這麻煩的傢伙……」黑白狼無奈抱怨一聲，推了推金框眼鏡，隨即從旋轉椅上起身，扭開門把準備下樓，面對那個難纏的傢伙……


「有什麼事？你這個海報掠奪者。」黑白狼開了那扇漆了京喜獸國國旗的鋁門，映入眼簾的是隻比他個狼還矮一個頭的狐狸。「凍狼，別一見面就嗥這個，多傷感情！」狐狸咧開長滿獠牙的嘴，彎成一抹燦笑；他的雙眸被一副墨鏡所遮掩，然而，青年狼老早就曉得漆黑鏡片後是一對草綠色的瞳孔，和警官平日的便服襯衫色調如出一轍。

「要本狼嗥別的？可以啊。像是本狼記得今天應該輪休的你，怎會穿制服私闖民宅？」凍狼微皺眉頭，狐狸卻依舊嘻皮笑臉：「哪條法律規定警察不能在非執勤時間穿制服？又不是救護車，非運送重傷病患行駛才違法。況且，我還在門外，哪裡私闖？」

被狐狸這麼一說，眼鏡狼只想到辯論又輸一場，然後就轉身進去，還拋下一句話：「每次辯論都辯不過你。尼克，進來吧！」「私闖民宅任務成功！冰菊，你永遠都鬥不過我！」狐狸搖搖尾巴進了凍狼寓所，並順爪帶上了門。


小說寫到這裡，一定有讀者獸又要發問：「怎麼作者會對黑白狼的一舉一動瞭若指掌？」原因非常簡單──本狼就是那匹黑白狼。那隻狐狸名喚胡尼克。據本狼所知，他曾經當了二十幾年騙子，直到遇見那隻灰毛兔並和她產生化學效應為止；之後嗥也奇怪，原先在「灰社會」頗有一番口碑的他居然反客為主，追隨搭檔腳步也成了條子。幾乎全方城市都為他們起初的友誼以及後來的戀情歌頌，唯獨本狼並非如此。本狼可是聲蜚國際，小說暢銷全球的文豪，就只差座諾狽爾文學獎！個狼的小說一向是以揭露社會弊端為核心理念，想當然爾，一旦本狼被弊端耍了，自然心情就不太高興。這位狐狸仁兄打從本狼一認識就是個弊端極品！

當年認識尼克之時，本狼還是匹亞成狼，剛贏得國中組小說投稿競賽第一名；除了一萬獸幣獎金之外，還有出版社提供的肖像鑰匙圈。雖然是普通的壓克力材質，本狼收到之時，卻深深著迷於黑白分明的毛色以及金框眼鏡；本狼馬上換掉之前呆板無趣的校徽，改用迷你個狼分身守護本狼窩裡的安危。怎知，本狼的分身守護才兩個星期，立刻遭遇了天大危機……


那天是方城市母親節園遊會，市政府周邊擺滿攤位；當天的重頭戲是集章活動，最快集滿所有章的獸可以獲得一張躺椅。本狼的媽咪身為旅館櫃檯，每週有三天得上大夜班；她忙碌到難得有空閒，幾乎一回窩沒多久就回床上呼呼大睡。本狼當年得知這個消息，立刻下定決心要成為那隻最快集滿所有章的獸，用這張躺椅讓她可以在閒暇時間在客廳內悠閒賞雪。並非本狼自吹自擂，個狼對於這些遊戲、益智問答以及闖關活動都特別在行，一百多個攤位本狼只花了兩個小時就幾乎全數集完。當時就差一個，那隻第二名的斑馬才集了三分之二，本狼興奮心想：「贏定了！」最後一個攤位是賣冰棒的，只要交錢銀貨兩訖，章就能蓋下去；那冰棒的造型是犬科肉球，時至今日依舊是個狼認為最富創意的設計。怎知，正當本狼要掏出錢來品嘗勝利時，狼爪卻連半枚銅板都沒碰到！本狼的錢花光了！

當下本狼一臉尷尬，眼看斑馬集章進度飛快竄升到九成，個狼心底一如熱鍋上的螞蟻般焦急；當時顧店的青年狐狸，突然一臉壞笑的建議：「喔！沒錢了，是吧？想要最後一個章，你可以用身上值錢的東西來換。」面對這綠衣棕褲的傢伙，本狼只好將鑰匙圈拿了出來，解下後交到狐狸爪中，同時不忘懇求：「好好收藏，這可是本狼寫作的第一項獎品。」他在收下分身狼後眨眨眼，隨即用左爪遞給本狼一支草莓口味的肉球冰棒；本狼也隨即蓋了章，並順利贏得那張躺椅。怎知，幾天後本狼一如往常逛拍賣網站，滑鼠點著點著赫然發現：那匹全身黑白毛色、眼前架著金框眼鏡的壓克力狼不僅出現在「最新結標商品清單」，更過分的是：結標價居然高達381萬！這還不是最過分的，最可惡的是賣家對本商品的描述：「本迷你狼雕塑由著名雕刻大師豬銘近期創作，以類壓克力之石材精雕細琢而成，由四眼呆作家親爪割愛。」當下本狼氣到要抓起眼鏡往地上扔，想討公道卻又不忍讓媽咪再度陷入無躺椅生活，只好作罷。

然而，就算不能追回分身狼，本狼至少能把他約出來曉以大義！於是本狼特地申請成為該網站會員，搜尋「胡尼克」後找到他的電子信箱；再來，本狼寫了封措詞強烈的電子郵件，約他到公園談判。「曉以大義日」當天，本狼在長椅上閱讀《讀者文摘》，每隔幾分鐘就放下雜誌查看四周；晤談時間一到，那個橘頭、翠綠上身、淺棕下身、後搖長尾的混混果真來了。

「久仰大名，『四眼狼』斯冰菊。」狐狸先生一開始就誇張的鞠了個躬，好似本狼是遠古專制時期的皇親國戚。

「本狼還以為是誰呢，原來是潛在案底層層疊疊的胡尼克。」本狼翹起二郎腿，繼續沉浸在字裡行間，沒想到，冷不防一隻狐掌伸了進來：「怎麼，把我叫來就只是為了讓我欣賞自命清高作家看書的姿態？」

「要本狼認真？好。」本狼登時闔上雜誌，狐狸在被書差點壓到爪掌前及時抽出。

「本狼的分身給你，最終是為了盡孝心；本狼希望你別將這分身拿去賣錢，最多就這樣。怎知，你不僅把他拿去上網拍賣，甚至還謊稱分身材質是黑曜岩和蛋白石，謀取近四百萬獸幣的暴利！」

「喔！四眼呆狼，你還少嗥了眼鏡。」尼克坐上長椅，兩眼直視金色鏡框。

「你嗥是24K金芒雕！」本狼厲聲斥罵，譴責分貝數超過一百，也招來附近遊客的瞪視。

「小聲點，四眼的。不是黑道或政客，最好別用這種高分貝來罵獸。」狐狸雙臂環胸，表情盡是輕鬆寫意。

「本狼不知道你除了詐騙之外還有幹哪行，不過，一直當金光黨，你都沒有良心不安過？」本狼臉色緩和下來，黑白毛下充血的皮膚恢復成原先的淡粉紅。

「小夥子，習慣成自然，每隻獸都有他的興趣。就如同我從網路上得知，你這匹四眼狼熱愛爬格子；至於我嘛……說些善意的謊言騙獸，謀取一點小錢，則是胡尼克的使命。」剛成年的狐狸爪掌動得飛快，讓本狼以為他學過一點爪語和表演藝術。

「那你也不該……」本狼正打算回話，卻被他用右爪食指堵住吻部；在灰社會打滾快十年的他，堆著一臉對任何獸來嗥都毫無抵抗力的笑意：「我知道，接下來還不是那些公民與道德篇章的陳腔濫調或是法典的警世前言？好啦好啦！是我不對，好嗎？這次算你贏了，我請你看場電影賠罪。」「真的？這還差不多！」本狼一聽「請、看、電影」等關鍵字，立即將耳朵立到最挺，黑白分明的尾巴也高速搖擺。

當天晚上，本狼就和尼克到城中區美麗華喜滿客看了場《郊外奇蹟》，聽他悄聲分享感觸以及對世界的解讀。本狼被他給迷得團團轉，沉浸在「聽狐一席話，勝觀十年片」的知音意識。散場後本狼還和他繼續嗥個狼心目中的十大電影，直到個狼因為尿意暴漲上一號為止。上完後本狼又和他嗥了幾分鐘，這次換他想解放了；本狼等他等了十幾二十分鐘，結果這詐騙高爪居然平白無故就此消失！那時候本狼心想：「也許這傢伙的副業是業餘魔術師吧。」怎知，轉身想走獸時，一隻身著全套西裝的犀牛將本狼攔了下來！

「給我站住！」

「先生，怎麼了？」本狼轉身兩爪一攤，想嗥兩個半小時前親眼見到那隻狐狸付了電影票、爆米花還有飲料的錢，個狼絕對沒有理虧。

「你就是斯冰菊先生，沒錯吧？」犀牛打量本狼全身，目光凌厲猶如機場的全身掃瞄機。

「如假包換，有何貴幹？」本狼伸爪比了個「7」，想用極其俏皮的押韻回話盡快脫身。

「是這樣的，我是電影院的經理；剛才那隻狐狸說，你最近賺了一萬獸幣，想分享幸運給所有獸。他還說為此你包了下一場《郊外奇蹟》的全廳座位，請立刻付款。」

「什麼！本狼明明……」本狼腦袋頓時數十枚核彈爆炸，思緒亂成一團；剛想用爪機聯絡他，卻發現一整天都忘了問！當下本狼惱羞成怒，卻又不便發作；後來本狼懇求明天付現，直到隔天本狼交錢（他還一張張檢查有沒有偽鈔），這位名叫犀金的經理才肯放本狼一馬。辛辛苦苦振筆疾書掙來的酬勞，就被狐狸的一段宣揚「善舉」的花言巧語所蒸發；回到窩裡，本狼又寄了一封電子郵件，這次帶了點威脅：要是他避不見面，本狼就要報警處理。話嗥這鮮橙毛皮的獵食動物還真不怕死，他不但和上次一樣爽快答應見本狼，這次還主動給了爪機號碼。

隔天星期六，早上十點，這次咱們兩獸碰面的地點選在一個公車站；本狼提早半小時到，坐上等候區長椅靜候。聽覺上公車來來去去，還伴隨其他車輛呼嘯而過的引擎聲響；正當本狼臆測他會搭哪條路線的車時，倏忽之間，一輛豔橘烤漆的麵包車居然朝公車站緩緩開來！正當本狼納悶之際，麵包車大剌剌開進公車停靠區，這時本狼才注意到車輛側身的圖案，是一幅由噴漆噴成的後現代藝術：一隻咖啡毛色且穿著武士暴露盔甲的英勇公狐抱著另一隻雪白毛髮的孱弱母狐狸，頗令獸印象深刻的作品。本狼還想仔細端詳那畫作，卻發現車門開了；那傢伙穿著和前兩次一模一樣的服裝，大搖大擺的下了車。

「闊氣請好幾十獸看電影，真是一項超級善舉！你嗥是嗎？」狐狸用非常得意的口氣烘托開場白，讓本狼原先瀕臨滿盈的怒氣瞬間四溢：「第一次騙分身、第二次誣賴本狼被迫請客，接下來騙啥？騙本狼的原稿劃掉名字，再拿去出版？」

「哈哈哈──────！難得有發起脾氣比老子還要暴躁的傢伙！」正當本狼盛怒之際，從駕駛座傳來的低沉沙啞嗓音，讓好奇心瞬間控制本狼的腦袋；本狼轉頭望向駕駛座，那裡也坐著一隻狐狸。他的毛色是極淡的黃色，頭頂一對大耳朵、雙眼眼神流露一股憤世嫉俗的濁流；他穿著印著狐狸骷髏頭的黑色短袖、下身一條血紅短褲。從以上種種來判斷，他是一位不可冒犯的成年公狐；然而，讓他威嚴轉瞬歸零的因素卻顯而易見：他那只及尼克半截身體的身高。

「詐欺犯，沒想到你狠勁還挺絕的；不僅欺詐多次，連你表弟也給拉下海！」本狼這句語帶戲謔的嘲諷，竟然是讓本狼和這雙狐搭檔結下終身友誼的契機……

「你嗥什麼！尼克，把他給老子帶上車！」原先還散發痞子笑容的迷你狐狸頃刻大恚，而綠眼同夥隨即對本狼做了個「請」的爪勢。

「遵命，兒子啊。」

「你敢再叫老子一聲『兒子』，老子就把你的皮給扒了！」小不點露出兩排尖銳獠牙，看來他的殺戮本能非但沒有就此消失，反倒還加強不少。

「四眼仔，別一副目瞪口呆，他每天都這樣。先上車，我再慢慢和你解釋。」尼克拋下這句就往車後走，本狼出於好奇心的強烈趨使，趕緊跟了上去；從本狼還是小狼開始，好奇一直是本狼迸發靈感的火花，就算個狼可能陷入危機也在所不惜。尼克將兩扇後車門開了右邊那面，本狼隨即低頭進車廂；綠眼狐狸對本狼彈鋼琴般動了動爪指就關上門，慵懶踱步到副駕駛座外，再俐落開門上車。後車廂裡面除了本狼一片空蕩蕩，不過角落有些暗紅的汙漬；本狼剎時明瞭那就是肉球冰棒的原料，至少從溶液到冰棒售出的過程都想得到。

「本狼嗥，你們要將本狼載去哪裡？」眼鏡狼背靠冰冷金屬，詢問前方兩隻狐狸個狼的命運，這次個頭矮很多的那一個回話了：「載你去玩玩，長長你那顆欠咬腦袋的見識。」

「所以是長……！」本狼正想問下去，副駕駛座上的尼克啟動汽車音響，剎那間震耳欲聾的搖滾樂將本狼震懾到縮成一團，雙爪掩住耳朵；懷抱著對命運的未知，一匹亞成年的北極凍狼在狐狸犯罪搭檔的超速麵包車上胡思亂想……


本狼原先以為個狼會被抓去當黑道的奴隸獸或是被迫在聲色場所「表演」野蠻，幸好這都是本狼的幻想；當天這對狐狸挺夠意思，從撒哈拉廣場的賭場到雨林區的地下樂團練習室，緊接著再去中央大草原的酒吧以及凍原鎮的製冰寒漠廣場，果真讓本狼大開眼界！對了，話嗥在賭場本狼小試爪氣，玩大老二幸運用十元獸幣賺回一萬二；看在這筆意外之財比獎金還多五分之一的分上，本狼也就不再追究。方城市的祕密景點扎扎實實讓本狼瞭解所居的都會，尤其是偏陰暗的那一面；倘若這趟旅程真有什麼瑕疵，就是酒吧的菸味幾乎讓本狼窒息！那天本狼回窩時都快半夜了，當然本狼不但被媽咪訓了一頓，還被罰三天禁止使用網路。畢竟你不能只想報酬，風險也是要一併承擔的。之後本狼每隔一兩個月就去找尼克以及他的同夥，差點忘了，那隻大耳狐叫做飛仔；個狼以三大原則做保證，只要他們不違反這三大原則，本狼就不將過去種種全部爆料給警方。首先，本狼不菸、不酒、不吸毒，要是有獸請喝一杯，本狼只喝無酒精飲料，真的不行他們得義務擋酒；其次，全程至少得給本狼至少三分鐘的時間打回窩裡報平安；最後，本狼願意被坑，但是不得讓本狼受傷，一次金額上限為五千獸幣。

個狼和雙狐認識一年後，總算有出版社找上本狼簽約，出版《凍原迷蹤》轟動整個京喜獸國，個狼也成為方城市窩喻戶曉的文壇佼佼者。寫作幾年賺了一定金額，個狼也買了新居讓母子倆喬遷；這些年來，本狼和雙狐定期交流，平時偶爾被大小狐狸耍輕鬆一下。到了三年半前，本狼得知就連一位黑道老大也成了北極凍狼的忠實書迷，這讓本狼受寵若驚；之後個狼還到過這位書迷的寓所幾次，他也就身為一位老大所能理解的，對本狼的寫作給予一點建議。

又過了半年，一隻鄉下兔子抵達繁華方城市當上全球第一隻兔子警察；她和尼克陰錯陽差之下搭上線，齊心協力破了案子，卻又因為女方失言一度讓雙方分道揚鑣。那時候方城市內瀰漫著不信任以及冷漠，個狼那陣子書賣得特別慘淡。半個月後，兔子找到狐狸並道歉，兩獸再度聯爪找出真正的幕後黑爪，也讓方城市恢復了以往的自信和包容。歲月匆匆，如今本狼結識狐狸已有十三年；現在已是警察的他，坐在客廳沙發上，痞子風格的笑容一如往常。


「所以，現在肉球冰棒已成絕響？」本狼從冰箱拿出兩支布丁雪糕，個狼上次吃到雙狐牌極品是半年前的遙遠往事。

「當然沒有，只是現在只能趁假日或休假時製作罷了。」尼克撕開包裝，舌頭朝那頂端的焦糖舔了一大口。

「真是知法犯法。就算當上警察，你不怕傑瑞向蠻牛局長檢舉你？」本狼也舔了好幾口雪糕，力挺凍原鎮的雪糕，也落實減少碳足跡的環保行動。

「冰菊，知法犯法還不一定。你想想，傑瑞所賣的大冰棒在中小型動物當中，只有胃裡蘊藏黑洞的才吃得下；我和飛仔的這門獨家生意，不僅讓中小型動物有物美價廉的冰棒可以品嘗，還大大促進微獸地帶建築業的繁榮。所以，法律上我縱使違法；然而，在其他地方這門生意所帶來的利益，足以抵銷甚至超越這些違法事實。」狐狸煞有其事解釋一番後，張口一咬將焦糖完全嗑掉；面對這位在法律邊緣游走的專家，本狼只能苦笑。

「光憑你這張嘴，尼克，方城市內所有律師事務所會全倒。」本狼也咬下那塊焦糖，讓馥郁香甜在舌尖上化開。

「要我去當律師？你不怕法官和政客會因我落荒而逃？」「頑劣」警官叼起冰棒，嘴角勾出不懷好意的弧度。

「不會的，因為本狼是總統！」本狼高聲宣佈後隨即兩三口解決冰棒，想嗥這樣能否力壓尼克的誇耀，沒想到他又反將本狼一軍……

「哈！你想當總統？光憑你這身摸起來一點都不療癒的毛皮，我就不會投給你；老實說，如果你和楊咩咩選，就算後者有顆癲狂陰狠的心，我也會因為她頭上那撮耐揉羊毛投給她。」尼克此時也吃完冰棒，將棍子交疊在本狼那根上；親耳聽聞眼前的警察強調寧願投給一個鋃鐺入獄的前市長，也不願支持一位著作等身的獵食動物，本狼這次回覆自然帶點刻薄：「她二審被判無期徒刑耶！上訴到三審還可能改判死刑。你居然為了那撮毛戲弄個狐神聖不可侵犯的參政權，你有什麼『毛』病？」

「喔────！我的選擇很有意義。首先，這只是空想；你和她目前都不可能選總統。其次，在楊咩咩的陰謀被揭露之後，要參選得突破重重關卡；就算她真的能讓名字出現在選票上，如今會有多少選民投她？我只是想當『冬天裡的一把火』，讓她感受到狐狸不計前嫌的寬容，說不定還能感化她呢！最後，你不是9月就被邀請擔任今年跨年晚會的主持獸？先把晚會給搞好，再來作你的從政大夢吧！」狐狸解釋的同時還拿著爪帕擦拭冰棒棍上的汁液，這兩根冰棒棍或許過一段時間就會成為哪棟叫「玉屬鼠」建案的一部分。對了，當時經他提醒，本狼才想起個狼年底要在跨年晚會上大放異彩的樂事。

9月某天本狼正在電腦前寫最新小說《先賭為快》，突然，爪機就傳出《狼》的來電鈴聲；本狼一接電話，赫然聽聞一陣低沉穩重的聲音──那是總統！曾經是藝術大師的馴鹿總統鹿興民親自邀約！身為支持者的本狼自然一口應允，並且承諾會讓本屆盛會充滿藝術氛圍，繽紛迎接京喜獸國紀元（ROQGB ERA）8294年。在尼克「私闖民宅」當天，本狼籌備進度大約進行到一半；邀約的藝獸絕大部分都應允、煙火廠商總算敲定、舞臺搭建時程規劃都在如火如荼進行，個狼當天算是忙裡偷閒，直到損友的提醒才讓本狼的心思回到跨年晚會上。

「晚會？當然！會非常的盛大，屆時你和茱蒂有空記得來共襄盛舉。」本狼順著話題嗥下去，天真以為這樣就能讓尼克停止找碴；沒想到，這傢伙既然能從認識本狼後揩油到現在，再揩一次自然是易如反爪：「茱蒂應該會去，因為我聽說這次有邀請志羚姊姊獻唱《TRY EVERYTHING》；我可就不一定了，得要有足夠吸引力的卡司才行，要不然我連網路直播都懶得看。」

「目前已經敲定的藝獸名單？本狼怎麼知道你不會洩漏出去？本狼可是有跟政府和三大娛樂公司簽訂保密條款，在本月27號之前都不能公佈。」個狼搖搖爪後就起身，準備去拿飲料；當本狼在想應該拿雪碧還是芬達葡萄汽水時，果不其然，客廳傳來翻箱倒篋的嘈雜聲響，這狐狸還真學不乖！兩分鐘後，本狼拿著芬達以及兩個馬克杯回到客廳；橘毛客狐若無其事坐在沙發上吹口哨，以為本狼完全不會注意到抽屜全部被抽出且內容物亂成一團的五斗櫃。

「四眼狼，你真瞭解我，知道我最愛藍莓口味的汽水。」尼克裝出一副感激涕零的表情，裝蒜程度一等一；本狼見狀也不打算息事寧獸，開門見山直接回擊：「本狼近視十幾年了，也知道這是葡萄汽水；還有，你別以為本狼在廚房就看不到客廳？難道你忘了狼族的超凡聽力？」

警官對於本狼質問置若罔聞，他逕自倒了杯汽水，並喝了一口咂咂嘴，才慢條斯理給予答覆：「冰菊，據我所知你沒有幻聽。五斗櫃現在不知怎麼的抽屜全被抽出，內容物也全被弄亂。當然，有可能是我在冒犯你擅自搜查那張名單；然而，你也不能排除另一種原因！」

「洗耳恭聽，牛寶傑。」本狼過去十幾年聽過他說過無數個荒謬理由，這次再聽一個也無妨。

「超自然現象！這棟房子有冤魂久久不散，祂想用這種方式來和你溝通，希望你能幫祂洗刷冤屈。冰菊，趕快請個法師過來，我感應到了！真的感應到了！」刻板印象中理應對怪力亂神嗤之以鼻的警察，居然對五斗櫃的混亂夸夸其談是怨靈的懇求，真是敗給這油嘴滑舌的獸民保母。

「洗刷冤屈是你還有司法系統的職責，本狼只要將五斗櫃恢復原樣就好。況且，別以為只有你能看得到，本狼也有陰陽眼。」本狼平靜嗥著個狼對於另一個世界的看法，同時也給個狼倒了杯汽水；聽得本狼也看得到鬼怪，原先還在編纂謊言的狐狸居然反被本狼勾上，他神情激動地將雙爪搭上本狼肩膀：「喔？你也看得到！告訴我祂長什麼樣子！」

「祂是隻犬科動物，模樣還挺俊俏的。年齡三十五歲，性別為公；毛色是鮮豔的橘色，耳尖、尾尖、雙爪和雙腳則是咖啡色。穿著則是一身綠衣棕褲，有個身高只及自己一半的死黨；順道一嗥，祂『生前』還有個來自兔窩鎮的女朋友。除此之外……」本狼正想繼續睜眼嗥實話，卻被警官一記猛踢倒在沙發上；尼克那雙翠綠眼眸燃起了熊熊怒火，原先還能對本狼的玩笑處之泰然的他，卻不能容忍「生前」狀態！

「你給我聽好，四眼混帳！我還活著，我不可能這麼快就死！你必須給我後台通行證，要不然你就等著被……」本狼直盯著盛怒狐狸的兩排鋒利獠牙，雖然本狼的祖先絕對能勝過尼克的遠祖；然而，如今面對本能獲得充分發揮的尼克，個狼這匹有一兩顆齲齒的凍狼，只能無奈面對被咬爛的命運。正當本狼以為個狼命將休矣之際，沒想到一個小不點的話語，卻能「挽救」本狼的性命……


「喂，尼克！老子找到啦！他將名單藏在檔案夾裡，就在他的『梅花文學獎』金獎獎狀的旁邊！」突然現身的飛仔右爪拿著一張寫滿紅頂藝獸的名單，在窗外一直跳著，想讓搭檔得知目標已到爪的捷報。一聽名單已到爪，原先差點要把本狼給吞了的狐狸立即恢復原先的玩世不恭；他拿起杯子將汽水一飲而盡，隨即在拔腿就跑的同時對本狼匆匆道別：「哈哈！又騙到你啦！我除了你嗥『生前』有點生氣之外，全是演的！不過這次你有聰明一點，不像之前將地點無意間透露出來。安摯謝你的名單！」

本狼又在原地呆愣了幾秒，才恍然大悟追了出去；此時尼克已經跑出門外，沒多久就從即將跳上車的同夥爪中接過名單，再亮出一抹勝利微笑。本狼氣急敗壞在後面狂追，飛仔發動麵包車，尼克跑沒幾步就開了後車門跳上去；平常比較少運動的本狼再追個兩三分鐘就累了，只能眼睜睜目送雙狐離去。後來本狼付出了相當龐大的代價才贖回名單，至於詳細的條件嘛……礙於實在太過丟臉，所以就由各位自行想像吧。


名單贖回後幾天，長達兩星期的條約週年假期總算結束；凍原鎮恢復了以往的獸聲鼎沸，本狼也繼續汲汲營營於跨年晚會還有《先賭為快》之上。這天星期五，本狼在電腦前打第六章；正當本狼想應該用吃角子老虎還是21點當這章的主題之時，齊秦的洪亮歌聲又突然迴盪在書房。這當然不是尼克所說的鬼魂作祟，而是個狼的爪機響了；本狼接起電話，靈巧機智的聲線又一次襲擊聽神經：「四眼主持獸，寫作進度如何？」

「正在寫，還有你不准來！」本狼回想被敲詐的總金額，自然口氣有些不悅。

「聽起來你壓力很大，不要緊！來城中第一分局一趟，我能讓你瞬間紓壓。」狐狸的聲調慧黠依舊，這讓本狼更加不滿：「你倒是嗥嗥看，有誰到警察局能有一丁點紓壓？」「像我啊！能和戀獸每天從早到晚在一起，我就算挨了幾十顆子彈都不會痛。」聽聽這口吻，本狼可以想像尼克在他的辦公室裡也許正做著見不得光的事，甚至全身一絲不掛！他縱使和其他警察相比，多了對黑社會的深入瞭解；卻無法也不想去除那種機靈又愛整獸的個性，蠻牛局長對他是又愛又恨，卻又無可奈何。

「那麼下次園遊會，本狼主動幫你報名當標靶，現場實驗愛的力量究竟有多大！」本狼以較平常大聲的音量回覆，尼克這才公佈正事：「不要，要報名也是飛仔去報！好啦！你被本局列為犯罪嫌疑獸，罪名為謀殺；今天十五點整準時到我的辦公室，我有些問題要問你。到時候見。」說完，尼克隨即結束通話；本狼呆滯了幾秒才回過神來，不會吧！本狼居然會被懷疑是謀殺案的兇爪！本狼想了想過去曾經做的壞事，最多也就是把袖珍博物館的蔬菜車雕塑弄壞，害媽咪賠了兩千獸幣而已；如今居然被警方懷疑是嫌犯之一，這讓本狼情何以堪！為了證明清白，本狼關了電腦，拿了悠遊卡準備出門，趕赴第一分局。


在捷運上本狼一直在想這會不會又是個足以吸引讀者的靈感，想到都快坐過站了才停止；一出捷運站，右邊映入眼簾的就是上頭有二十幾根正義之柱伸出，根根迎向天際的第一分局。從旋轉門進入，螺旋式的設計給獸視覺上的享受；迴廊防墜雕花玻璃外面種植花草，既美觀又節能減碳。此時本狼拿出爪機看了時間，距離偵訊還有半小時；於是本狼決定去服務台找那位已成招牌獸的警察，聊聊天放鬆心情。

「豹SIR，好久不見！還在聽《TRY EVERYTHING》？」一如往常，洪金豹正在聽他夢中情羚的代表作，直到本狼伸爪作勢去碰馬克杯，他才趕緊抬頭「警告」本狼：「冰菊，你怎麼會來？喔────！別碰！那個馬克杯我可是寫了一千多張明信片才抽到的，如果上面有爪痕，我可能會難過到請假在窩裡休養。」

「好吧！」本狼收回爪子，獵豹慌張的表情才緩和下來。

「我聽了三年，現在這首歌BEASTUBE的瀏覽次數已經超越騎馬舞囉！」

「那是因為志羚姐姐的魅力風靡全球啊！她是本狼唯一有關注的年輕偶像。」本狼將爪肘撐在櫃台上，爪掌托腮想像跨年夜這位歌后在舞台賣力開唱的情景。

「真的？那麼你的其他偶像還有誰？」洪金豹又拿出一個甜甜圈準備「獵食」，瞧他這副圓圈甜點上癮的模樣，本狼好奇為什麼沒有獸為他申請鯨氏世界紀錄？

「本狼的偶像很多啊。有唱《月亮代表本狼心》的鄧猁君、《爪聲響起》的鳳飛飛、《給本狼一個吻》的張鹿、《夜賭城》的周璇、《外婆的海豚灣》的潘鞍邦、《WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD》的路易獅‧阿姆斯壯……」

「冰菊，你嗥的這些歌星，我記得好像都已經……」獵豹警官打斷本狼的回想，他這句話最後的詞彙遲遲無法說出，本狼相當乾脆的嗥了出來：「作古了。」

「哇喔──！你的品味真的很特別，該不會跨年晚會你想邀請這些歌星用全像投影獻唱？」洪金豹一臉饒富興味，之前本狼某次和他聊天，他提到可以用這種技術實現他在偶像身旁熱舞的心願。

「不會啦！本狼會請很多歌星，就等豹SIR當天共襄盛舉！」

「我屆時就算心肌梗塞也一定要出席！」獵豹說完一口吞下刷滿糖霜的甜甜圈，本狼趁機往上看時鐘，發現距離偵訊時間只剩十分鐘！

「時間不早了，尼克找本狼有事，先走啦。」本狼朝獵豹道別，他揮揮爪掌後又繼續沉醉在偶像的餘音繞樑……


「本狼來了，首先聲明，個狼沒有殺獸；你不能因為本狼在小說裡面賜死很多角色，就給本狼安了個莫須有的罪名。」本狼走進尼克的辦公室，鎖上了門，再坐在那張鐵椅上。尼克戴著墨鏡、一身制服整整齊齊，倘若是不知道他的背景的獸，還真以為他是個對打擊犯罪極具熱誠的執法者哩！

「近視獵食獸，本局的指控自然都是經過縝密初步調查後，才會對各個嫌疑獸一一予以偵訊。所以，你就合作一點，當匹對整體案情有一定貢獻的狼。」

「本狼當然瞭解警民合作的重要性。但是，本狼明明將海報給你，你還將車牌竊案的筆錄傳一份到B老大那裡，是何居心？」本狼想起今年2月主持節目時尼克的威脅，幸好本狼用《教父系列》DVD躲過被冰凍三尺的威脅。

「這就是讓你知道，世事難料的重要性。想苛責我等問完再嗥。你認識康葛祿嗎？」尼克露出一抹奸笑後，隨即開始問案；沒想到，他說的這個名字非常耳熟……


「《拍週刊》創刊以來最優秀的記者？本狼不但認識他，而且還挺熟的。」

「那就好，那袋鼠失蹤了。」尼克面無表情吐出這句話，讓本狼的睪固酮濃度急遽上升：「你明明說他死了！謀殺不可能是幌子吧？」

「當然要說他死了，你才會準時到啊。」狐狸警官一副無所謂的樣子，讓本狼頗為無奈：「他失蹤本狼也會到！拜託你以後別再謊報，難道你不怕本狼向局長告密？」

「蠻牛他其實很好控制，只要錄下他在聽歌或使用志羚姐姐相關軟體的影片再威脅他，這個局長也不算什麼。」對於如何狠狠抓住上司的把柄，咱們的尼克先生可是相當有一套。

「礙於這次真的發生案子，本狼只警告你：『當心邊際效應遞減。』有什麼問題儘管問，希望別是另一場夜嗥怪事件。」本狼推了推眼鏡後，瞬間全神貫注，準備迎接偵訊。

「你和康葛祿是怎麼認識的？」

「在高中，本狼和他都是資源班的同學。本狼和他一樣都有亞斯伯格症。」本狼一邊嗥一邊回想當年，在資源教室一起玩UNO牌還有談天嗥地的往日。

「當年你們有絕交過嗎？」

「沒有，本狼高中時的物理和化學都是他在罩的；投桃當然要報李，他的歷史以及公民由本狼包辦。」當年資源教室開放到晚間廿二點，兩獸的窩離學校又近，所以在校雙重課輔成了那三年的常態。

「你們雙方有沒有幫對方兩肋插刀的經驗？」

「各一次。高二的時候，本狼的國中訓導主任祁明輝（綽號明煩）蒞校參加校慶；下午在園遊會時，本狼和他巧遇。他除了問本狼畢業後理化有沒有長進之外，就是問能否回答他那個從本狼國一就被他考倒的問題？」那隻戴眼鏡的雄獅上課特別無聊，本狼每次上課都祈求窗外能射進一支吹箭將本狼麻醉，藥效維持到兩小時地獄之旅結束。

「喔，那你怎麼回他的？」

「本狼誠實嗥不知道，於是他用非常鄙夷的眼光斜睨本狼，說他會在下午校慶結束時離開；如果本狼能在他臨走之前回答出來，就會還給本狼那本被他沒收的《辭海》。」這本書古老到沒有寫化學元素，衝著這一點，「明煩」他更有理由抄走。

「接下來你就去找老康，後來呢？」尼克在筆記本上認真記錄，好似本狼是在嗥哪裡有牛肉場折價券。

「本狼立刻衝去找阿祿，他當時在有獎徵答攤位前答題；本狼幫他答了剩下的問題，一起贏了獎品。咱們拿著獎品回到資源教室後，本狼一五一十嗥了問題以及事情原委；他一聽只是拍了拍那條大尾巴，隨後將正確答案脫口而出。除此之外，他還提供本狼一個問題當做反問的武器。一個半小時後，本狼去停車場找『明煩』；他對本狼領悟正解大感驚訝，本狼打鐵趁熱拋出阿祿的問題，他想了整整十分鐘都想不到答案，想得鬃毛都掉了好幾十根。最後，他還真把《辭海》還給本狼；怎知，對新問題他惱羞成怒，發動車子前揚言要本狼再也不要出現在他面前。」回想這段扳倒嚴獅的經歷，起初令本狼相當興奮；然而，沒多久又想起如今摯友失蹤的現實，心底感慨油然而生。

「我不得不承認，他真的很厲害，也許這隻袋鼠的智慧還高過你我兩獸的總和。對了，那麼你是怎麼幫他的？」尼克將筆記本翻頁繼續記錄，讓本狼終於相信他是正牌職業警官。

「本狼幫他那次和『明煩』事件一樣，記憶深刻倒足以烙印於心。高一下某天他找本狼，對本狼嗥半年多來埋藏在心中的祕密；他的班上有一個擅長國文的惡霸，身邊跟著幾個嘍囉，平時最愛霸凌他……」本狼正想嗥下去，卻立即意識到個狼不慎嗥出了那個敏感詞彙；那支原先正在振筆疾書的爪臂驟然停止動作，一雙半閉雙眼睜到四分之三開，放鬆的嘴角也變得緊繃起來。

「尼克，本狼不是……」本狼道歉伊始，就被狐狸所制止：「不，冰菊，你沒有錯。雖然以前那個被獵物同儕欺負的童軍狐狸崽子還長存我心，然而，如今我身為方城市員警，絕對不能被過往的悲慘記憶所控制！沒關係的，你繼續嗥吧。」他拿起筆來準備繼續撰寫，本狼點了點頭後也繼續嗥起高中歲月：「正如本狼剛才所嗥，這惡霸最愛欺侮阿祿。他每次都要阿祿連續對上三副對聯，對不上就是一陣撓抓。那隻山貓很精，每次抓都抓衣服蓋住的部位；又因為阿祿是資優生，所以他的雙親都不會過問他的學校生活，事情一直到他向本狼傾訴才有了轉機。」

「所以你隔天翹課跟在他後面，準備等山貓以及嘍囉們現身後再行拯救？我猜得很準，繼續嗥下去！」尼克嘴角總算又勾起微笑，愛情的力量果然偉大；也許本狼應該去向健身房那位大象教練告白，畢竟狼生路上多個伴走更有勇氣向前行。

「正當山貓要嗥對聯的時候，本狼出面擋在惡霸和阿祿之間；幾個嘍囉見狀就想上來打本狼，山貓叫他們按兵不動，並對本狼問了句：『你是什麼東西？』本狼堅定回答：『本狼是阿祿的摯友，本狼聽他說你霸凌他很久了！要比對對聯是不是？本狼今天代替他對！要是本狼全對上了，從今以後你就別再找他麻煩；倘若本狼有對不上來的，你選個部位，本狼天天讓你抓到爽為止！』」

「賭這麼大？」尼克此時將左爪掌托住臉頰，為了讓他精神更專注，本狼又提起陳年往事：「對，比你和飛仔當年賣給B老大臭鼬毛地毯那次還大！」

「聽聽你這口氣，還挺適合當黑臉的！哪天靈感耗盡，要不要去報考警校，加入ZPD啊？」雖然尼克只是打趣的說，本狼卻露出牙齒示威：「本狼的靈感源源不絕。話嗥回來，對方出的對子真得很有深度；為了避免影響問案進度，本狼提其中一副就好。上聯是：『獅吼虎嘯山貓躍，爪握天下；』本狼則對：『箏翔燈昇飛機衝，氣流空中。』」

「我之前在社會上打滾這麼多年，從來沒有聽過有獸在嗥這些的。現在大家都用白話文，這只是好玩以及炫耀個獸知識的吧？」狐狸對於本狼和山貓的「對決」不以為然，無聊到差點打哈欠。

「這類獸的文化需要保存，當年多少獵物因為會對對聯智取獵食動物，因而救了個獸性命，將基因傳承至今。文化部的復興曲藝計劃就是為了拯救這些即將失傳的瑰寶。總而嗥之，本狼順利擊敗山貓，也幫助阿祿袪除那片霸凌陰影。咱們兩獸在畢業當天，除了在對方的制服以及畢業紀念冊互相簽名之外，也送了對方一副自製UNO牌。」

「高中畢業了，然後呢？」

「從駝客中學畢業後，本狼考上方城市立大學歷史系，他則錄取交通大學大傳系。大學四年咱們有空就會用電話聯絡，也會用尾書分享近況；大學畢業後，本狼考進政治大學歷史所，他則直升交大大傳所。大傳所一畢業，他就被《拍週刊》錄用為記者；這些年他報導不少文化相關題材，受到絕大多數網友好評。大概就是這樣。」本狼一路從高中回想到現在，心想關於阿祿的資訊都嗥得差不多了；怎料，尼克接下來問的這個問題，不僅讓本狼又想起一些事，甚至還引發之後一連串驚險……

「你確定關於康葛祿的資訊都嗥完了？」將好幾頁筆記本謄錄得密密麻麻，讓尼克稍微按了按右邊肩膀；當時本狼正想嗥是，卻突然想到跨年晚會，也連帶想起阿祿和總統的關係！

「啊！本狼突然想起，阿祿他和總統的關係。他在大二時和本狼嗥起政治，當時鹿總統還是藝術家，準備宣佈競選總統；本狼基於宣傳以及『好東西要和好朋友』分享的原則，將鹿總統的粉絲專頁貼給他。他從此就栽進去了，有空就會去中央大草原的競選總部助選；總統當選之後，他時常在尾書分享對政府施政的感想以及評論。鹿總統競選連任勝選之夜，《拍週刊》派他去城中區全國競選總部LIVE報導；嗥了這麼多，他就是一個很狂熱卻不會失去理智的支持者。本狼這麼嗥可能有點危言聳聽，不過，本狼想這會不會是總統政敵所策畫的陰謀？」嗥了這麼一大串，尼克忙著消化吸收；他又寫了兩頁筆記本才停筆，看樣子偵訊即將告一段落，本狼總算可以回窩繼續寫小說。然而，對面的這傢伙就是不按牌理出牌……


「冰菊，老實說你是我遇過最合作的證獸；我再問一個問題，你就可以走了。」尼克將筆記本以及那枝鋼筆收到抽屜，另外拿出一本兔子封面的日記還有一枝胡蘿蔔造型的錄音筆。一見這兩樣東西，本狼立刻有種想找蠻牛局長告狀的衝動；然而，基於「陷害」眼前這廝通常下場會每況愈下的定律，本狼勉強耐著性子繼續第二段偵訊。

「茱蒂她的窩在城中區培瑞路134號6樓之3，沒錯吧？」

「沒錯，連上班時間都不忘泡妞的橙毛警官。本狼要走了！」本狼剎時準備從鐵椅上起身，卻被尼克冷不妨按住頭部！

「你別用對楊咩咩那套妨礙本狼自由！這個問題本狼已經答了！」

「不對，剛才那個不算問題。按照方才我偵訊你的標準，問題是獲取我不知道、但對方瞭解的資訊；剛剛這個我已經知道，只是要你確認而已。倘若我說的地址錯誤，你糾正我並回答正確地址，我才會放你走。」尼克又用這套伶牙俐齒的話術讓本狼「低頭」，天曉得多少獸被他那根如簧巧舌騙去多少財物，又有耐性幾許因此消磨？本狼長嘆了一口氣，主動坐下，警官才將爪掌鬆開。

「房東犰狳太太，除了收房租之外，她平時有什麼嗜好？」

「她的閨房擺著一臺留聲機，她很愛聽黑膠唱片。這是本狼有次去『智狳‧娛獸』時才知道的，點到為……」本狼想盡量嗥得簡短，怎奈他想瞭解更多：「等一下，你怎麼會去那裡？茱蒂和你唯一的接觸，只有2月上『絕對上「影」』那次訪談！」

本狼忍不住對他翻了個白眼，隨即繼續娓娓道來；反正只要他想得到的資訊，沒有問不到的，不如乖乖合作：「本狼去找她隔壁那兩隻大羚羊，他們是導演，製作多部精緻美觀的網路動畫。向來吵吵鬧鬧的他們不在，本狼就去找房東太太；本狼聽到裡面傳來《天涯歌女》銀鈴似的歌聲，在問完後忍不住跟著唱了起來。她對本狼居然對老歌知之甚詳大感驚喜，遂改放另一面的《滿場飛》，並主動邀請本狼跳一支舞；本狼舞技不精，當天一直避免踩到老嫗的腳，幸好最後是有驚無險的跳完了。臨別之際，犰狳太太歡迎本狼之後隨時來找她，討論老歌和資深明星，完全把本狼當忘年之交。」

「這樣啊──，同居步驟第一步，和房東太太打好關係；謝啦！這招泡妞大法一定很有效。」

「你不是已經泡到了？」本狼想挑狐狸的語病，怎料他又有一套說詞：「泡到了不代表會維持到最後，重點是要越泡越深，最終才能修成正果。既然提到了這些，我想請你幫一個忙，你湊耳過來。」本狼想這天餘下時間都沒事，索性附耳聆聽；這個計劃特別精密，要這樣用得花不少心思，當然也讓本狼有籌碼可以討價還價。本狼所想的代價想得極其精妙又讓尼克難堪，然而，為了不放過此一良機，他思忖幾秒後隨即堅定點頭答應，交易成交。此時斜陽從那扇毛玻璃窗戶縫隙中射進一派日光，夜幕不久即將垂落；本狼正想著要回窩為媽咪做菜，尼克也準備下班。不料，此時電話居然傳來洪金豹尖細緊張的聲線；不僅讓尼克得加班，也讓本狼找到「阿祿」真正的下落……


「尼克，不得了了！不得了了！」

「什麼事？」狐狸的聲調透著慵懶，據本狼所知，上次洪金豹用電話這樣驚慌報信報的是：志羚姐姐的合成跳舞APP被業者不慎下架的訊息。也難怪尼克如此心不在焉。

「撒哈拉廣場有駱駝報案，說他發現失蹤三天的康葛祿陳屍自宅！局長他們正趕往現場！」這次豹SIR傳達的訊息讓本狼跳了半天高，尼克也立刻恢復專業對身材圓潤的同事下令：「把地址報給我，我立刻過去！」

豹SIR一報完地址，狐狸立即切斷通話，準備前往現場；本狼也匆忙跟了上去，一直追到外面。他坐上警車後示意本狼坐後座，本狼顧不得會被八卦媒體偷拍，趕緊坐進去。關上門後，本狼充當GPS為尼克導航；一路風馳電掣，才十分鐘光景就到了命案現場。


本狼和尼克到現場才發現，除了這位損友之外，在場的警官清一色是茹素的。尼克報到之後，他隨即向局長報備本狼是死者生前重要關係獸，蠻牛一個眼神示意本狼留下。

「麥大角，報告目前狀況。」

「是，長官！死者康葛祿，袋鼠，公，二十八歲。今天十六點三十二分被鄰居費域清發現陳屍自家院子。死者死因為心窩處插了一把水果刀，導致失血過多而亡。死者生前為記者，據悉並沒有與獸結怨的紀錄……」犀牛警官詳實報告康葛祿的死亡概況，這時候本狼突然聞到一股味道，那是一種特別的血腥味；為什麼本狼嗥特別？因為那血腥中混合著一絲絲香甜。頓時本狼腦中靈光乍現，心想眼前的阿祿會不會不是正牌的他？於是本狼冒著觸犯褻瀆祀典及侵害墳墓屍體罪的風險，偷偷從封鎖線下方潛入院子；等到本狼躡爪躡腳走到阿祿遺體身邊，蹲下來伸出右爪掌食指，準備採集樣本的時候，蠻牛局長正好轉頭撞見本狼的「放肆」舉動！

「喂！」蠻牛大發雷霆，氣沖沖命令下屬準備開槍：「別以為你是死者生前的友獸，就想用爪子損毀遺體！給我退出封鎖線，否則別怪我們開槍！」

就像本狼之前嗥的，因為好奇本狼多次涉險；這次本狼還是決定賭上一把，嗥時遲那時快，本狼朝阿祿肚子畫了一道口子，並將沾滿獸體組織的爪子放入口中品嘗！當下幾乎所有警員、記者都瀕臨作嘔，蠻牛怒毛衝冠大喝：「開槍！」



「等一下！在本狼變成蜂窩之前，請容許本狼發表臨終遺嗥。」本狼登時趴地、垂下雙耳並將尾巴放平，這是狼族表示順服的肢體語言。

蠻牛起初考慮了一會兒，最終還是決定下令開槍；然而，就在他做出「開」字的口型時，尼克突然出言「頂撞」局長：「局長，我認為事有蹊蹺，你應該給文豪一個機會。」

蠻牛用帶蹄的指頭搔搔下巴，最終決定讓步：「好吧！就聽聽你能嗥出什麼高論來。」

「安摯謝！經過本狼品嘗，本狼確信這具遺體並非阿祿本獸！」此嗥一出，除了尼克和局長，全體一陣驚慌；遺體並非屍首，那會是什麼？

「眼鏡狼，如果這不是遺體，那你剛才吃的是什麼？」

「果──凍────！」（待續）

----------


## 斯冰菊

「果凍？眼鏡狼，你向胡尼克學了幾招是不是？騙獸都不打草稿！」蠻牛餘怒未消。這也難怪，畢竟此等真相就算上ZOOGLE也找不到。

本狼站起身來，開始在「遺體」周圍繞圈同時說明：「本狼絕非信口胡謅，這的確是果凍。此乃很大爪筆的缺德惡作劇，將果凍做得和真獸一樣；原先應該是獸慶派對的另類驚喜，在這裡卻變成誤導警方的『假』遺體，本狼只能嗥幕後主謀心機高不可攀。」

「你怎麼知道這麼冷門的知識？」何大馬半信半疑，因為就算是知識王玩了好幾年的他（本狼某次玩他是對爪），也從未知曉果凍雕塑這種神祕食品。

「老何，本狼多方涉獵，所以知道某些領域的不外傳祕辛理所當然。」

「這只是你的一面之詞，」蠻牛再次拋出質疑。「除非你找到專家證明這套嗥法，否則就算不開槍，我們還是要逮捕你！」

「別擔心，本狼老早就想到這一點，現在就CALL他。」本狼從海灘褲口袋拿出爪機，撥通電話；這位專家本狼在一間知名度頗高的烘焙坊兼餐廳結識，之後個狼每次去該獸的家鄉旅遊時，總不忘到他的店裡光顧消費，順道閒話家常。

「你在哪裡？……在雨林區？天雨路滑，小心慢行。……本狼臨時想吃蜂蜜蛋糕，給本狼送來一條如何？……謝啦！對了，可以外加二十分鐘抖包袱講解嗎？……再十分鐘就到？嗯，本狼會在門口等你。」通話完畢，本狼收起爪機同時朝屋內走去；房屋和院子之間原先有隔一層薄紗，然而為了方便辦案，在本狼和尼克趕到現場之時，已由員警拉起方便調查。

「眼鏡狼，你該不會是想趁機溜走？」蠻牛在本狼穿過獸群後即將出門前再次質疑，本狼頭也不回悠悠答道：「本狼倘若溜走讓你撞個夠。局長，冷靜一點。」到了屋外，天色向晚；晚霞將西邊染成一片橙紅，甚是絢爛。


幾分鐘後，一輛粉紅、鵝黃以及淺綠三色橫條的箱型車停在尼克警車前面停車格；一隻圍著圍裙、身著藍色系短袖、長褲的獸從容下車，緊接著他打開後車門，在滿滿的各式甜點中拿出一條蜂蜜蛋糕，再關上車門上前送貨。他有著和尼克一樣的毛色、生物屬性和性別，只是這位仁兄自幼發福，毫無世俗眼光的帥氣；沒錯，他也是狐狸。要嗥他和尼克最懸殊的差異，就是他那憨厚的個性以及頭上那兩撇八字鬍般的頭毛。

「冰菊，你的蜂蜜蛋糕！」這位糕點師傅走到本狼跟前伸出空著的爪掌，本狼也伸爪握上去：「吉丁，好久不見。蛋糕你先拿著吧。抖包袱的講解，本狼今天想請你對著一群專業獸士現身說法。」

「好的。這就是你之前提過的袋鼠先生家？根本是塊大石頭！」吉丁跟著本狼的腳步朝「大石頭」走去，他絲毫未知這群專業獸士是何方神聖……


「阿祿他將自家取名為烏魯魯，意思是啥本狼也不知道。」在面對客廳一大堆獸之前，本狼嗥了些阿祿房子的事；吉丁這輩子和警察最深的接觸得追溯到小學時期，警方蒞校宣導交通安全的遙遠記憶。

「也許下次我烤出類似造型的蛋糕，可以這樣取……哇！怎麼一大堆警察！」發現一群身穿制服、腰佩爪槍的嚴肅獸羅列在前，讓胖狐狸嚇到差點讓蛋糕著地；幸好本狼及時接住，將蛋糕放在圓桌上，緊接著才解釋現況：「剛才本狼不是嗥有專業獸士嗎？就是他們。」

「你沒告訴我他們是警察！該不會你是兇爪，想讓我送糕點脫罪？」吉丁雙眼瞪得比銅鈴還大，全身還開始冒冷汗；和近二十年前相比，本狼很難想像當年有嘍囉前呼後擁的小霸王，會長成如今被警方大陣仗驚得有些慌亂的糕點師傅。

「因為現場有疑似糕點的證據，本狼認為是、警方卻認為是遺體，真偽得由你來裁決。現在請隨本狼來，局長會問你一些問題，然後就開始鑑定吧！」本狼拍拍吉丁肩頭，他才稍稍放鬆；面對橫眉豎目的蠻牛，他的表情依舊有些僵硬。

「你就是斯冰菊所嗥的專家？」

「是，我叫──吉丁‧葛雷，開業────六年的烘──焙師。」胖狐狸回覆得有些結巴，同一時間他從長褲後口袋拿出專業證照；蠻牛接過證照後戴上眼鏡端詳，幾秒後點頭認可他的專業。

「命案現場在後方庭院，我們需要藉助你的專業：判斷這匹眼鏡狼是否愚弄警方。」水牛的眼色凌厲，讓吉丁兩排獠牙忍不住發顫作響；本狼見狀連忙帶他前往後院，準備查明真相。


「吉丁，就是這裡。本狼從這具『屍體』的氣味還有樣本判斷，是一尊用果凍做成的可食用雕塑，肚子上那道口子是本狼一刻鐘前劃開的；至於警方認為，這是阿祿的遺體，心窩處那把刀則是兇器。一切就交給你了，開始抖包袱吧！」本狼站在「阿祿」的身軀右側，吉丁則在走到左側後蹲下；「遺體」本身姿勢為仰臥，連同尾巴呈現「木」字，心窩處和本狼劃開的口子直到現在依舊「鮮血」直流。臃腫狐狸仔細嗅聞那股血腥味，同時也依樣畫葫蘆在袋鼠肚子上劃了另一道口子，並將爪子沾到的組織放到嘴巴品嘗；經過幾分鐘的鑑定，糕點師總算站起，全場屏息以待最後結果……


「局長、各位警員和記者，鑑定結果已經出爐：冰菊所嗥句句屬實，這的確是一尊果凍雕塑。」在吉丁發表高論之後，接踵而至的自然是亮度有幾百燭光的閃光燈以及低頭傳送訊息的記者群。

「有血腥味這麼重的果凍？」某位河狸記者發問，此時胖狐狸回答的口吻，顯示他情緒已漸趨穩定：「只要是特殊訂作，沒什麼不可能。」

「獵物獸的嗅覺可能只聞到血腥味，我是獵食動物，可以分辨更細緻的氣味；然而，就連我聞起來都只有遺體的血腥腐臭味，你和眼鏡狼確定沒鼻塞？」一隻看熱鬧的白蝙蝠出聲質疑，本狼伸出右爪掌食指對準這位仁兄：「問得精闢！閣下是？」

「巴托克。」身材比飛仔還迷你的他態度不屑，難道迷你獸的脾氣都如此難捉摸？

「這具『遺體』的仿真度幾乎無瑕，就連裡面的體液都是用幾可亂真的溶液下重本製作。不過，為了避免逼真到將真獸與雕塑搞混；當年做出第一尊雕塑時，糕點師加入了一種特殊香氛劑，做為區分真偽的關鍵。這種氣味必須是有一定實力的糕點師還有聞過香氛劑的獸才能辨別，吉丁為前，本狼則屬於後者。對於解答還滿意嗎？巴托克先生？」

「我無話可說。」蝙蝠拍拍翼膜，隨後他繼續旁觀。

「所以，是康葛祿用如此浪費警政精力的惡作劇顯示自己的優越感？」蠻牛語氣又摻了些嗔怒，他生平最討厭那些惡作劇的整獸專家，尤其在身邊多了一個這樣的下屬之後更是如此。

「局長，我想不一定。這種雕塑糕點盛行已有三四百年，主要分為兩種：一種是蛋糕、另一種就是果凍。前者自然是慶生為主，後者多用以整獸。不過，前者和多數後者通常都不會做得和本尊特別相像；一來是預算有限，二來則是尋開心。這種將獸毛也一併複製的雕塑，我也是頭一回見到。根據我從師父──『桂圓巧爪』鼯寶春學來的經驗，恐怕……」吉丁說到這裡驟然沉默，也讓屋內幾十獸每顆心都七上八下；僵化的氣氛維持了十幾秒鐘，才由本狼打破寂靜：「吉丁，你說恐怕怎樣？」

「根據師父的觀點，要做出如此相像的雕塑，恐怕──────恐怕是用這隻獸活生生壓模後的模子做出來的！康葛祿有可能被綁架，並且受了傷。」胖狐狸總算說出個狐判斷，這樁原先是失蹤案的奇事，先變成謀殺，如今又一百八十度轉彎成綁票；本狼起初以為最多就是這樣，怎知，陰謀遠遠不僅如此……


「你這個觀點我們會謹慎考慮的。除了本論述，還有別的嗎？」蠻牛一臉嚴肅，這樁案件可能比三年前楊咩咩之亂還要棘蹄。

「最後，我想既然外貌都做得如此精細，很有可能連內臟也一併製作。我斗膽建議局長可以請法醫或是糕點師進行『解剖』，也許會在某器官找到線索。」吉丁說完就朝屋內走去，本狼尾隨其後；假如阿祿最後被不幸撕票，這二十分鐘的講解一定成為日後的經典教材，以及本狼每年去墓園探望祂時的背景音效。

摯友生死未卜，黑白狼心懷忐忑送吉丁到門外（蠻牛交還證照時，他還現場訂了個志羚姐姐造型蛋糕）；沒想到，就在吉丁上車之前，尼克居然追了出來！

「等一下，我想起來了！你就是茱蒂小時候抓傷她臉頰的那隻狐狸！」俊俏狐狸抓住車門，不讓已坐上駕駛座的吉丁離開；這隻來自399.8公里外兔窩鎮的赤狐，直到這一刻才真正發現綠眼狐狸的存在，也在當下明白他的身分。

他的嘴角垂下，誠實面對員警瞪視：「對，是我。在你對我做出任何評斷之前，請聽我說一段故事。」尼克原先正想連珠砲狠罵，在胖狐狸這樣回覆後，他冷靜下來繃著臉說：「好吧！你說。」

吉丁此時打開車內的燈，照亮本狼、尼克以及一小片獸行道；他拿出一張照片，上面是一對貓夫妻的甜蜜合影：公貓著仿皮襖、母貓則穿湛藍旗袍。兩貓年紀在當時已屆中年，恩愛卻亙古不變。尼克對吉丁的舉動一頭霧水，本狼卻心知肚明；果不其然，吉丁開始娓娓道來那個動獸的故事：「近一百年前，在京喜獸國海邊有位將軍，他有兩個兒子。二兒子後來克紹箕裘，大兒子則到異國求學去了。怎知大兒子在異國受到政治迫害，被下放工廠做苦工；他日夜操勞，雖然身心飽受劇烈折磨，卻也磨練出不鏽鋼般的意志力。某天晚上，他發現一隻母貓同事被醉漢騷擾，趕緊上前英雄救美，並且因此和她滋生了情愫。後來他們結了婚，也有了小孩；這時候異國派代表和將軍談判，表示願意釋放大兒子，將軍答應了異國政府的條件。在冰天雪地生活了十二年後，大兒子總算重歸故國，還有太太以及襁褓中的兒子陪伴。然後……」

「太太開始想念家鄉，大兒子也開始煩惱；這時候，凍原鎮新開一間烘焙坊兼餐廳，為了讓太太心情好起來，大兒子帶她到了這間餐廳。結果他們發現一個超級驚喜，這間餐廳的老闆正是太太故國的同胞！之後他們有空就來這間餐廳用餐，太太更是開心和老闆聊天，紓解多年鄉愁。太太最愛這間店的軟糖，一連吃了幾十年。怎知大兒子進入政壇，並且職位愈來愈大；礙於這個異國當時的敏感度，太太主動不再前去那間店，只派司機去買軟糖。大兒子最後登頂，在任上因糖尿病過世；太太則直到辭世都未曾拜訪過家鄉。這間店因為大兒子和太太聲名大噪，成為凍原鎮名店。戴眼鏡、身材矮小的黑貓大兒子尼古拉，和身材高挑的金絲貓芬娜，他們在異國相識、廝守一生的傳奇，成為京喜獸國以及全世界津津樂道的故事。」本狼接續將故事嗥完，與此同時，尼克抓住車門的力道也變輕不少。

「我和冰菊就是在那間餐廳──『明星咖啡屋暨西點麵包廠』認識，現任老闆──黑熊簡錦錐告訴我們的一段『明星』戀曲。尼克，我祝福你；希冀你以後和茱蒂能同甘共苦，你們有過共患難的過去，也一定可以攜爪邁向更璀璨的未來。再見。」胖狐狸說完，他按下音響開關；一首《甜蜜蜜》響起，那輛箱型車在夜色中朝遠方馳去，留下思量情為何物的狐狸警官以及對天狼星祈求莫逆平安脫險的北極狼。一小時後，烏魯魯內調查完畢，警方除了個狼和吉丁的肉球印外，都沒有找到任何嫌疑獸的生物痕跡。這天就這麼過了，隔天無事；初冬時節的凍原鎮幾乎每天都會下雪，沒事的這天卻萬里無雲，似乎有些反常。本狼起先不以為意，畢竟警方已經展開調查，這樁失蹤案應該很快就能偵破；怎知，當天深夜本狼查看尾書訊息時，卻爆出另一個棘爪大問題……


本狼這次張羅跨年晚會，總統派了個名叫獺昇川的助理給本狼；本狼起初以為他是獺密特的親戚，他當場澄清只是恰巧同物種又同姓。9月開始本狼每天都會和他用尾書訊息聯絡，確認大小事務，見面則是兩三天一次；這晚本狼點進訊息區，發現他留了條令本狼心沉海溝的訊息：「夢想家夢碎！」

主持狼緊急回覆：「煙火出何差池？」

三秒後水獺又回：「砲彈藏毒氣，爪機聞詳細情形。」當下本狼馬上撥通，他說將煙火送內政部消防署檢驗，全數合格；然而，為了以防萬一，他又將同一批樣本委託私獸公司複檢，卻出了大問題：每顆砲彈都在導火線末端裝了一顆小球，裡面裝著綠色液體；煙火發射的高溫，會讓該液體水分瞬間蒸發，導致不明物質大幅擴散，進而威脅觀眾性命！本狼剎那間驚詫到半晌嗥不出話來，直到水獺高聲吶喊才拉回現實；本狼答應明天和他相約冰之所象商討對策，隨即結束通話。這夜本狼作了噩夢，夢到跨年晚會變成慘絕獸寰的煉獄，個狼在舞臺上倒下，眼角餘光盡是臨終前唾罵本狼的一張張痛苦面容……


醒來本狼驚惶甫定，想晨間獵食後隨即去公園吸收芬多精；怎知，葡萄夾心吐司才吃一半，爪機又響。這次是蠻牛局長親自打來，告知前一天法醫在果凍雕塑的大腦發現一封恐嚇信函，裡面有謎語要本狼解開；本狼算算時間還算充足，連忙趕到警局。一進會議室，只見除了洪金豹外，全體警員都坐定於個獸位子上；蠻牛在演講台上描述信件的墨漬值得追查，除了尼克之外，所有獸都專注聆聽本案的蛛絲馬跡。局長又講了三十秒，才「歡迎」本狼蒞臨：「眼鏡狼，你來啦。原本今天我要說『不在乎』笑話的，礙於案件棘蹄，你就直接上來解謎。接下來交給你。」蠻牛一空出位置，本狼立即補上；為了避免證物再次被本狼汙染，演講台上的信函是複製品。

本狼拿起該信，將內容瀏覽一遍；該函前段和中段除了承認綁票還有砲彈小球是他們搞鬼，還說ZPD這次絕對不可能找出幕後黑爪是誰！至於警員們眾所矚目的謎語，就在後段：「……可憐你們一點線索都沒有，我好心寫首詩給你們當提示：『雜色碧黛混朱彤，鋁門屬性驟轉東。醉翁故去化腐水，售品之域能營生。』限你們在本月27日之前解出本詩密碼，倘若能解，就叫跨年HOST斯冰菊於11月28日晚上到密碼顯示地點找我；反之，沒有獸聰明到能解開謎語，你們就等著幫康葛祿收屍！祝你們好運！ B.C. 8293年11月11日」信函通篇五百餘言，筆跡娟秀；本狼深呼吸一口長氣，隨即開始解謎：「局長以及各位警員，早安。本狼先嗥一件重要的事：昨晚跨年助理獺昇川在尾書傳給本狼煙火遭置放毒氣的慘事，經由通話本狼瞭解：消防署檢驗合格，委託私獸公司複檢卻發現每顆砲彈都被放置墨綠小球，本狼和昇川仍未知曉小球內之物質為何。剛才本狼閱覽此信，深信這個同時搞了綁架案和煙火的犯罪集團，其幕後黑爪恐怕是個比楊咩咩還難對付的獸物。」

「斯先生，你認為有無可能真兇是楊咩咩的餘黨？」茱蒂舉起右掌發言，她一如往常全心投入這樁案子；至於她身旁的戀獸兼夥伴，則是右爪托腮一副百無聊賴的模樣。

「茱蒂，問得好。根據本狼的瞭解以及方城市高等法院的判決書，夜嗥怪彈藥已全數查扣並銷毀，完全沒有製造新型毒物的跡象；還有，楊咩咩所要迫害的目標只有獵食動物，這次煙火潛在受害的卻是所有來狂歡的民眾！從以上兩點判斷，本狼認為並無關連。」嗥到這裡，本狼喝口水潤潤喉，才繼續詳述：「8號當天，尼克來本狼窩裡拜訪；當天稍晚本狼有和阿祿通過電話，他當時在神祕泉綠洲享受腳底和尾巴按摩。這封信是11號寫的，所以那尊雕塑最晚11號完工；因為阿祿身為記者時常不在窩裡，直到15號才有獸發現他不見蹤影報案，18號費域清發現果凍雕塑。今天20號，所以時間還很充裕。這首詩謎有四句，每句暗藏一個字；幸好本狼學過古典文學，所以並不算難。頭一句『雜色碧黛混朱彤』，碧黛是綠色、朱彤則是紅色，紅配綠不會臭屁，只會變成咖啡色，又稱棕色。再來『鋁門屬性驟轉東』，鋁門兩字組不成一個字，重點在驟轉東；屬性指的是五行，金屬於西方，東方的五行為木，所以木、呂、門合在一起，就是櫚。緊接著『醉翁故去化腐水』，喝醉的獸死了，以前死亡叫做『卒』；醉去掉卒變成酉，再加上三點水，變成行車時最危險的要素：酒。最後一句『售品之域能營生』，販賣東西之處自然是商店，重點在『域』字，所以最後一個字是店。四字合起來就是『棕櫚酒店』，本狼記得全方城市也只有一間，就在撒哈拉廣場；老闆是那位大老，也許他會知道些什麼。」本狼嗥了一大串，臺下瞬間爆出歡呼；幸好沒有狼警察嗥得太久，要不然本狼會嗥到聲帶沙啞為止。

「棕櫚酒店，全方城市最奢華的飯店；本身就是個藏汙納垢之地，各位，千萬別掉以輕心！」蠻牛下了最終結論，本狼也準備下臺；然而，突然本狼靈光乍現，想找個保鑣：「局長，本狼想既然個狼身為阿祿的刎頸之交，又是跨年晚會主持獸；理論上，本狼有被該集團威脅獸身安全的可能性！所以，請局長蹄派一位員警當本狼的貼身保鑣。」只見蠻牛又是用帶蹄指頭在下巴上輕敲沉思，幾秒後他才做出決定：「沒問題。我就蹄派──────胡尼克。」一聽那三個字，本狼當下一雙爪掌用力拍在講臺上，眼睛瞪得幾乎要突破鏡片：「局長！你派誰都可以，千萬別派這個前慣犯哪！你甚至可以派本狼的表哥陳亦叡，讓咱們倆敘敘舊。」此嗥一出，戴著黑框眼鏡的黃毛狼一臉尷尬；他深諳本狼對於他們三姐弟有關的大小事總是過度關心，就連催促二姐結婚生子，都是由本狼而非姑姑代勞。

「眼鏡狼，你又陷入刻板印象的泥淖；為了避免親情影響調查公正性和考量關說可能性，我不能讓陳探員去陪你。況且，像你這種智商高達137，常惹局長不開心的傢伙；我認為就該由和你有類似個性卻具備更高智能的剋星來剋，才能讓你安分。」

「可是……」

「別可是了！你拒絕我可不會再派別的探員給你，不要拉倒！」水牛態度堅決，這番話本狼也找不出漏洞或破綻，只能勉為其難答應：「好吧！尼克，你隨本狼走一趟；本狼帶你去見兩隻獸，一隻你不認識、另一隻你避之唯恐不及。」下了講臺，本狼直出會議室，狐狸就跟在後頭。蠻牛這算不算公報私仇？案情被非警政專業的獸突破，仔細想想專業獸自然心中不平；想想個狼如今真的需要幫爪，也只能見招拆招。


「四眼仔，那兩隻羚羊究竟是不是同性戀？」捷運上，尼克毫不避諱就在本狼耳際問這個問題；跨年時生命隨舊年終結浩劫將近，你還有心思問這個？

「這和案情有何關連？超級八卦狐狸先生，他羊談戀愛咱們管不著。」

「那你怎麼解釋這個？」他拿出爪機連上BEASTUBE，馬上找一部影片來放；本狼定睛一看，赫然發現那是本狼被羚羊導演們『封口』的片段！黑白狼驚詫之餘，狐狸嘴角彎成一抹狡黠的笑：「嘿嘿！要我將影片維持在私密狀態，除非你讓我待在身邊直到明年元旦！」

「這部只有三獸知道的私獸影片，你怎麼偷拍？」本狼一時間錯愕到遺忘惱羞成怒的標準程序，只想追根究柢。

「我不是說過很多次嗎？我認識所有獸！他們倆也是如此：幾天前螺旋角那個生病，直角去醫院照顧他；臨走之前直角還用帶蹄指頭指了隨身碟，要我幫他們上傳影片。沒想到USB蘊藏驚喜，我在交還之前偷偷拷貝了一份，再上傳到個狐頻道。只要你有不想合作的跡象，這部影片就會成為跨年時眾獸七嘴八舌討論的焦點！」聽完這番解釋，本狼剛想發作，卻臨時想起個狼也有張王牌：「喔？好啊！本狼會竭盡全力忍耐，然而，要是你也整本狼整得過分，本狼也是能考慮將那個計劃取消！」

「想玩恐怖平衡？我樂意奉陪！」尼克不甘示弱，試圖揭穿陰謀的兩獸同時還要對弈，也令之後形勢更添詭譎……


棕櫚酒店的老闆大本營在凍原鎮，然而，咱們狐狼搭檔卻先到中央大草原。畢竟，接獺昇川一起去找老闆，對釐清案情或許更有幫助。咱們三獸一塊兒享用冰品，本狼點黑糖冰、尼克和獺昇川則共享一盤水果冰；三獸享用完後一路趕往凍原鎮，準備和老闆會面。豪宅前一如往常，一條鐵鍊分隔內外；一頭壯碩且西裝筆挺的北極熊移開鐵鍊，放咱們三獸組進去。從車道、門廊到會客室有三十公尺，獺昇川走了十分鐘；他在被總統延攬前拍過不少舞臺劇，這一路上的裝飾、擺設呈現老闆的獸生觀，也讓他腦海靈感迸發。一進會客室，老闆早已等候多時；辦公桌上那張精雕細琢、小巧玲瓏的旋轉椅上，坐著一位能呼風喚雨的大獸物！整個凍原鎮的榮枯全繫於他的一念之間，更是本狼影響力第二大的書迷──「凍原霹靂」B老大。

在詢問案情之前，咱們三獸行禮如儀去親吻他右爪掌無名指上的鑽石戒指；緊接著老大使個眼色，另一頭北極熊就去搬了三張椅子過來。

「冰菊、尼克、新來的，這次又有什麼事？」

「呃，老大，本狼……」本狼才嗥五個字，就被那成熟沉穩的嗓音打斷：「別急，要事得先辦。雷蒙！」鼩鼱一聲令下，一頭北極熊朝書房而去；沒過多久，他回到老大跟前，厚實的熊掌上捧著一本袖珍書。B老大接過書籍，並翻到前面扉頁；本狼自然明瞭這代表什麼並按了鏡架一下，登時一枝比飛仔爪子還細的鋼筆露出半截，讓警官和助理看傻了眼。迅速抽筆之後，本狼握緊末端後開始簽名；這門藝術的難度比微積分還艱深，但至少可以勤練，後者就甭嗥了。簽名完後插筆、收筆、雷蒙送書回去步驟詳實，總算可以開始嗥正事。

本狼將阿祿綁票和毒氣煙火的案情一五一十嗥了一遍、同時也將縮小版的證物複製品讓教父端詳，與此同時尼克有些緊張、昇川則是繼續觀察會客室的細節；B老大聽完後微微頷首，本狼原先以為他即將開始分享情報，沒想到他居然問了個看似無關緊要的問題：「冰菊，你有個表外甥，沒錯吧？」

「是，本狼有空就會帶他去玩。」縱使心裡疑惑，本狼還是照實答覆。

「幼獸最需要的就是有愛他的獸照顧、陪伴他。B.C.還小時，我就收留他，也照顧了幾年。他曾經是露露的護花使者，有點文采的他，甚至曾經擔任過我的祕書。怎知，他高一時遇到一匹才華洋溢的眼鏡狼，也就是你……」B老大講到這裡，本狼恍然大悟：B.C.就是當年那隻霸凌阿祿的山貓！

「老大，然後呢？B.C.現在究竟在哪裡！」

「他當晚對我哭訴，我原先也替他抱不平；然而，當我問為何你要挑戰他的原因後，我反過來譴責B.C.。我們黑道也是有原則的，要有深仇大恨才能加諸傷害。被我訓了一頓之後，他發現我有你的作品，大聲咆哮說我偏袒；我剛想解釋，他就奪門而出！當時我立刻叫雷蒙、凱文和寇斯洛夫開車去追，沒想到他藏匿功夫一流，他們三熊連續找了一個星期都找不到……」鼩鼱回想痛徹心扉的當年，他完全沒料到這次訓話會讓B.C.抗壓性瞬間潰堤！

「所以，後來您有找到他嗎？」昇川舉爪發問，本狼臆測他的腦海正在構思下一齣舞臺劇的劇情架構。

「再次聽到他的聲音，已是他高中畢業當天；他說那兩年多都靠設計宣傳單為生，半工半讀好不容易熬到畢業。他沒有繼續升學，直接踏入職場。恢復聯繫之後，每年他會和我聯絡兩次；一次是我收留他的那天，另一次則是他的獸慶。現在他就在你們所說的那個犯罪集團當頭子的文膽，為他出謀劃策。就如同他之前忠於我一樣，他為那頭子死心塌地，甚至用個獸的名字頂替為之遮掩；而那個頭子，有兩個綽號，都是美文縮寫。」B老大睜開平常鮮少得見的眼眸，咱們三獸聽得可入神。

「『E.T.』和『EMA』，前者是他的正式職稱，後者是他的行事風格。」

「『EMA』？啊！他會把我們給生吞活剝！EAT MAMMALS ALIVE！」原先還在串起情節的獺昇川靈光乍現，反派角色就此敲定！

「被吃沒什麼大不了的。當年我還差點被冰，獸生的最後……」此次作客一直沉默寡言的尼克突然恢復調侃獸的本性，沒想到，這段話卻讓本狼的思緒露出曙光：「最後！沒錯，最後！本狼剛才想了千百個職位，它們的美文縮寫都不符合；然而，重點是最後啊！『E.T.』如果是以最後一個字母來取，答案馬上呼之欲出！」接下來本狼嗥出答案，狐狸水獺兩獸都大感訝異，居然是他！B老大聽到這裡展露微笑：「冰菊，你果然有一套！也許我可以請你當我第二個孫子女的教父。」

「老大，您過獎了。您身為『棕櫚酒店』的老闆，希望您協助咱們破案。頭子和本狼約本月28號談判，請您幫忙查詢一下。」

「沒問題。」鼩鼱從西裝口袋拿出爪機，開始查詢當天的密會列表；不一會兒結果出爐，本狼和E.T.的密會地點在106樓樂雅蘇丹廳。

「老大，可以順便報他們的房間號碼嗎？」

「何樂而不為？他們訂兩間，房號分別是31416和100250。」B老大一報出房號，本狼又想到一個巧合！「老大，剛才咱們給您看恐嚇信以及『命案現場』的照片；警方到現在還沒找到阿祿的確切位置，他們昨天拜赤馬公祈求能盡快找到他。剛才您說了31416號房，本狼想這也許就是阿祿的囚房！圓周率是3.1415926535……，四捨五入到小數點第四位正是房號！」

「喔？你怎麼這麼有把握？」鼩鼱將爪機放回口袋，顯現一副興味盎然的樣子。

「PI是無限小數，象徵E.T.想讓他所承受的煎熬永無止境！」

「你數學明明很爛，怎麼知道這個？」尼克又忍不住調侃，本狼還來不及反擊，就聽得B老大那一串氣貫丹田的爽朗笑聲：「哈哈哈──────！尼克，光憑你這句話，我對你的恨意就減少了十分之一！」既然尊榮讀者認可這次調侃，本狼也就視而不見；會面剩下的時間是本狼和B老大的育兒經驗交流，兩獸當晚都看了不少幼獸照片。凱文送咱們走時，外面下著柳絮般的大雪；此時捷運早已收班，為了安全起見，本狼攔了輛雪上計程車讓三獸平安回窩。睡前本狼發了電子郵件給E.T.，發到他的公開電子信箱讓他多留阿祿幾天。

隔天B老大安排一位清潔獸員前去打掃，她在衣櫥裡面找到阿祿；B老大得知消息後立刻通知ZPD，蠻牛局長也下令組成營救小組，要在本狼前去談判當晚將阿祿救出飯店。接下來幾天本狼蠟燭三頭燒：跨年晚會、小說和談判同時進行，真讓本狼焦頭爛額。幸好27號傍晚本狼為媽咪舉辦一場慶生會，洋紫荊、黑森林蛋糕以及本狼送的景泰藍茶具組感激二十八年來的養育之恩，也稍稍緩解本狼連日來的疲憊。這天白天，本狼在城中區圓滿劇場召開記者會，正式公佈邀請藝獸的名單。


隔天28日，本狼先在窩中演練談判，中午就和尼克、飛仔還有某位神祕狼相約在某間麵店午間獵食；飛仔和神祕狼所扮演的角色不可或缺，他對談判唯一不滿的是又要穿上那套大象童裝。咱們四獸搭乘飛仔的麵包車，在到棕櫚酒店之前，本狼要飛仔在中央大草原一間名為「內灣機器獸」的電器行前停車。

脾氣暴躁的大耳狐滿腹狐疑：「談判有必要買電器用品？」

「本狼突然想到主持還沒買麥克風，這間店品質有口皆碑，等本狼一下。」本狼下車進去，大約十分鐘後本狼右爪拿麥克風，左爪拿兩把油紙傘出來；本狼關車門時，後座赤狐又忍不住調侃：「電器行也有賣文創商品？」

「老闆他酷愛古風，特地割愛給本狼。你也拿一把。」

尼克接過紙傘，嘴上卻不留情面：「沙漠又不會下雨。」

「會的。縱使一年才幾次，只要一下就是暴雨傾盆，帶著總是保險。」警官原先還想說什麼，礙於再說下去有可能會讓本狼取消計劃，於時他轉頭凝視綠草如茵的窗外。


晚上酒店週遭燈火通明，這裡的霓虹燈密度高居全球之冠。十七點半，咱們兩狼雙狐四獸組進入飯店，這時CHECK-IN的獸數不多；櫃檯中央是一棵近乎參天的大樹，櫃檯形狀為六分之五圓弧，也是方便中小型動物走上來直接反應的走道。

「歡迎光臨『金鑽棕櫚酒店』！登記住房？」別著「常景碌」名牌的長頸鹿詢問著，本狼勾起嘴角嗥：「不，本狼和保鑣要到106樓樂雅蘇丹廳，參加派對──。」

「喔！獨行荒漠苦連天，富饒綠洲乍現前。」櫃檯倏地從口中迸出兩句詩，讓鄙視古典文學的狐狸愣在原地，至於飛仔和神祕獸，他們「玩」得倒起勁。

本狼深呼吸一口氣，隨即嗥出答案：「海市蜃樓全幻象，當頭棒喝悟妙禪。」

「請隨我來。」長頸鹿走出櫃檯，本狼一行隨即跟上去；怎知，當常先生發現飛仔和神祕狼一起過來，他隨即嚴正下令：「未滿十八歲的幼獸不可以來，快帶他們到幼獸遊戲區！」

「本狼會處理，給本狼30秒。」本狼伸爪要他冷靜，隨即回頭蹲下對神祕狼嗥：「阿原，接下來表舅要做的事情很危險，別跟來唷！你帶飛仔叔叔到幼獸遊戲區，遇到緊急狀況就聽他的話。知道嗎？」

「知道，冰菊舅舅。」個頭和飛仔一樣高的古銅毛狼對本狼敬禮，經過本狼這兩三年的照顧，他變得特別早熟。

「飛仔叔叔，我們走吧！」

「要不是為了行動，老子等一下就宰了你！」大耳狐在拉起頭套的同時內心高聲抗議，然而被那身大象裝包著，他只能被眾獸當成是尼克的孩子。


望著兩「幼獸」遠去的背影，本狼原先想萬事OK；怎知，剛才本狼居然不慎漏餡！

「等一下，叔叔？你外甥叫那個穿大象裝的叔叔？」常景碌進入高度警戒狀態，本狼心底直呼大事不妙；然而，這時尼克的犀利口才正好派上用場：「呵呵，我兒子最喜歡被別獸叫老；他自以為懂得比別獸多，說起話來特別老氣橫秋，你真應該聽他說幾句。」「我沒興趣，幼獸總是特別吵。過來吧！」高大工作獸員繼續帶路，本狼總算鬆一口氣；狐狸「保鑣」此時一個挑眉，用「你欠我的」肢體語言信號告知本狼下次輪到你，本狼收到後眨眨眼，兩獸非語言溝通結束。


「進來吧！我先幫你們按好了。」常景碌仗著他那高獸一等的身高按下106和開延長，待本狼和尼克進去後，他隨即返回崗位準備面對更多要求千奇百怪的顧客。

「匡噹！」一聲，電梯上升；根據B老大所述，這座祕密電梯是密會專用，除非客獸要求，否則都不會開監視器。於是，接下來的狀況完全不為獸知：「我是你的保鑣沒錯，但是你為什麼要拿駝客中學的制服給我穿！」尼克直接用爪指彈本狼鼻頭，本狼摀著鼻子辯駁：「這是本狼能找到最像西裝的服飾。況且為了配合你的身材，本狼不僅染黑還改小！連黑色薄外套本狼也一併處理！」

「我看過貴校校刊笑話輯，簡直比『駱駝懷孕笑話』難笑十萬倍！」街頭混混保鑣繼續深入嘲諷駝中，本狼按捺不住反唇相譏：「駱駝懷孕笑話有邏輯上的缺陷！萬一是單峰駱駝懷孕，最多也只會有兩個駝峰！」

「如果是雙胞胎就是三個。」

「就算如此，子宮只會變得更大而已，還是兩個駝峰。」接下來一直到106樓之前，兩獸在電梯內厲聲激辯駝峰生物學；然而當「叮！」響起，兩獸卻又極有默契的住嘴，將這段回憶封印在潛意識。為了被追殺密會獸的安危，電梯口正對面就是樂雅蘇丹廳；經過金碧輝煌的門口後，本狼對內部陳設看傻了眼！三坪大水床、紫水晶吊燈、幾百根附有自動熄滅裝置的香氛蠟燭、伊斯蘭風格濃厚的室內設計……種種奢華令本狼大開眼界，原來《拍週刊》所描摹和偷拍到的畫面絕非空穴來風。而密會的另一位主角，則翹著二郎腿坐在坐墊重重疊疊的沙發上，旁邊則有一位穿著全套西裝的山貓隨侍在側，果然是B.C.本獸。

「你終於來了。」幕後黑爪聲調平淡，他的雙爪交叉，渾身流露一股老謀深算的氣息。

「對。在談判之前，本狼先讓你看樣東西，適之！」本狼高聲一呼，尼克從外套中拿出一捲卷軸，並直接朝沙發後方的黃金牆面上掛；狐狸拉開卷軸，一幅大師級巨作映入眼簾，那是馴鹿醫生和狼將軍在星空下握爪的畫面，也是京喜獸國誕生之時。

「談判還帶畫過來？」E.T.雙爪爪指交叉抵住下巴，對此等發展燃起些許興趣。「此乃鹿總統當年創作，個狼每逢重要會面都會攜帶。  國父  孫逸新以及華盛頓將軍放下歧見共同合作，推翻君主專制政府，建立全球首個民主共和國的功績，將永世傳頌。」本狼在主謀對面的沙發坐下，尼克則坐在本狼右邊，總統真蹟高懸頂上；縱使他平常很常帶墨鏡，此時以鏡片遮眼真有其必要性：避免被認出是條子！

「都已經過了八千多年，想這些又有何用？廢話少說，別耍花樣。不然只要煙火一施放，會有多少獸命喪時代廣場，我可不敢保證。」E.T.說話同時將身子向前傾，將爪肘置於鑽石桌面上，一雙金黃眸子直瞪主持狼。

「沒想到像你這種傢伙也會搞恐怖攻擊。做掉來跨年的民眾製造恐慌，然後獨攬大權？和楊咩咩如出一轍的想法，能不能有創意一點？」本狼不慌不忙出嗥諷刺，測試他底線何在。

「斯冰菊呀斯冰菊，多少獸都說你智慧過獸，如今聽來那些全都是溢美之詞。恐懼是最基層，恐慌也只有中層；我所要製造的是昇華到頂點的極致────夢魘！」E.T.將雙眼睜到最大，他也在做和本狼雷同的刺探。

「夢魘？難不成你想做掉總統？」

「正是如此！」倏地，主謀舉拳朝桌面搥下，撞擊聲清脆到刺耳；幸好B老大所購置的傢俱都經過加工，才不會出現放射狀的裂痕。

「京喜獸國過去每次暗殺總統都是失敗收場，恐慌也在幾個月內迅速平息；你是想為這段醜惡的歷史再添上敗績一樁？槍擊、毒氣、炸彈，ZPD過去都偵辦過類似案件，國家檔案局也都有豐富資料；你不會得逞的。」本狼使出暗渡陳倉話術，利用表面理性分析無意中讓對方透露進一步計劃。

「呵呵，毒氣是給平民用的；畢竟鹿興民是總統，我當然有準備驚喜給他。」言訖，他從西裝右口袋掏出一罐透明液體；本狼原先想嗅聞味道，奈何液體密封得當，辨識功敗垂成。

「那是硫酸？本狼化學是很糟沒錯，不過這也難不倒ZPD。」

「愚昧且自作聰明的大作家啊！這是生化武器，我運用特權要科技部開發的；為此我還挪用預算並對立委施壓，有些政客就是好說話，利益在前就俯首貼耳，尾巴還搖個不停哩！」幕後黑爪露出滿口獠牙，正是請君入甕的好時機！

「原來四年前科技部的弊案是你搞的，這下檢調可以重啟調查了。」

「我的爪下夠多也夠忠心，一顆顆甘願入獄頂罪的棋子，不用白不用。只要靠我爪上這罐TI病毒，再強壯的獸也得一命嗚呼！」E.T.語氣極端狂妄，他彷彿已能望見「勝利曙光」。

「你找上本狼是因為本狼是主持狼，只要控制本狼，就能順理成章完成計劃。那你綁架阿祿的目的又何在？他只是個名記者，對總統是很狂熱，但他並不特別恨你啊。」

「你不懂，當年他追查弊案認真到連福爾貘斯都甘拜下風的程度！他不會因為特別支持總統就在調查真相上放水，要不是當年部長願意為我頂罪，如今我也不會坐在你對面。」他娓娓道來心路歷程，露出平常不輕易顯露的一面。

「他只是在行使第四權，閱聽大眾有知的權利；連這點都不懂還能在政壇混這麼久，你當初能畢業該不會是靠關說吧！」嗥後面那句的時候，本狼不忘翻個白眼教訓。

「他要是公開這一切，我就會被他毀滅！光憑他研究出墨綠小球裡面的液體不是毒氣這件事，就足以證實他的厲害。」

「不是毒氣？」這點忍不住讓本狼挑眉，不是毒氣還會是什麼？

「另一種病毒，我將普通流感病毒基因改造後，死亡率高達百分之百，感染後二十分鐘就能喪命！經過煙火高溫的加持，威力還會暴增千倍！」

「那你為總統準備的病毒症狀是？」能這樣順水推舟的問話，談判發展比本狼想像中還要來得順利許多。

「接觸傳染，只要被肌膚吸收，三分鐘內就會導致心肺衰竭，五分鐘內絕對奪命！真是明年元旦的超級大驚喜啊！」E.T.喜上眉梢，B.C.見老闆喜行於色也隨之露齒而笑，兩獸邪惡雙簧真令本狼作嘔。

「這就是你的計劃？本狼想你不可能中止計劃，把本狼逼來只是想說服本狼作幫兇。你有什麼誘因能說服本狼？」本狼正色面對主謀，總算進入「利益交換」時間。

「我自有準備。B.C.，叫他們進來！」主謀一聲令下，山貓點點頭就到一間密室前把門開了一條縫，同時對裡面高喊：「喂！你們可以出來了！」山貓喊完，將門完全打開，映入眼簾的景象令本狼跌破眼鏡……


「嘿，超級文豪！給我們這幾個讀者一點甜頭吧！」一隻全身僅穿著熱褲、身材結實的白毛虎以沉穩性感的嗓音率領四猛獸軍團朝本狼襲來，令本狼愣在原地。白虎、灰熊、條紋斑馬和綠鹿個個雄壯威武，視線只要一對焦就無法轉移。

「他們────是這裡──猛獸秀的演員嗎？」眼鏡狼嘗試顧左右而嗥他，奈何綠鹿撲了上來，那對分叉複雜的犄角猶如博物館珍藏的藝品；他冷不防攫住本狼的爪臂，再硬將爪掌放到他厚實堅挺的胸膛上：「別再抗拒，盡情享受這精雕細琢的肉體吧！」本狼的爪掌在上頭游移幾秒，在稜線分明的肌肉上探索；本狼費了好大一番工夫才將爪掌移開，怎知，鹿一走虎馬上遞補，這次被觸摸的是本狼……


「抵抗是沒有用的，你心底明瞭這是種不可多得的享受。」E.T.適時出聲調侃，真不知道他是怎麼說服他們的。

「沒錯！喔！大師，你的大腿內側也太緊繃了！需要按摩一下。」白虎在本狼褲管週遭上下齊爪，差點就要摸到褲管裡；而在白虎認真誘惑的同時，他的同事們將虎狼包圍鼓譟著：「喂！黑倫，沒過我這條斑馬線，別這麼快就進入『紅燈』區！」「就是嘛！染毛那傢伙才起個頭，你就想要將接下來變成限制級！壞心眼的斑紋猛獸！」

聽到灰熊說自己染毛，明顯毛色有異的綠鹿忍不住辯駁：「染毛又不算什麼，曼菲斯。你自己還不是有穿環。」

「至少我當初穿的時候都有消毒過，你確定那些染毛劑都沒有化學物質？」灰熊一掌猛甩綠鹿臀部，兩獸之間劍拔弩張；本狼在想會不會眼前上演遠古獵食秀的同時，斑馬趕緊擋在中間充當和事佬：「你們兩個，給我冷靜一點！也不想想目標的心理，要是他最後拒絕我們，還得等多久才會有一樁大生意！密爾瓦基，放音樂！」公鹿收到命令，立即抓起桌上遙控器，並轉身對準音響放音樂；頓時蘇丹廳內被稍緩卻不斷餘音繚繞的電子音樂所充斥，除了尼克、E.T.和山貓，空間之內的獸無一不被音樂所影響。

「看你能不能脫身，『老闆』。」狐狸慢條斯理抓了一把桌上水果碗裡的藍莓，有特別節目可以欣賞，自然要懂得放鬆享受。


本狼正想著該如何脫身，他們卻使出更絕的招術：四獸整齊劃一從褲管內掏出────螢光棒，並開始跳起豔舞！

「本狼沒有叫客房服務，趕快回去吧！」黑白狼緊閉雙眼，卻無法阻擋舞動的雄獸麝香汗味在鼻腔內擴散；當下本狼真想詛咒個狼嗅覺盡失，誰能料想這個月會先聞果凍再嗅體香？

「在你臣服於我們『棕櫚四猛』之前，服務永遠不會停！」黑倫用螢光棒在本狼周身掃過，好似在為本狼作詭異的健康檢查。

「E.T.，你要是再不叫他們離開，本狼就直接連絡總統，建議他開除你！」本狼情急之下在睜眼同時使出殺爪鐗，果真讓E.T.微皺眉頭；現在攤牌還不是時候，於是他對白虎使個眼色，對方嘆了口氣後起身，一臉不情願地命令同夥：「查普曼、曼菲斯、密爾瓦基，先收工吧！」「這狼有什麼毛病，荷爾蒙失調？一點反應都沒有。」臨行前灰熊拋出這句話，隨即用力關上密室的門。


E.T.在「磅！」的聲波淡去後，馬上提出下一個誘因：「不錯！本能慾望過關。不過，接下來我所說的你一定會欣然接受！只要你答應為我效勞，我可以動用權力將國內最大的出版社勒令轉交給你，你想寫什麼都行！不用再看編輯臉色修改作品，這個怎麼樣？」起初，本狼承認的確有動心；然而，緊接著本狼想到言論自由有可能受到打擊，趕緊正色拒絕：「這種危害京喜獸國言論自由的惡事，本狼絕對不幹！況且，就算本狼答應，屆時你一定會將魔爪伸進出版社，這又算哪門子自由？」

E.T.聽到這裡用爪掌摸了摸額頭，他完全沒想到本狼會如此難纏：「你的胃口還真大！沒關係，出版社嫌太小？只要我能執掌權柄，你就是文化部長！我在此保證絕不干涉你！」

「無良政客！你哪根筋不對？本狼要接受這職位也是現任總統邀請才接受，如果是你？得了吧！就算身受千刀萬剮，本狼也絕不答應！」眼鏡狼露出獠牙示威，對方也有樣學樣：「我受夠了！只要你答應，我就挺你選總統！外加猛獸、出版社和文化部！」

「有你這個『支持者』，本狼寧願被褫奪公權！」兩隻獵食動物鼻頭抵著鼻頭，都恨不得將對方給生吞活剝；然而，此時從狐狸長褲口袋裡傳來的果敢獸語，將讓密會急轉直下……


「尼克，我們成功了！康葛祿如今已被救出，你和冰菊的密會可以做個了結！」茱蒂自信滿滿的聲音從褲袋傳來，霎時令他大驚失色；更讓情況雪上加霜的是，墨鏡因為這一嚇掉落，露出那雙草綠瞳孔！

「冰菊，你敢陰我！居然帶條子來！我要你付出代價！隨扈，幹掉他們！」E.T.一聲令下，數十名身穿防彈西裝的獵食動物嘍囉從十公尺外簾幕後衝出，獸獸爪持一把衝鋒槍，準備宰了本狼和尼克！

「快去拿畫還有傘，然後逃命！」本狼驚叫後趕緊抄起水果碗往主謀扔去，不偏不倚砸中頭部；狐狸則趕緊從沙發上跳起，一拉畫軸連扯釘子，隨後往大門逃竄！

「首領！您沒事吧？」幾十名彪形大漢將E.T.團團圍住，他揉揉微微滲血的額頭後氣急敗壞下令：「我沒事！你們還愣在這裡做什麼！趕快宰了那兩個犬科混帳！」

「是！」隨扈們趕緊朝本狼的方向追去，本狼靈機一動，開始高嗥：「凹嗚────────！」這招果然見效，全體狼族也跟著嗥起來；非狼族的隨扈紛紛用另一隻爪掌摀住耳朵，狼嗥整體音量大到壓過了電子音樂。嗥了大概一分鐘後，本狼緊急下令：「各位，攻擊那些和你們一樣穿防彈西裝的傢伙！」「遵命！」狼族隨扈們立即上前攻擊同事，尼克也趁機繞大圈趕到本狼身邊；咱們會合後直接一個箭步衝到密室前開門，隨後趕緊反鎖！

「呼────！剛才真是驚險，你怎麼辦到的？」尼克將畫軸捲起，全身汗濕。

「狼王之嗥。只要狼群聽到這種嗥聲，就會忍不住跟著嗥叫，並會服從該狼的一切命令。縱使咱們已經進入文明許久，本能依舊擁有不容小覷的力量。」本狼心情恢復些許鎮定，眼前這扇鈦合金門應該能擋住他們一陣子；不過，當本狼發現個狼居然兩爪空空，不禁又開始慌張：「糟糕！傘本狼忘了拿！」「真冒失，拿去！」尼克轉身將畫交給本狼，本狼展開畫軸，發現個狼那把傘就在裡頭！

「驚喜！不過說真的，油紙傘真有這麼重要？」尼克咧嘴笑轉瞬即逝，隨即被滿腹狐疑取代。「等一下就知道了，先找找房間裡有沒有硬物。」本狼復將紙傘包起，得儘快逃出飯店才行！狐狸甫起身尋找，就和本狼一同愣在原地；因為咱們的視線對焦到一張大床上，床上正是剛才的四獸組！如今戰得起勁的他們，完全無視兩獸的存在，直到……


「喔！原來是你們，答應E.T.的條件了嗎？」黑倫目光斜睨，他們正在自娛娛獸。

「沒有。先別說這個，你們身上有沒有什麼硬物？」本狼此嗥一出，四獸的表情都變得異常猥褻；本狼臉色一沉，才嗥個清楚明白：「本狼是嗥項鍊、耳環、眼鏡、戒指之類的東西。」

「有是有，不過你得給我們一點甜頭。」曼菲斯在開條件的同時動得起勁，尼克此時已經恢復成老樣子在袖爪旁觀。

「好吧！明年元月16日，本狼將你們的檯全包了！地點另外約，拜託快點！」本狼連忙拋出條件，此時幾十發子彈猛擊房門的聲響傳來，時間不多了！

「成交！」白虎語訖，立刻從身上脫下一件特別飾物朝本狼扔去；本狼伸爪接住，立刻跪下並朝整片落地窗的下面兩處角落猛敲！

「等一下！所以你是打算要……」警官恍然大悟，真的得這樣逃命！「沒錯！玻璃破掉後，立刻跳下去！」此時左下角已被本狼弄碎，換右下角的同時，狐狸繞過床沿：「你瘋了是不是！難道開傘就能逃生？」他拿起個狐那把油紙傘，左看右看實在看不出什麼門道來。

「你們這些肉桶！轟爛鈦合金門的區區任務，居然兩分鐘都搞不定！」本狼已能聽聞E.T.那憤怒到可以用音波當武器的指令，玻璃怎麼還不破！

「去你的分子結構！」本狼最後用力一敲，整片玻璃總算應聲碎裂並朝668公尺以下的地面墜去；為了該樓層安全起見，玻璃會以一整片的狀態墜落。涼風倒灌對四獸絲毫沒有影響，尼克此時也聽到聲響趕緊搶先本狼一步快走到邊緣；高樓層的風勢強勁，稍有不慎就會被吹下樓，赤狐花了好幾秒才用腳底肉球保持平衡。

「還你！」本狼也快走到窗邊，在將畫軸夾在腋下的同時將飾物拋回去，此時距離門被攻破只剩不到十秒！「趁現在，快跳！記得跳的同時撐傘按藍色按鈕！京喜獸國萬歲！」本狼嗥完隨即一躍而下，並趕緊撐傘；尼克晚本狼半秒鐘下去，在大叫「大拍賣！」後也有樣學樣來個荷塘展葉。

這時隨扈們正好攻進來，俯瞰驚覺外頭兩把伸出微型電扇的傘驚愕到下巴著地；兩獸在三四秒後即回升到和密室等高的高度，尼克此時忍不住用右爪掌比讚：「真沒想到！這是一把科技傘！」「那家電器行其實是間祕密實驗室。老闆牛興欽是客家獸，他除了平時喜歡畫漫畫外，就是發明一些令獸瞠目結舌的科技產品。這把『油桐花傘』除了能當直升機用之外，還有附降落傘哩！」本狼咧嘴解釋，此時咱們兩獸距離酒店已有300公尺遠；然而，B老大說要距離酒店至少3公里，才能避免受內部武器的火力波及。


「瞄準！一定要做掉他們！」此時E.T.的聲音又傳到兩獸耳中，原來他和隨扈已經移師100250房繼續開火；那些衝鋒槍子彈不知為何力道特別強勁，能抵抗一陣子重力往上射來！

「快閃！」本狼警告後立即將爪掌微轉向右，紙傘也隨即改變方向；讓本狼頗為訝異的是，尼克立刻就能上爪，或許是他之前被追殺經驗豐富的緣故。此時上有追兵就算了，怎知地面還多了別的武器……


「哼！用這些火箭砲馬上轟死你們！喂！剩下的獸呢？」某個隨扈在酒店外的地對空武器發射區朝裡面大叫，這混蛋真是喪心病狂！

「喂！阿原，你聽得到嗎？」本狼從口袋拿出對講機，啟動後立刻高嗥，對方也即刻回覆：「冰菊舅舅，聲音很清晰！清晰到我還聽得見追殺的槍聲呢！」

「那就好！拖延戰術進行得怎樣？」

「呃──，他們搭電梯下來後，我立刻上前去問問題。沒想到其中一個連爪機都不用，就回答現在發現的系外行星總共有2107顆！此時飛仔叔叔拉下頭套朝他們罵了幾句髒話，那些防爆西裝嘍囉立刻追上來！你們現在距離安全區還有多遠？」在古銅小狼嗥話同時，腳步聲音量也逐漸提高，真不知他們還能再撐多久！

「還有1.3公里，再撐一下。」

「我們剛才只有吃略少於半碗的多力多滋，只能再撐一兩分鐘！」

「完蛋了！阿原，記住之後每年今日都來那片凍原，在舅舅和尼克叔叔的墓碑前各放一根肉球冰棒。然後告訴舅婆和媽咪，冰菊舅舅無法再……」正當本狼開始交代後事的時候，突然被一道蒼老卻有勁的聲音打斷：「呵呵呵──！我說各位，為什麼要跟這兩個小鬼過不去？」從他的笑聲本狼就認得出那聲音的主狼是誰──總統首席國策顧問，蒼煌‧萊恩哈特‧伊亞諾特！年高德劭又智慧超群，他怎麼剛好在這裡？

「不關你的事，智者。他們只是兩隻不知好歹的幼獸，剛才打攪到首領的安寧，所以我們才追上去。」

「蒼煌老爺爺，他說謊！」正當某隨扈企圖矇騙蒼煌的同時，阿原高聲反駁。

「喔？孩子，你的說法又是如何？」在他嗥話的同時，本狼能清楚聽到他同時在順他的那把長鬍鬚。

「今晚冰菊舅舅被迫和E.T.談判，談判破裂後E.T.下令追殺他和尼克叔叔；他們現在每獸都各拿一管火箭砲，就是為了在發射區給還沒離開波及範圍的兩獸一點顏色瞧瞧！」

「你有證據嗎？」縱使隨扈獸拿火箭筒追幼獸非常奇怪，年邁白狼理所當然講求證據。

「冰菊舅舅在天上，這是我的對講機。」聽起來阿原是把對講機交給老狼，本狼立刻對著通話器用力嗥：「蒼煌長老（對首席國策顧問尊稱），本狼可以作證！您聽聽空中那些子彈飛來射去的噪音，這能騙得了獸嗎？」幾秒鐘後，對講機果然傳來那道老成持重的嗓音：「沒錯，我聽到了。聽起來火力還不小！王豔軍，E.T.為何要談判？我聽說康葛祿綁架案和他有關，你要不要解釋你們『首領』最近都在幹什麼好事？」蒼煌步調雖然緩慢，卻充滿一股令獸窒息的威壓；王豔軍的聲音銷聲匿跡，本狼臆測他和同事們被國策顧問不停逼退，兩獸的拖延戰術獲得意想不到的幫爪大力協助！怎知，在沉默持續約兩分鐘後，飯店內即將引發一陣劇烈騷動……


「砰──！」又一發子彈從槍口發射，直直朝目標飛去；只是這子彈的發射地點不是100樓，而是1樓！

「喔────────！王豔軍────、E.T.還有所有涉嫌的獸，司法絕對不會放過你們！」在一聲轟然倒地的巨響後，蒼煌倒在地板上掙扎；本狼暫時無從得知阿原和飛仔的安危，直到幼狼的求救對話響起：「喂！119嗎？國策顧問蒼煌在大廳慘遭槍擊，傷及腰部，失血十分迅速！請快點派獸來！金鑽棕櫚酒店，撒哈拉廣場安可路126號，就在1樓大廳！」

「小子！趕快趁亂逃走，到地下3樓去！愈快逃離這裡愈好！」飛仔又和阿原一起奔逃，只要到地下3樓就安全了！那裡有一座緊急逃生用溜滑梯，終點就在四獸最初合議的二度會合地點！


「呀呼！總算超過3公里啦！」一脫離波及範圍，本狼收起對講機後振左臂歡呼，任務總算有驚無險的成功。

「當你的保鑣真累狐，這趟除了嗑掉不少藍莓之外，從頭到尾都是生死關頭。」尼克一吐怨氣，這讓本狼以些許威脅回敬：「你可以離開啊！本狼不會反對，只是這樣本狼很有可能會對蠻牛和令堂嗥你怠忽職守，屆時就算計劃成功，恐怕你又得重操舊業。」

「真不知是誰被某隻英俊瀟灑又才高八斗的狐狸拯救，才能全身完好無缺的在此要脅。差一點變起司獸的呆瓜。」

「全身最多彈孔的世界紀錄保持者是誰？當然是胡尼克！什麼？他全身半個彈孔也沒有！那是當然，因為他同時也是另一項紀錄保持獸────項目是被追殺逃逸速度！」兩獸恢復兩小時前在電梯裡的交鋒，直到咱們位於會合地點正上方為止：「賽倫蓋蒂公園噴水池，獅頭噴水口就是出口！」「找到了，真厲害。為了躲那些子彈，我們距離酒店已經超過10公里，還跨越了區界！」狐狸中途不停換爪持傘，現在他和本狼的雙臂都痠得要命。

「至少這比搭防彈警車要刺激的多！降落按粉紅色按鈕。」本狼嗥完用微微顫抖的大姆指肉球啟動降落程序，頓時電風扇停止運轉並在一秒內收回，隨後中空傘管彈出上面繪有古樸機器獸漫畫的降落傘；這是牛興欽的漫畫代表作之一，另一代表作則是《大嬸婆和阿三哥》系列。

「今晚我可真的得說『安摯謝』了，眼鏡仔！否則我早就壯烈殉職，你也死無全屍，變成兩面在忠烈祠充當政府宣傳門面的牌位而已。」尼克雖然後發卻先至，他穩穩降落在草地上；本狼原先落地點只離他2到3公尺，奈何距離地面還有10公尺時側風變強，導致本狼最後落在水池裡，「噗通」濺起一大片水花！


「哈啾──！這水真冷！」

「你活該！哈哈哈──────！」

「別太得意，『遇水則發』！」本狼像打高爾夫球一樣揮動雙臂，濺得警官一身濕。沒想到尼克對此居然連一絲不高興都沒有，八成他又想到什麼往事吧。

「喂！又在想三年前在雨林區和茱蒂一起被賣岔追的甜蜜時光？」

「想當年我第一次嗆蠻牛，真是狐生一大樂事！嘻嘻────！」狐狸露齒笑了笑，繼續抒懷：「誰知道呢？兒時同樣是遭遇霸凌，我墮落了二十年，她卻是越挫越勇。那時候她有可能會將徽章交出去的，畢竟形勢比獸強啊！向來自私自利的我當然可以袖爪旁觀，然而腦中在地下室的悲慘記憶此時卻突然現形；當下我發現：如果我這次再錯過，不就讓茱蒂成為當年的我？所以我站出來了，也才有之後的一路種種。」

「對，沒錯！包括你在女魔頭辦公室看監視器說狼是阿呆。」本狼爬出水池，不忘再度調侃。

「狼真的是阿呆！否則你怎麼會被我從國中一路耍到現在？」尼克咧嘴做了個鬼臉，本狼會心一笑。正巧，獅頭噴水口傳來兩獸的歡呼，沒多久兩朵水花炸開，這下四獸全濕了。

「老子說這獅子頭怎麼特別面熟？」飛仔脫下那身大象裝後，回首一望噴水口。

本狼端詳一二後隨即公佈正解：「就是前市長獅明德啊！」

「這是他的自肥作秀『政績』之一？」阿原歪頭拍拍耳朵。

「倒也不是。十年前有個爛總統A了很多錢，本狼還去參加他所發起的抗議活動，當年他還是聲譽卓著的政治家，怎奈造化弄獸。至於為什麼會弄成他的樣子？本狼想應該純粹因為藝術家是他的支持者吧。」

「別再嗥那些廢話，浪費100獸幣的支持者！這裡距離麵包車超過15公里，我們要怎麼回去？」大耳狐放聲咆哮，劃破大型公園的靜謐。「兒子別擔心，爸爸打給他！」尼克又掏出爪機，幸好他所用的機型防水功能特別強；他撥通之後傳來一個令獸耳熟的聲音：「尼──────克──────！」就是那位仁兄！


雖然尼克一講就是半小時，那輛拉風的焰紅跑車卻在通話結束後三分鐘內趕到！四獸出了公園羅列在車門前，駕駛座車窗搖下，有「監理所笑話測量儀」之稱的樹懶──快俠露出一貫慵懶神情問道：「四位，要──搭────便車──────嗎──────？」「OF──COURSE────，PLEASE────────！」四獸一致回答讓跑車駕駛在十秒後傳來哈哈哈笑聲，當晚本狼一夥就乘坐這輛超跑回窩休息。


隔天下午，在烏魯魯的電腦房裡，主獸坐在電腦前，身後圍著ZPD全體警員、本狼、阿原和《拍週刊》老闆肥佬黎。脫離魔爪之後，他在警局內對蠻牛供稱他經過多年全盤調查，百分之百瞭解E.T.的一切；當那張雙眼鏡獸畢業合影的桌布浮現時，真相即將呼之欲出！
（待續）

----------


## 斯冰菊

「這兩個星期真是九死一生，為了揭弊差點殉職；沒想到幾千年過去，要實踐言論自由威脅依舊。」戴著藍框眼鏡的袋鼠在螢幕前檢視資料，他在不到二十四小時之前還被囚禁於衣櫥之內且意識模糊。

「阿祿，本狼也沒想到當年帝國的權癮症候群居然能熬過『劫難』，如今還在京喜獸國的某些獸心中發酵。」聽到本狼有感而發，袋鼠將雙掌移離鍵盤、滑鼠，轉過身來推了推眼鏡，一臉嚴肅的回覆：「阿菊，權力慾望每獸都有；這和恐懼一樣，都是無法控制、與生俱來的本能。只是獸國肇建之後制定《憲法》，讓每獸在合理且不違反法律的範圍之內能為所欲為。民主並非最完美的制度，卻是最能讓大多數獸獲得盡可能均等利益的制度；我無法忍受再回到當年那個只有少數獸能肆無忌憚的末世，媒體的重要使命就是將這些弊端暴露於陽光下，讓這套制度能有持續改善的機會。」袋鼠語畢，轉過身去繼續彙整資料；本狼靜靜思忖昨晚摯友在榮總病床上侃侃而談的那些刑求方式，幸好他除了本能跳躍之外，平時有在健身，才能捱過那些煉獄般的日子。對了，本狼愛慕的那位大象教練，就是因為某次本狼到那間健身房找阿祿，才能認識他。

「喂！祿仔，還要找多久？」正當大夥還在等待之時，肥佬黎咬了口蘋果後抱怨著，他創辦《拍週刊》二十年就是在等如此足以天翻地覆的爆料。

「肥佬，有耐心點。再一兩分鐘就好。」

「對，有耐心點。對食物以及新聞貪得無厭，一向是豬公們的優點；再等個一時半刻，袋鼠就會用源源不絕的料餵飽你！」此時狐狸警官又發揮他高獸一等的嘲諷，這讓媒體大亨的那身豬皮顏色由粉紅瞬間轉成深紅：「你個……」

就在烏魯魯內即將要被一連串粵語咒罵轟炸前夕，阿祿及時拯救了全體獸的聽覺系統：「好啦！各位請看投影！」本狼按下投影機開關，頓時E.T.的官方沙龍照在簾幕上映入眾獸眼簾。

「相信各位要找E.T.的資料，上維基百科都能找著，就像這張照片一樣。不過，這傢伙另有祕辛。請容我為大家解密。」袋鼠邊說邊從旋轉椅上起身，拿起遙控器朝投影機按去；下一張投影片是一幀四十年前的照片，還在讀大學的E.T.背靠岩石，露出最自然的笑容。

「所以，他穿泳褲到海邊的畢業旅行照片，這有什麼好說的？」蠻牛戴起耳機準備聆聽偶像的最新單曲，就算是有多年辦案經驗的他，也找不出這張可以當旅行社網站迎賓畫面的陳年舊照有何端倪。

「各位看他的右邊就知道。你們都曉得她──是──誰──。」袋鼠啟動搖控器附加的雷射筆功能，對準E.T.右邊的那隻母偶蹄類動物；當眾獸將視線對焦到她身上時，本狼剎時驚呼：「這──這────這不是那個女魔頭嗎！」

「不會吧！當年拿藍莓射我的政客，居然是這傢伙的情獸！」這條爆炸性訊息讓尼克原先半睜的雙眸全開，他又想起當年在博物館鏤空地底展間的「演出」。


「沒錯，楊咩咩；近年來企圖摧毀民主自由體制最接近得逞的渣滓。寶島大學時期的他們是一對獸獸稱羨的情侶，很典型的學長學妹戀獸。瞧瞧當年在南灣度假的他們，誰能料想到兩位法律系的『高材生』，會變成威脅京喜獸國多元胸襟之元凶？」

「真沒想到。對了，話說這張照片你從哪裡擷取？」黃狼推了推眼鏡，每逢在沙漠區他都會將袖子捲起，雙臂上幾年前在盛頓橋頭摔車的疤痕依舊清晰可見。

「你們表兄弟就愛問東問西。我入侵寶島大學的資料庫拿的，怎樣？」

「喔！阿祿，沒想到你還有這一面。」本狼雙爪插腰，饒富興致凝視「大銀幕」，老友的祕密不經意的嶄露，狼生路上的驚喜真是擋也擋不住。

「客套話就不用嗥了。回到正題，當年楊咩咩還是新鮮獸的時候，某日原先在傅鐘下寫日記的她，猛然想起剛才從圖書館出來忘了拿隨身聽；於是她趕回館內去找，她在一排排書架間尋尋覓覓，找到第152排時，E.T.正在那裡研讀馬克斯‧韋伯的《政治作為一種志業》。她那時候已經找到慌了，於是上前打斷沉溺在書香中的他；當年E.T.大三，那天他愛國獎券中了普獎，心情不錯，就答應學妹幫忙找。他先嗅了嗅楊咩咩身上的味道，再猛吸幾口氣偵測來源；不一會兒他就發現隨身聽在另一頭第713排的第三行，同時還指引學妹過去。楊咩咩接過隨身聽後對學長道謝，隨後踏著小碎步離開圖書館；E.T.凝視著她離去的背影，突然被那一小條絨毛尾以及頭上那團羊毛所吸引，決定要結束兩年單身期。他開始寫情書、送鮮花、買禮物，甚至為了宣示愛她的決心，整整三個月都不吃蟲子、只吃蔬果；經過長達半年鍥而不捨的追求，最終，學妹同意讓學長參與她的羊生。他們交往後濃情密意，E.T.去畢業旅行時，楊咩咩為了戀獸還特地請假就為了享有甜蜜時光。兩年過去，獵食動物研一、獵物獸大三之時，E.T.總算鼓起勇氣將女朋友帶回窩中見他那對保守又勢利的雙親。果然，E.T.雙親無法忍受兒子居然和獵物獸談戀愛，尤其他那強悍的母親更是火冒三丈；楊咩咩差點被幻想的準婆婆吃了，這也種下她對獵食動物徹頭徹尾的厭惡。」袋鼠說到這裡，茱蒂忍不住點點頭：「難怪她一見獵食動物就想除之而後快。」

「再來呢？」洪金豹伸出舌頭將吻部周遭的糖霜舔乾淨，他平時除了志羚姐姐的影片之外，最愛看的就是這種類戲劇的節目。

袋鼠切換到下一張投影片，那是E.T.和下任女朋友，也是他前妻的婚紗照；這時候E.T.已經是小有名氣的市議員，他無奈之下聽從雙親之命娶了同族的大家閨秀邱藝瑩，兩獸縱使恩愛過，E.T.卻總是在夜深獸靜時回想當年的她。

「E.T.深知母親的暴力舉動重重傷了女友的心，主動提分爪；楊咩咩未做二想立即接受，從此再也不和他獸發展感情，直到她和前男友重逢為止。E.T.後來的感情你們都知道了，在他當市長時因為受不了太太的潑辣，決定離婚。楊咩咩則在碩士畢業後從祕書做起，當時獅明德剛出獄，正需要祕書；母羊認定跟了獅子就有出頭的機會，於是獅羊的糾葛就此展開。」

「獅明德後來當過立委、黨主席，最後眾所周知成為方城市市長；楊咩咩一直是他的後盾，這些本狼和各位都知道。不過，阿祿，本狼想問這女魔頭和E.T.究竟轉正為邪的契機為何？」本狼順著接話，阿祿眨眨眼再換下一張：「就是這本書！」

「《金獅復國路》？原來此等企圖消滅京喜獸國的傳說書籍居然真的存在！」本狼剎那間訝異到跌坐在地，甚至於還無力到得靠何大馬還有麥大角扶起。

「京喜獸國每獸都知道當年推翻金獅帝國、創立全球首個民主共和國的過程。這本書是金獅皇室的末代皇帝獅紫透所著，當年  國父讓皇族選擇是否留下，他選擇到外國去；在南半球度過餘生的他，祕密寫了這本書，記載自身族裔的『輝煌』歷史以及『復國』計劃。全書通篇充滿暴力、種族歧視、權謀爪段還有各種不堪入目的酷刑說明圖片。這本書在國外專制國家特別暢銷，民主國家很少進口；我想這本書是E.T.的雙親去國外時買的，後來E.T.在某次約會時和楊咩咩分享，才導致兩獸都被裡面的邪念所汙染。」

「沒想到冰菊舅舅所說的妖書真的存在！」阿原坐在警察舅舅的肩上凝視那本燙金字體、血紅書皮的要命出版品，他曾經作過當帝國娃娃兵的噩夢，也許某些事本狼還是晚幾年嗥比較保險。

「所以嗥楊咩咩會極端仇視獵食動物，E.T.會清一色選獵食動物當隨扈，都和這本書有關囉？」小狼進行基礎推理，獲得袋鼠的熱烈讚許：「阿原，沒錯！你比你表舅還聰明，青出於藍勝於藍哪！再加上我剛才所說的準婆婆攻擊事件，更讓楊咩咩的陰暗面大肆擴張。至於我有沒有找到他們之間再度來往的證據？請看下一張！」

袋鼠不知道第幾次切換投影片，這次卻引起肥佬黎的驚嘆：「葛祿你個好伶仔！就是這張陳泓銘的得意之作啦！」

「《拍週刊》第300期的特別報導，時任立委的E.T.去雅香火鍋店密會舊情獸！當時新聞熱潮一過大家就忘了，我卻一直謹記在心。母羊拿筷子插魚餃餵E.T.吃，這夠明顯吧！我聽阿銘說當時楊咩咩一直抱怨獅明德的專橫，什麼雜務都要她處理，光環和名聲卻不願分享給她。E.T.則是承諾在當上總統後一定會迎娶前女友進門，他那時候失恃不到半年，所以才敢這麼說。」

「這樣嗥起來兩獸的從政經歷有雷同之處，楊咩咩找獅主席，E.T.則是鹿總統主動來找。本狼現在覺得這真是總統唯一做過最爛的決定。」黑白狼嗥完後啜了口烏龍茶，距離跨年晚會只剩一個月多一點點，絕對不能讓E.T.的詭計得逞！

「根據斯冰菊的嗥法，總統會被E.T.用TI病毒暗殺。他絕對不可能採用在食物或飲料『加料』的蹩腳老套技倆，你有想到他會怎麼用嗎？」蠻牛舉蹄發問，經過目前這半個小時的說明，他深深覺得要是這傢伙不加入警界真是天縱英才！

「局長，你知道跨年晚會在倒數之前要做什麼？」袋鼠雙掌擺在後頭反問，局長的回答簡單明瞭：「要唱《快樂天堂》，這次還是志羚姐姐擔任演唱嘉賓呢！再來就是……對了！要按下棒棒糖！」

「正確答案！」阿祿聲調提高的同時換上去年跨年夜棒棒糖的照片。棒棒糖是跨年水晶球啟動鈕的暱稱，一旦啟動水晶球，他就會從全長43公尺的球柱上緩緩降下；新年伊始之際，水晶球的亮麗燈光會瞬間熄滅，前面的新年份數字會同時點亮。

「自從方城市首次跨年以來，每屆晚會棒棒糖都是特製的；因為每年的來賓不一樣，上面會刻出不同的凹槽以適應肉球、掌、蹄等各式各樣的獸前肢。像這次有總統、志羚姐姐還有────阿菊，你私心自肥想成為啟動跨年裝置的一份子喔！」袋鼠說到這裡斜睨本狼，本狼展開雙臂擺成「W」，露出燦爛的笑容：「既然難得有讓本狼主持盛會的機運，本狼當然要好好把握啦！」

「首開先河主持獸也一起啟動水晶球，真服了你。總而言之，這屆跨年晚會的棒棒糖會有鹿蹄、羚蹄和肉球的凹痕；我想E.T.絕對會將病毒倒在凹槽裡面，只要總統一接觸就會感染，這樣他在新年來臨之後兩三分鐘就能得償所願。」阿祿蹙著眉頭憂心忡忡，目前他還沒想到解決之道。

「要是E.T.真的做掉總統，楊咩咩就會先被特赦再成為第一夫獸！兩獸利用病毒引起的大規模恐慌進行更進一步的控制，要求立法院修憲將總統任期改為連任次數不限還有無限擴權！五院體制和好不容易維持的信任完全崩毀，京喜獸國將會成為比金獅帝國還要糟糕的地獄！」本狼繞過獸群走到銀幕前，嗥出最糟糕的可能性；眾獸個個埋頭苦思，要對付如此龐大複雜又心思縝密的暗殺計謀，實在是難上加難的苦差事。接下來半個小時室內寂靜無聲，就連洪金豹都停止吃甜甜圈（好吧！是他身上的存貨嗑光了。）開始冥思；見群獸還在煎熬著，本狼也好不到哪裡去，該怎麼辦才好？

「冰菊舅舅，既然E.T.想做掉總統，何不來個欲擒故縱？」就在此時，一道稚嫩的聲音卻有如天籟般劃破寂靜，也讓本狼剎時奔到亦叡面前抬頭問他：「阿原，你知道該怎麼做？」

「當然！狼族遠古狩獵的時候，有一招就是讓獵物獸先跑並判斷路徑，緊接著狼群就祕密前往獵物獸接下來會經過的點埋伏，然後一舉成擒！E.T.就是這次的獵物！」古銅小狼一副胸有成竹，本狼伸出爪掌來個肉球對肉球慶祝：「姑丈在天之靈一定很欣慰有你這個聰穎外孫！所以詳細的計劃是？」

「不能讓E.T.在舞臺下冷眼旁觀，要讓他上臺當場原形畢露！而讓他現出真面目的最佳方式就是──取消邀請→E.T.抗議製造輿論→忍辱負重重新邀請→在臺上當眾揭穿。就這四個步驟，細節我們視情況再隨機應變。冰菊舅舅，E.T.目前的邀請狀況如何？」

「有邀請，不過就是讓他在臺下和民眾一起獸擠獸欣賞表演。」本狼在腦海中從幾千位來賓的邀請情形中找出E.T.，畢竟本狼是總統請來的，本狼當初認為這傢伙只是個看不順眼的政客；若非他目前的職位舉足輕重，本狼連邀請函都不想發。

「首先是取消邀請，阿原，你說說有什麼不確定因素？」阿祿走到小狼面前仰望，神幼獸撓撓吻部想了想：「嗯────。有！最大的不確定因素，就是冰菊舅舅。」

「除了玩不過我之外，他有什麼問題？」尼克惡意輕拉本狼尾巴一下，本狼立刻扭頭惡狠狠瞪他；阿原見狀，立刻伸出右爪食指對準表舅：「就像那樣，他有時候無法忍耐。要對佔據國內數一數二重要職位的E.T.公開取消邀請，對誰都是特別大的壓力；尤其我聽冰菊舅舅嗥這傢伙支持者特別多，我擔心他會撐不住。」

「怕什麼！本狼連法官和爛總統都嗆過，要對付一個備胎更是輕而易舉！」本狼轉頭回來誇口，阿原卻露出極其嚴肅的眼神：「冰菊舅舅，這是你嗥的喔！要是你撐不住辭職，導致國家淪亡、我得去做幼獸兵的時候；屆時可別讓我找到你，因為我會親自咬斷你的咽喉！」

「阿菊，你什麼時候教他撂狠話的？」正當本狼因為表外甥的警告心頭一怔之時，袋鼠突然插嘴問道；正當本狼想開口回答摯友時，當事狼反倒搶先一步回覆：「我看歷史頻道學的，革命軍獵食動物烈士們的用語素質可能參差不齊，力道卻同樣雷霆萬鈞！」

當天餘下時間就是商討計劃的細節，既然是計劃就得取個響噹噹的名號；本狼想了「水晶球除菌行動」、阿祿提出「新年消毒計劃」，兩隻成獸提出的名稱被全體獸壓倒性否決，最終雀屏中選的是阿原的「臘梅經寒花更潔行動」，簡稱「梅潔行動」。群獸商議完畢，共享下午茶，各自回窩準備，此是後嗥。隔天乃是11月最後一天，本狼除了確認彩排日期之外，就是再三斟酌要用什麼詞彙取消E.T.的邀請；既然接下總統邀約全權籌辦晚會，又有親朋好友殷殷期盼，本狼絕對要撐過去！


12月1日，時代廣場上，本狼挺直腰桿、尾巴自然下垂坐在一張長桌前，映入眼簾的是好幾排坐在摺疊椅上的記者們；他們有的在滑爪機、有的在檢查麥克風、更有的測試新買的數位相機功能是否如常運作。本狼望向廣場對面的大鐘，鐘面顯示正午十二點整；本狼輕咳幾聲，在場原先有些嘈雜的背景音效瞬間消逝。

「各位媒體朋友，午安；今天的記者會很快就會結束，不打擾各位稍後用膳。本狼基於某位嘉賓不檢點之緣故，決定取消邀請該獸蒞臨會場之資格。該獸──就是E.T.，茲因其四年前涉及科技部弊案之故，本狼在此正式宣佈取消其蒞臨會場之資格；倘若E.T.執意前往，ZPD警員可因擾亂現場秩序之罪名逮捕之！感謝各位前來，記者會到此結束。」本狼發嗥時間僅僅兩分半鐘，一如預期引起現場媒體譁然；記者蜂擁而至將本狼團團包圍，本狼僅表示相關說明全由獺昇川詳述後隨即離開。水獺助理被纏了兩個多小時才得以脫身，晚上本狼立刻請他吃頓海鮮賠不是。隔天早上十點，本狼正在客廳和獺昇川還有藝術總監商討設計；三獸研討非常起勁，怎知會橫生枝節……

「本狼想將雙十國慶的氣球迎賓在跨年如法炮製，不知兩位意下如何？」

「我認為不行，已經有七彩碎紙了；如果是室內改成這樣當然可以，問題是方城市的跨年晚會從來沒有在室內舉辦過！」本狼提出的IDEA被水獺堅決反對，穿山甲總監應蔚民卻覺得耳目一新：「北美驢象國的慶祝都是氣球加上七彩碎紙，可以先灑碎紙再弄氣球。除此之外……」正當小應打算繼續說明時，突然一聲「磅！」轟擊三獸鼓膜，沒幾秒的功夫就有頭巨獸闖將進來，居然是蠻牛局長！

「局長，你這樣是私闖民宅，本狼可以告你的！」

「給我安靜，眼鏡狼！你、獺昇川還有那個穿山甲，跟我到局裡一趟！現在！」水牛又急又怒，他的祖先可是獵食動物的可敬對爪，一雙牛角還有衝撞力道不知讓多少獵食動物吃癟甚至命喪草原；就算獵食動物連同本狼有三隻，基於可能真有要事以及如今已是文明社會，本狼和兩位藝術工作者只能晃晃尾巴跟著走。這次去ZPD也是在會議室，投影螢幕降下，BEASTUBE首頁登時出現；全體警員、本狼、獺昇川以及小應正襟危坐，心想究竟又出了什麼鳥事？

「這是三個小時前貼出來的，各位自己看。」蠻牛說完點擊播放鍵，影片背景是一間豪華套房，本狼想八成是棕櫚酒店的100520號房；一隻身著藏青西裝的狐狸坐在沙發上平放雙臂，對著螢幕輕鬆威脅：「跨年晚會，一場群獸同聚、歡慶新年的盛會！可惜，快樂天堂當晚就會變成獸間煉獄！我無法忍受那匹黑白狼居然對某獸如此不敬，公然蔑視權威；所以當元旦來臨的那一刻，我就讓炸彈在舞臺上引爆！你們要是想活命，最好叫總統把斯冰菊換掉，改派適當獸選統籌晚會！否則，時代廣場將在四個星期後浴血千丈！JUST THINK ABOUT IT！」影片播完，在場獸個個面色凝重，沒想到E.T.居然還有留一爪，用恐怖攻擊影片企圖逼本狼捲舖蓋走路！

「局長，本狼認得那隻狐狸是誰！他叫王豔軍，是E.T.的隨扈之一，當晚蒼煌長老被槍擊就是他或他的其中一個同夥幹的！咱們必須趕快……」

「夠了！」蠻牛一聲怒吼，讓本狼聲帶瞬間停止震動；在場的警察無一被嚇到，畢竟局長的脾氣本來就是如此。

「哎────！你有這麼多的資訊又有何用？我們蹄握的證據遠遠不夠！沒有充分的把握，我們最多只能傳喚他；要是被他溜了，ZPD的公信力將會被民眾嚴重質疑！眼鏡狼，這些你都瞭解吧？夜嗥怪事件當年差點冤枉了獅明德還有所有獵食動物，這次難道你忍心讓所有來跨年的民眾通通死在明年年頭？」蠻牛嘆了口氣，他原先橫眉豎目的面容也變得有些憔悴。

「本狼瞭解。要抓住在中央和民間都有強大影響力的幕後黑爪，著實難如登天；本狼想也只能『莊敬自強，處變不驚』，接下來的攻擊想必會很猛烈，本狼會盡全力撐住。」黑白狼當場做出承諾，博得全體警員、小應以及獺昇川一片熱烈爪、蹄、掌聲；本狼起先以為阿原所嗥的忍功不夠是錯誤的，怎料，之後的攻擊程度著實讓本狼差點招架不住……


一開始的攻擊還算不嚴重，3號本狼發現個狼的尾書粉絲團獸數從4000萬迅速減少四分之一，4號則是個狼去便利商店購買電池被拒絕；不過，接下來反感程度將會急遽升高！5號當天本狼要搭計程車慘遭拒載，還被猞猁司機啐了一口痰；6號本狼在一百嵐點飲料時，被一個政治狂熱的店員朝胸口潑了一整杯沸騰鐵觀音；7號本狼在撒哈拉廣場外帶披薩出來後，撞見對面居然有一群上班族在1樓店面焚燒本狼的著作；8號本狼一大清早到門前信箱收信，赫然發現有一封恐嚇信函！本狼拆開後發現內容除了一大堆髒話之外，還威脅要殺害本狼所認識的所有獸！至此恐嚇光碟影片上傳滿一個星期，本狼已是瀕臨崩潰；9號當天本狼決定在窩裡避避風頭，沒想到就連電視節目也一樣不肯放過本狼！

本狼打開電視，畫面顯示中天新聞，熊貓國立場濃厚的一家媒體；本狼平時不看這台，除非是颱風來襲才收看。當家浣熊氣象主播戴隸綱正在播報明日氣象：「因為受到西伯利亞高壓籠罩的影響，明天各地都是晴空萬里；撒哈拉廣場溫度會飆升到50度，請該區的民眾盡量別外出。這溫度可以將那匹近視度數300左右的眼鏡狼烤成狼乾，我再次呼籲除了那個混蛋之外，千萬不要出去被太陽曬！」報個氣象也可以扯到本狼，黑白狼微皺眉頭，趕緊轉台；一轉是FOX體育台，縱使本狼平時不收看體育競賽，然而為了紓壓，就稍微瞄個幾眼。

電視畫面是一隻穿著運動背心還有熱褲的藍毛虎（不是嗥不染不燙不變形，現在的年輕獸真是的！），他站在攝影棚大螢幕旁播報賽況：「昨天凍原鎮近騎巨獸棒球隊在主場以3比1擊敗撒哈拉廣場胡狼隊。巨獸隊知名球星艾克魯擊出他生涯中第869支全壘打，正式打破狂貞治當年的世界紀錄！不過，昨天當他擊出全壘打之後，發生了嚴重脫序行為，我們來看看。」

緊接著大螢幕出現競賽畫面，兩三秒後切換到全螢幕；只見穿著全套淺灰、袖口有紅條紋的棕毛黃牛興奮大叫，看臺上的球迷歡聲雷動！突然，只見艾克魯居然逕自脫去球衣，並彎腰將臀部對準鏡頭；這樣還不夠，他還附加兩根中指並高聲咆哮：「這是獻給你的，侮辱E.T.的運動白痴！」幸好後庭部位有被加上棒球擋住，要不然要是有獸從窗外轉頭撞見，還以為本狼是在欣賞鎖碼台！

「這年頭真是什麼怪事都會發生，本狼再換！」伸爪按鈕，本狼轉到尾萊綜合台，剛好本狼最愛看的靈異節目《來自腥心的噬》重播；本狼的陰霾暫時一掃而空，準備聆聽昨晚究竟有什麼精彩片段。

「所以這句詛咒是這一星期才出現的？」庹宗康一臉認真的詢問，劉駿耀用很危言聳聽的語氣回答刺蝟主持獸：「這句詛咒的知名度恐怕已經超越古埃及『圖坦卡門之詛咒』，也是近年來最普遍的全國謾罵潮。『烏黑雪白，獠牙利爪；妄為作者，眾獸可殺！』這句詛咒的作用力不只是斯冰菊本身，連窩裡收藏他的著作的也有可能遭殃！除此之外……」聽到這裡本狼果斷關電視，誰想經歷個獸在每個頻道都被批鬥的倒楣事！

關掉電視後，本狼想乾脆上網好了；於是按照往例開機連線後，這天本狼決定先上《拍週刊》網站瞧瞧有沒有新鮮事，沒想到還真被本狼找著！「獸鋼國產國造新輪船下水典禮，康葛祿現場直播！遠眺一望無際的汪洋大海，應該能讓鬱悶心情舒緩不少。」本狼點開直播畫面，只見那抹熟悉身影立於中央大草原旗津港碼頭，背景乃是一艘有十隻長頸鹿那麼高的客貨兩用輪；船艏對準陸地，即將首次出航！

「各位網友，我是康葛祿，在中央大草原旗津港為各位現場直播新船下水典禮。本艘渡輪船名為『連江之星』，是為五年來首艘新建之寶馬輪；下水儀式將於半小時後正式開始，獸鋼邀請行政院長羌宜樺伉儷蒞臨剪綵擲瓶。院長夫獸李淑珍教授，將於儀式結束後進行由我訪問之專訪。今天港邊海風有點大，幾朵白雲在空中飄移……」阿祿的報導中有一個本狼耳熟能詳的名字：李教授──本狼通常暱稱為淑珍老師，乃是本狼就讀方城市大學歷史系的系上教授之一；她擅長歐洲、北美的近現代史，本狼在學期間也深受她的栽培。大二起本狼不定期與淑珍老師以電子郵件魚雁往返，分享文學、世界局勢以及近況。

半小時後，儀式準時開始：首先由師丈進行大約五分鐘的演講，隨後他率領與會來賓祭祀海神──母海獺盧特拉，祈求本船未來航行安全無虞；接踵而至的剪綵同樣由師丈負責，除了公佈「連江之星」船名之外，也揭露本船的船牌號碼為JY-110。再來就是重頭戲了，淑珍老師從獸鋼董事長鄒若齊爪中接過小巧卻鋒利無比的斧頭；她揮斧朝朱紅繩索砍去，粗繩在斧鋒施力下一斧兩斷，香檳受到重力加速度牽引朝船艏正中央砸去。瓶身一碰觸堅硬船殼立即粉碎，象徵幸福的香檳遍灑船艏，引發全場一片歡呼；淑珍老師綻出的微笑被千百家媒體的鏡頭所捕捉，準備即時刊登在各大媒體網站上。

儀式結束後，師丈一如往常被大批媒體包圍訪問；他被視為競選下任總統的熱門獸選之一，日理萬機的他面容些許疲憊，也許是最近政務繁多之故吧！另一方面，在幾十條彩帶的妝點下，「連江之星」緩緩駛出碼頭。在此壯闊畫面的襯托下，袋鼠對院長夫獸的專訪於焉肇始。阿祿的訪問一向專業，然而，真正讓本狼出乎意料的是最後兩個問題。

「李教授，睽違五年第一艘新寶馬輪終於下水；新船為本島馬祖之間的往來更添便捷，請問您對我國未來的海洋政策有何期許？」

「京喜獸國自從上次冰河期結束以來，一直是個海洋國家；這幾百年來科技的突飛猛進，真正實現古獸『天涯若比鄰』的想像。如你所知，鹿總統上任以來致力推動我國與周邊海洋國家的文化交流，尤其是太平海豚國；去年我和外子聯袂乘潛水艇造訪，馬里亞納海溝以及首都瑪鱗的高科技，讓我想起傳說中『亞特蘭提斯』的往昔輝煌。至於兩國間的免簽洽談，也即將水到渠成；待簽約生效後，屆時第一批海生哺乳類旅客可於旗津港上岸遊歷，體驗我國的風土民情。」母山羌神色平靜，她穿著鵝黃外套以及烏黑套裝，圍住頸項的翠綠色絲巾與碧海藍天形成顯著對比。

「最後一個問題，我得知斯冰菊是您的高徒之一；他在上星期記者會上公開取消E.T.的受邀資格，引起軒然大波。您對於他身為跨年晚會主持兼籌辦獸，卻冒險得罪權貴的舉動有何評價？」袋鼠的提問讓淑珍老師陷入長考，也讓螢幕前的本狼心情激起陣陣漣漪；經過大約二十秒的靜默，教授才抒發個羌觀感：「我覺得冰菊和E.T.支持者雙方都做得太過火，冰菊他所嗥的詞彙不夠婉轉，E.T.支持者們的『抗議』已經超越個獸表達言論自由的範疇；京喜獸國一向是個兼容並蓄的社會，獸與獸之間的相互尊重卻偶爾還是無法落實。冰菊他和小羌一樣是隻特別的獸，他們相較於普通獸有更多次嘗試以及犯錯的機會，卻不代表可以為所欲為；同理可證，E.T.的支持者們也應就事論事，而非一味焚燬他的著作和恐嚇威脅冰菊及與其有關連者的生命安全。冰菊熱愛這個國家，據我瞭解，他縱使對E.T.以及其所屬的政黨不滿，卻從來沒有逾越身為公民監督的界線；他會如此大陣仗取消資格，也許是E.T.真的做了什麼危害國安的惡事也說不定。總而言之，外子和我對跨年晚會抱持高度期待，希冀最後能圓滿解決。」

「我也正有此期待，李教授，感謝您撥冗接受專訪。」袋鼠伸出掌接觸山羌的蹄，轉播到此告一段落；本狼在螢幕前久久不能個狼，一方面是阿祿主動問了這個問題的窩心，另一方面當然是淑珍老師中立卻又不失關懷的回答。和當年創建京喜獸國的先烈們就義前所遭遇之身心煎熬相較，這些對本狼的區區攻擊微不足道；黑白狼決定隔天照常參加每年必去的盛會，卻沒想到卻遭遇更加狂亂的浩劫……


10日一早，本狼換上全套駝中卡其色制服出門，頭戴大盤帽的本狼相當期待；自從高一以來，本狼從未錯過母校的校慶。原先本狼還想是否要易容避免被認出，後來本狼還是決定坦然面對；到校後起初真能讓本狼掃除陰霾，唱國歌和校歌、欣賞橄欖球校隊黑衫軍的示範賽、各社團的動靜態展覽，一如往年讓本狼如癡如醉。怎知，校慶的歡欣在園遊會時急轉直下……

當時本狼在明道樓的學生會攤位決定要買哪些紀念品，本狼選了幾顆新穎徽章以及最新一期的《駝中青年》；怎知，在顧攤位的某個黃鼠狼學弟居然認出本狼：「等一下，學長，你不就是那個侮辱備位元首的自大作家？」

「學弟，你認錯獸了；本狼並非……」黑白狼慌忙撇清，卻反而因此露餡：「喔！沒錯，就是你！京喜獸國會使用『本狼』當自稱的狼就只有斯冰菊！各位支持E.T.的學長學弟們，快過來！叛徒抓到啦！」黃鼠狼登高一呼，瞬間一百多隻種族各異的卡其服獸將攤前柏油路面擠得水洩不通。

「這隻羞辱我們心目中偉大偶像的駝中惡獸，我們絕對不能饒恕他！他的出席嘲弄了我們、蔑視了駝中、更讓京喜獸國蒙羞！我們要給這個混帳最刻骨銘心的教訓，為下任總統E.T.報仇！」學弟的煽動效果顯著，一百多顆獸頭的表情清一色怒容；本狼發覺苗頭不對，趕緊跳上攤位長桌往明道樓一樓走廊逃跑！

「抓住那匹惡狼！」此時黃鼠狼乾脆不顧店，直接率領駝客暴民團狂追；一出明道樓，本狼轉了個九十度彎在正誼、莊敬、致知三棟相連樓房的前面通道狂奔，這裡正是學弟們擺放的一長排攤位。他們一見本狼就傻了，而身後的那些暴民有的停下來付錢買東西就朝本狼砸過來！調味汽水、炒麵、關東煮（連湯）、炸冰淇淋、水球、棒球……，從一開始的食物和球類，到後來甚至連美工刀、玻璃杯、飛鏢這些危險物品都用上了。本狼一路奔馳到夢紅樓前準備又要轉彎，怎知此時那隻黃鼠狼抓住本狼尾尖，他用力拉扯讓本狼舉步維艱。

「喂！過來幫我，千萬別讓他逃了！」黃鼠狼高喊著，卡其制服暴民紛紛如同拔河般排成一列，本狼逐漸從勉強前進到舉步維艱；從本狼尾根的劇烈疼痛感臆測，那拉力可能有幾千公噸吧！要是本狼用力過猛，發生斷尾慘劇，絕對是本狼狼生最悲慘的一刻！本狼站在原地掙扎，黃鼠狼持續拉著狼尾；正當本狼即將被制服暴民拖去圍毆之際，總算有救星前來……

「碰！」倏地一陣撞擊聲傳來，本狼尾巴的痛楚瞬間解除；本狼連忙回首一瞧，赫然發現一頭穿著全套軍裝的母犀牛將黃鼠狼壓制在地。

「鄒教官！」本狼對著她驚呼，緊接著她抬頭吶喊：「快跑！」本狼瞬間扭頭就走，趕緊從側門倉皇奔出校園；捷運上本狼滿面愁容，卡其制服被各種食品染成五顏六色、全身多處燙傷和挫傷、被壓力狠狠糾纏的意識，這是本狼狼生最倒楣的校慶！

回到窩裡，本狼脫下制服去洗毛；雖然毛皮上的汙漬隨著汙水流進排水孔，狼體以及心頭被言語和暴力霸凌的傷痕卻持續淌出血來。仇恨是比夜嗥怪還要可怕且威力無限的武器，倘若嗥這類毒品是讓本能壓過理智，仇恨就是運用理性的冷血以及感性的兇殘去妖魔化心中欲除之而後快的對象。本狼沖洗完畢，拿浴巾裹住腰部；望向鏡中無能為力的個狼，黑白狼欲哭無淚。擦乾身子穿上海灘褲，本狼回到臥房爬上床；本狼將全身埋進國旗棉被裡，辭職的念頭首次冒了出來。

「喔！眾革命先烈，這個國家就要完蛋了！本狼想阻止陰謀得逞，如今卻苦無良方妙策；明年元旦將不會有升旗，因為舉國將陷於更甚夜嗥怪事件之暴亂。值此危急存亡之秋，本狼應何去何從？」本狼陷入瘋狂般如舞臺劇演員高聲吶喊，泣訴個狼以及國家的悲慘境遇；正當本狼深陷無盡深淵之時，一位母獸神推開臥室房門登堂入室……


「冰菊，今天校慶玩得開心嗎？」極其溫柔的嗓音傳進本狼的聽神經，那是媽咪的聲音！

「呃──，一點也不。糟透了！本狼被一大群學長學弟攻擊，身上多處受傷；為了保住性命，就連駝中黑糖冰都來不及吃……」本狼在回答的同時依舊藏匿於棉被中，幾秒鐘後床頭傳來彈簧下壓的聲響，她在坐下來的同時伸出爪掌用肉球隔被輕撫兒子。

「他們是因為你取消那個政治獸物的邀請資格才攻擊你？」

「沒錯。」

「你為什麼要取消他的資格？」棕毛母狼輕聲問著，本狼將阿祿被綁架一直到今天的事情一五一十嗥了一遍；本狼嗥完後微微探出頭，她的表情有些訝異。

「你嗥得都是真的？」

「有影片為證，不過目前還不能公佈。哎────！就算有影片也沒用，本狼不想幹了。」黑白狼沒好氣癱軟在床上，卻被母親揪住了右耳耳尖：「你要辭職？棄那些民眾而去，還將總統的託付當成兒戲？」

「媽咪，本狼辭不辭結果都一樣，京喜獸國會變得比皇龍港還慘。」媽咪三十年前從還在茶獅國治下的皇龍港搭機來方城市，皇龍港當年在茶獅國的統治下欣欣向榮、獸民安居樂業、文化多元開放；怎知熊貓國入侵並佔領皇龍港，之後民眾屢次抗爭皆被殘酷鎮壓。

「皇龍港的獸民縱使屢次受挫，卻從未放棄追求當年在君主立憲體制下的幸福再現；逃避只會讓事態急遽惡化，你確定能承受辭職後萬民唾棄的惡果？」

「媽咪，本狼剛才嗥過了；就算本狼不辭，京喜獸國的總統大位一樣會落入E.T.爪中。」本狼繼續自暴自棄，反正局勢早已無可挽回，本狼就算去救也是白費心機。

「好吧！我說個故事給你聽，聽完後如果你還是想辭，我也不會攔你；你已經長大很久了，任何決定都應由你自己負責。」母狼摸了摸兒子的額頭，本狼閉上眼睛準備聆聽，記憶回溯到還是小狼的時候……

「茶獅國現任女皇的父親佐治六世，他雖然貴為皇室貴冑，卻有口吃的毛病。在他之前還有一個自幼深受雙親寵愛的哥哥名叫愛德華，所以照理來說他繼承皇位的機率很小；當六世的父親佐治五世登基之後，成為皇儲的愛德華光芒更是耀眼。佐治雖然鮮少代表皇室演講，然而只要一遇到這類場合，最終都以笑話收場。」

「佐治都沒有想過要解決這個問題嗎？」本狼將狼頭整顆露出棉被，好奇心驅使本狼恢復愛發問的本性。

「當然有！身為獅子卻只能發出斷斷續續的吼聲，這是個迫在眉睫的危機。佐治和太太伊利沙伯試了很多方法，每次都功敗垂成；直到有一位名為萊恩尼爾‧羅格的無尾熊來找佐治，佐治的口吃宿疾才逐漸改善。」

「羅格能改善佐治的口吃，難道他有用什麼招數？」本狼在發問的同時尾巴輕晃，也許這則故事另有玄機！

「他除了用一般的語言治療方式之外，還使用心理剖析；他發現佐治的口吃是由於兒時受褓姆冷落以及被親友重視程度不足所導致，於是他要這位約克公爵除了看開之外，同時也讓他盡情的發洩。為了能讓他改善速度加快，羅格甚至容許佐治使用髒話幫助發言順暢。」

「本狼記得佐治能繼承大統，好像是因為愛德華和一位驢象國的離婚母驢決定結婚的緣故。」本狼回想當年聆聽《嗥給幼獸的世界歷史故事》有聽過這段，只是當時內容嗥得很簡略。

「沒錯，愛德華君臨茶獅國不到一年，就禪位讓佐治登基；雖然是虛位元首，皇室在該國依然擁有不可忽視的影響力。佐治加冕登基後，僅僅三年歐洲就爆發大戰；幸好佐治在羅格的協助之下，順利發表演說鼓舞全體在茶獅帝國治下的國民，他餘生都因為這頭無尾熊的協助發表許多篇動獸心弦的演說。」黃框眼鏡母狼嗥完後，她微微轉頭凝視本狼黃眼白的烏黑眼眸：「佐治因為有羅格的協助，最終克服了口吃；冰菊，過去你同樣有許多獸的協助，得以突破一層層艱險關卡。你對有興趣的事物就會持續執著，這是星星獸的優點；你所需要的就是將這種優點發揮在解決難題之上，去開創個狼的未來。我沒辦法一輩子陪你，總有一天我得放爪；讓我欣慰的是，你這些年真的獨立很多，看來我安享狼生暮年不再是妄想。現在先睡一覺吧！晚安。我期待你的決定，錞仔。」媽咪鼓勵的最後叫了本狼孩提時的小名，她在起身前舔了本狼的吻部一下；本狼當下也回舔，當下一股暖流縈繞心頭，驅散了由壓力所幻化而成的心魔，也讓本狼的意識恢復安定狀態。當晚本狼以蜷縮的狀態入睡，如同當年還在子宮內被羊水包覆的「早年」；這夜本狼一覺到天亮，跨年晚會原先瀕臨浩劫的厄運即將化險為夷……


11號星期天，本狼重新打起精神；是時候讓總統明瞭政府體制內的毒瘤了，於是本狼打給鹿總統，他此時已經被本狼所引起的風波給搞得焦頭爛額。他劈頭臭罵本狼幾句後，本狼才將所知一切一一稟告；總統聽完後表示對於影片半信半疑，他詢問本狼能否給他看，本狼則回覆此事涉及行政不得干預司法調查，得徵求蠻牛局長同意才行，總統表示同意後掛斷電話。本狼立即撥打110，幾秒之內蠻牛的粗獷聲線從話筒傳來；本狼告知總統已對目前全案有所知情，並詢問是否能將影片播放給他看，蠻牛考慮再三後同意了。本狼又撥給總統報告好消息，他則要本狼、蠻牛和阿祿明天十三點半到寓所內商討進一步對策；隔天下午，四獸在寓所內研討如何應戰。會面開始咱們就先放影片，總統在看完後又驚又怒，他表示當年會找E.T.當搭檔，是看重他的老經驗；這點本狼老早就瞭解，不過，讓本狼震驚的是後續。

「四年前科技部爆發弊案，我懷疑E.T.牽涉其中；就算後來E.T.被宣告無罪，我對他的信任已產生裂痕。三年前我競選連任想換搭檔，文化部長瓊瑤是長鬃山羊，藝術文學的搭配堪稱『天作之合』；怎奈夜嗥怪事件爆發，破案後所有羊被妖魔化好一段時間，除此之外，為了重申獵物獸以及獵食動物和平共存的理念，我只能繼續和E.T.搭檔。沒想到他居然如此狠毒！」

「畫虎畫皮難畫骨，知獸知面不知心。總統，追悔無益，唯有盡快尋求補救措施方是上上之策！」本狼勸諫癱坐在雪橇造型椅上的馴鹿，他啜飲一口瑪黛茶後才坐起身來繼續聆聽三獸的對策提案。

「總統，我們的計劃差不多到阿菊應該道歉並重新邀請的時候了；要不然，一旦E.T.對媒體宣佈屬意的主持獸接替獸選，總統要是拒絕，豈非正中那些支持者下懷？當他們大鬧特鬧之後，我想您一定不得不撤換阿菊改由E.T.的獸馬上任，屆時局面將無可挽回！」說到這裡，袋鼠推了推眼鏡，正視著元首等待答覆。總統將雙蹄交疊、額頭向前靠著帶蹄指頭，這是他冥思苦想的招牌姿勢；與此同時，本狼打了個大哈欠，當時本狼完全沒料到，這個不經意的舉動將讓阿祿靈光乍現：「EUREKA！第三步驟我完全想好了！」

「真的？」三獸齊聲問道，而袋鼠隨即侃侃而談；正巧此時電視播出E.T.即將於明天宣佈建議的接任獸選的快訊，縱使計劃對本狼的政治立場是莫大的冒犯，然而為了國家以及親友的期待，本狼只能忍辱負重……

13號早上十點，相隔十二天後，本狼於時代廣場再次召開記者會；為了能擾亂E.T.計劃，本狼告知阿祿找同行一起在昨晚攔住本狼，本狼嗥出訊息的同時，E.T.一定會收到。讓本狼反感微升的是E.T.還真的出席，在記者會開始前就以一副莊嚴肅穆的假面坐在本狼旁邊；這處陷阱他只踏進一腳而已，以他的詭詐隨時可能在識破後及時抽足離去，這場秀得夠逼真才行！

「各位記者，早安。相距十二天後，本狼再次召開記者會，是為了表達對E.T.的京兆分歉意。十二天前本狼一時衝動取消其受邀資格，導致民心躁動，此事本狼深感歉疚；科技部之弊案已三審定讞，除非重啟調查且重審判定E.T.有罪，否則本狼此行為即為藐視司法之非理性舉動。E.T.於政壇資歷豐富，一路從市議員、市長、立委到如今穩坐舉國第二把交椅，民望如日中天可媲美總統；E.T.不計前嫌、包容異己之胸襟，足以令全球心胸狹隘者羞赧。今日本狼除恢復E.T.受邀資格外，還想做一件事表達本狼之懺悔以及祝福……」嗥訖，本狼冷不防將右爪伸到長桌下，沒多久幾百雙眼睛目睹本狼爪持一把老虎鉗，幾秒後血濺當場！

「啊──！」

「他──他為什麼────要拔牙？」某位豪豬記者愣了一會兒才支支吾吾描述剛才所見的畫面，此時本狼已將一顆牙根血淋淋的獠牙放到桌上；E.T.見狀最多只是將雙眼睜到最大，並沒有做出更誇張的反應，難怪他能在處處險惡的政壇混那麼久。

「這顆獠牙是本狼送給E.T.的賀禮，除了欣羨他想得開、放得下之外，也是本狼祝福他能更上一層樓的象徵！本狼誠摯祝福E.T.能像這顆狼牙一樣，咬穿所有障礙，實現最終目標！」本狼嗥畢從口袋取出爪帕擦拭血跡，E.T.揚起嘴角用右爪大姆指和食指握住獠牙，隨後立即放入西裝胸前口袋中；緊接著他主動伸出友誼之爪，本狼未做他想立即握住，這次鎂光燈的亮度總和也許有幾千燭光吧！

「喂！」此時一聲氣音傳來，本狼轉頭發現是E.T.在說話；這位經驗豐富的政客悄聲威脅道：「很高明的一招，B.C.下半夜都在抱怨無法主辦跨年晚會哩！不過這阻止不了我的，現在就開始準備你和鹿興民的後事吧！自閉狼！」

「話可別說太早，鹿是死是活還在未定之天；本狼很有信心你最終會被槍斃，讓之後想進入政壇歷練者以昭炯戒！瘋癲獵食動物！」兩隻獵食動物都想將那頭鹿的蹄用爪握住，然而兩者目標背道而馳；本狼希冀是元旦能握爪一起鞠躬致意，E.T.卻是在國葬蓋棺前握住鹿蹄假哭作秀，最終究竟是作家亦或政客獲勝？局勢愈趨撲朔迷離……

和E.T.合演的那場「和解共生」大秀之後，本狼的頹運總算劃下休止符；接下來幾天本狼心情甚是愉悅，因為17號就是本狼的28歲獸慶！獸慶當晚本狼將在撒哈拉廣場的知名披薩店「熱情的沙漠」總統包廂舉辦披薩慶生派對，不過在狂歡之前，個狼當天打算來點不一樣的；於是，本狼於當天晌午時分造訪明星，在三樓的靠窗位置坐下點了羅宋湯還有糕餅組合準備墊底。羅宋湯酸中帶甜的口感刺激著味蕾，這是流傳幾十年的好味道；本狼在喝湯的同時，腦海不禁想像當年尼古拉和芬娜在這裡慶祝羅剎熊國新年的往昔黃金歲月。羅剎熊國的新年比國曆晚十三天，所以他們的跨年晚會從元月13日晚上開始；與會者除了西裝之外就是穿著羅剎熊國的傳統服飾，唱民謠、跳土風舞、閒話家常。當新年來臨之際，所有獸會高舉盛滿伏特加的青花瓷酒杯高喊「納達！」敬酒，將北國佳釀一飲而盡。想當年本狼所在之處，有多少從獨裁體制迫害下來到京喜獸國的難民在此歡慶自由新生，再想起如今又有幾獸安在的惆悵感；本狼低頭俯視羅宋湯的暗棕，茱蒂最愛吃的胡蘿蔔、馬鈴薯以及由蟲子壓製而成的「牛肉塊」在湯中載浮載沉，本狼輕晃腦袋後繼續喝湯，怎料……

「大作家，好久不見！你來光顧怎麼不事先通知我一聲？」一聲蒼老卻不失勁道的豪邁嗓音將本狼從潛意識中拉回現實，本狼發現一頭身穿西裝外套、白襯衫以及長褲、身材魁梧的黑熊就在本狼桌旁打招呼。

「簡老闆！」

「說多少次了，叫我阿錐沒關係啊！」黑熊一如往常豪爽，本狼熊規狼隨：「阿錐，最近生意還好吧？」

「這幾天旺得不得了，友柏、友松兄弟倆帶著太太和幼獸們一起來用餐；橙果文創公司日進斗金，他們難得來一次。」阿錐邊說邊坐到本狼對面，他輕輕鬆鬆穿過間隙將熊臀壓在橙棕色澤的軟墊上。明星創立當年的老闆群多半是熊，所以桌椅訂做總是特別大張；按照他們的說法，全都是沙皇級別的。

「因為前天是芬娜女士的忌日，沒錯吧？沒想到祂也走了那麼久了……」本狼又喝了一口羅宋湯，10月底才去大溪頭寮謁陵；當時本狼除了嗥半年來的國情和受邀主持跨年晚會的近況之外，也按照往例祈求夫婦倆庇佑明星生意興隆。

「是啊！十四年了，祂生前最後一兩年老到獠牙都掉光了；那時候我去五洋寓所發現祂吃軟糖時有些困難，於是趕緊在下次祂的司機來採買時準備沒有核桃的軟糖，祂才能在過世前重新享受到故國滋味。」黑熊凝視著對面的牆，牆上懸掛著當年夫婦倆在某年跨年派對上跳傳統土風舞的照片。

「至少本狼還和祂同時在世過，尼古拉就不同了。沒想到祂在榮總走的那一天，居然會是羅剎熊國曆法的除夕……」

「也許祂是早就選好那天要走，隨著舊年一起離去；尼古拉前半生飽受折磨，後半生享足福份離開，也是一種知足。」年邁老闆凝視著黑貓當年沉浸於熱鬧氛圍的面容，還有位於背景當年年輕氣盛的自己；歲月匆匆，黑熊如今身上不少毛因為缺乏黑色素色澤轉為斑白、獠牙也掉了好幾顆；本狼未來也會如此，幸好狼心從生理亞成狼時代就完成老化，接下來除了保持健康之外，就是耐心等候生理趕上心理。

「提及往日總是讓本狼感慨，還是嗥點開心的事情吧！這年柏毅如何？」

「你說他啊？呵呵──，年頭年尾各一場畫展，獸潮湧進湧出盛況空前！」黑熊一聽本狼提起「柏毅」二字，頓時開心到爪舞足蹈；他這個外孫可是畫壇的翹楚，甚至還有「當代鹿興民」的雅號，足見他的繪畫功力高深到何等境界。

「喔？今年首次開兩場畫展，他真是愈來愈了不起啦！本狼除了著色和畫國旗之外對藝術一竅不通，只能當個仰慕者。」環顧3樓四周，掛滿了色彩風格濃烈的畫作；每幅都是出自柏毅爪筆，和當年老闆之一的畫家帕索斯基一樣為店內增添不少藝術氣息。

「你的小說才厲害呢！那本《凍原迷蹤》尤其精彩，用羅宋湯還有軟糖找出真兇，創意已臻絕妙極致！」

「阿錐，你過獎了！六年前鹿興民選上總統，也許柏毅有天也會成為總統級的藝術家。」本狼對年邁黑熊的激賞相當欣喜，然後又「狼改不了嗥政治」的習慣開玩笑。

「選不選總統由他自己決定，不過我想接下來這幾年他開心繪畫就足夠了。對了，我有樣東西要給你。」阿錐言訖緩緩站起，離開座位後走向吧檯後方；他蹲下身子後花了將近十秒才站起來，而他雙爪捧的東西讓本狼興奮到嗥不出話來！

「咚！」黑熊將那東西放上橄欖石桌面，三分之二的桌面登時被一個巨無霸三層蛋糕的底層所覆蓋！

「斯冰菊，獸慶快樂！」阿錐從背後摸出拉炮使勁一拉，彩帶、七彩碎紙還有那聲砲響讓本狼回過神來。本狼在蛋糕上定睛仔細觀察：底層外圈是京喜獸國和羅剎熊國雙國旗交錯的文化交流，平面則是凍原鎮的各式著名建築；中層外圈是一本書從無到有的過程：撰寫（鋼筆撰文於稿紙上）→校稿（放大鏡精密檢閱瑕疵）→裝訂（滾輪上膠同時打洞穿線）→出版（書名燙金後以書塔形式陳列），平面則是本狼的重要著作以藝術字體環繞標示；到了頂層更是精緻：側面是柏毅成名作──《彼得格勒采風圖》的迷你複製品，最上面則插著「28」兩根彩虹色調的阿拉伯數字蠟燭，極其大爪筆又不失精緻的一件糕點界曠世鉅作！

「喔！阿錐，這──這實在──────實在是讓本狼受寵若驚！本狼之前獸慶從來沒有見過如此有意境的蛋糕！開個價碼吧！多少獸幣？」

「欸！提到錢就俗氣了，本店招待！」

「真的？那也請阿錐收下這個。」本狼也從背後拿出東西來，黑熊伸出熊掌接過一看，發現是一張印著8294燙金字體的邀請函；阿錐當著本狼的面打開，一張照片飄落到地上。本狼蹲下將照片撿起來，在交給黑熊的同時輕聲嗥著：「抱歉這麼晚才送來，要籌辦一場盛會所需的心力比本狼想像得還多一些；明星多年來一直是本狼政治信仰的橋頭堡和文學巨擘們的聖地，歡迎所有明星的朋友31號準時出席！」

「我會的，這張照片真是無價之寶！」簡老闆視線聚焦在照片上，畫面顯示本狼雙爪捧著明星的軟糖禮盒朝芬娜的靈柩鞠躬致意；生前得嚐、身故後仍能重溫故國舊夢；本狼如今身為只能追思的後獸，當為所重視之獸盡一份最趨近極限之心力，方顯承先啟後之精神哉！

本狼又和阿錐聊了一下後將餐點吃完，獵食後洗爪出來發現時間差不多了；本狼提議請阿錐開貨車送本狼和蛋糕到現場，他義不容辭一口應允。兩獸下樓出了樓梯，本狼發現西點店面（1樓，餐廳在2、3樓）前方居然放了兩臺口香糖販賣機！

「阿錐，你們店什麼時候開始放口香糖機？」

「喔！你嗥那個啊！三個月前放的，畢竟除了傳統老滋味之外，想要在這個瞬息萬變的世界活下去，自然也得適時順應時代潮流。」此時他已經走到貨車後面，本狼開了後車門，他將蛋糕抬進去；本狼上車後壓住蛋糕底座，阿錐點點頭後關上車門。大約僅僅半分鐘的光景，黑熊發動引擎將貨車緩緩開上芬娜街；這條街的原名是黃鶴街，為了紀念  國父第十一次革命起義的根據地而以此名之，鹿總統上任後有感於明星在政治以及文化交流的重要性，遂於五年前將街名改為現名。兩獸一到現場下車後，大喇喇由阿錐捧蛋糕、本狼踢正步的列隊闖進披薩店內；在幾百雙眼睛的驚愕注目之下，兩獸一前一後抵達包廂。之後自然是狂歡，只是沒有毒品、酒精、香菸和犯罪事件；每獸的胃最後都撐到極限，六個兩百吋披薩以及蛋糕通通嗑光。背景輕音樂、唱《祝壽歌》、整獸遊戲自然一樣都沒少，17號本狼的親朋好友們都度過永生難忘的一天；在獸慶的狂喜之後，自然得繼續和E.T.鬥智。此後兩個星期本狼這邊的計劃，除了口香糖機引發的靈感加入之外，幾乎沒有任何重大改變；同一時間，網路、電視上播出的跨年晚會廣告獲得熱烈迴響；總統在這段時間除了處理國政之外，就是進行元旦升旗的彩排。當31號來臨，雙方的殊死決鬥即將進入最高潮……


31號凌晨三點，萬籟俱寂、群獸在夢鄉中作今年最後的夢；在時代廣場的舞臺上，只有大螢幕、音響系統、未開的聚光燈還有……

「咻──！」

突然，一抹敏捷身影在舞臺側邊的階梯旁出現，E.T.的嘍囉終於現身為了上司的前途犯罪！那嘍囉穿得一身黑，沒有夜視能力的獸別嗥要判定是什麼獸了，就連判定有沒有物體在那裡移動都是不可能的任務；然而，嘍囉縱使左顧右盼確認沒獸發現以凌波微步踏上臺階，他的身影依舊被藏匿在草叢中的警察發現！

「喂！冰菊，有獸出現在舞臺階梯旁！」

「哈！本狼想得沒錯吧，E.T.果真派『爪牙』來犯罪了，小表哥。」本狼在窩中電腦前用對講機和黃毛狼即時通訊，蠻牛蹄派他執行跨年夜前夕的監控任務。

「別再叫我小表哥！你上個月害我在會議室當眾出糗還不夠嗎？」

「別露餡！你這麼大聲那傢伙一定會聽到！」

「要不是為了任務，我絕對會逮捕你……」對講機傳來的聲音忿忿不平，而本狼還打算再玩一下：「逮捕就逮捕啊，這更證明本狼是個稱職的表舅；也許到時候阿原還會拿撲滿過來嗥要保本狼出去，到時候你在他心目中的形象恐怕就回不去囉！」

「你這匹臭──！等一下，他已經上了舞臺！」亦叡剛要發作，卻突然被眼前的行動打斷；本狼隨即盯著眼前的畫面，那是從黃毛狼的攝影用頭盔上即時傳輸，只見那抹黑影迅速逼近舞臺中央的棒棒糖。

「先開錄影，他傾倒病毒的畫面要全部拍下來！」本狼嗥完登時聽到「嗶！」一聲，錄影功能啟動。就在開始錄影兩三秒之時，那黑影伸爪從長褲口袋內拿出那一小瓶病毒，並將爪子插入軟木塞中；黑影一抽爪子，塞子隨爪子脫離瓶口。E.T.爪牙隨即開始將那罐病毒倒在鹿蹄陰刻凹槽中，兩狼分別在現場和電腦前全程見證；大約二十秒後，黑影倒完最後一滴病毒，隨後又將軟木塞塞回瓶口再抽爪。此時黑影突然將面容正對鏡頭，他的長相令雙狼同時驚呼：「他──，不！她居然是母的！」她的前額上有一個圓形的橘色刺青，雙頰則有橫向鳥類飛羽狀的紫色刺青；正當雙狼想再仔細觀察有無其他特徵時，她似乎發現亦叡的行蹤，趕緊迅速跳下舞臺並以最高速奔離現場！

「冰菊，我要追了！」

「不，就讓她回去找『首領』覆命。本狼猜今晚她一定還會再來的，混在獸群之中盡可能近距離親眼目睹鹿總統的『猝逝』；你先回去找局長，本狼準備回窩睡了。哈啊────！睡飽一點才有精神主持狼生目前最盛大的活動哪！晚安。」本狼打了個大哈欠後關掉對講機，再關機後上床入眠。今年壓軸活動即將登場，一定要圓滿成功才行！


京喜獸國8293年12月31日，接近正午十二點整時，本狼才起床；簡單盥洗之後，本狼到1樓微波通心粉當午間獵食的餐點。個狼邊吃邊收看DISCOVERY《流言終結者》跨年特別節目，棕熊亞當‧沙維奇以及海象傑米‧海納曼一直是本狼最愛的科普節目雙獸組；老實嗥要是當年物理或化學課能像這樣上，也許本狼今天會變成科學家也嗥不定。不知道是巧合還是意外，這次亞當居然將兩邊的眉毛都燒掉了；至於傑米，他的氧氣幫浦有零件發生故障，差點命喪M7工作室。這次除了測試七彩碎紙飄浮時間（一百公噸可以飄一小時）、音響可和香檳瓶共振（證實）、鈦合金盔甲可有效降低驚慌獸群踩踏傷勢（有此可能），最後壓軸的惡搞版水晶球最深得本狼心，倒數六十秒後那顆炸彈準時爆炸成一大顆燦爛火球；此情此景讓忠實觀眾莞爾一笑，卻也讓誤信王豔軍恐嚇影片內容的獸心驚膽跳。節目播畢時本狼剛好獵食完，將碗公置於洗爪槽後，本狼隨即準備前往時代廣場；今天本狼不坐捷運，因為有專獸會來接送……

「各位觀眾，我真的要說信任的力量是極其強大的！縱使有恐嚇影片的威脅，在我身後的時代廣場依舊擠滿獸潮，現場估計已經突破2000萬獸了……」在豪華轎車的後座，本狼正用IPAW欣賞阿祿在跨年晚會現場直播民眾湧進的盛況；在本狼左邊坐著一頭身材獸高熊大的北極熊，他的爪掌上有一張扶爪前端雕著鼠頭的精緻木椅，木椅上坐著的自然就是B老大。

「賣岔，前方交通狀況如何？」習慣爪握一切的鼩鼱以平靜卻帶有無上威嚴的口氣詢問，在前方戴著大盤帽駕駛的黑豹從容回答：「父親，前方路況良好，預計二十分鐘內可達時代廣場。」父親是B老大的屬下們對他的尊稱，至於是誰第一個這樣叫的已無從可考；本狼曾經有次試圖問他本鼩鼱，怎奈他就是絕口不提。

「是嗎？那就好。」B老大說完就從西裝口袋內拿出《月滿西樓》細讀，這是本狼截至目前為止提及科學知識最多的著作。

「賣岔，你當年是怎麼和老大遇上的？」

「我當時剛進入香車美獸公司三個月，有天寇斯洛夫就帶著父親來店裡，說要找一名專用司機；老闆當時推薦了好幾隻資深的獸全都被父親打回票，就在父親準備離去時，我剛好開車回來。父親見狀就說要找我試駕一次，老闆剛想婉拒就被北極熊的眼神給硬生生吞了回去。試駕的過程挺順利的，當天我們就簽了約；沒多久父親就要我把公司的工作辭了，我也就一直為他開車到現在。」賣岔述說當年受賞識的經歷時，銀色轎車剛好開入隧道；方城市的各區之間都是由隧道所連接，因為各區的氣候差異過大，當年河狸總統孫運璿推動方城市改造計劃時，決定使用隧道起到調節氣候的作用。簡而嗥之，隧道就是各區之間的氣候過渡帶。

「原來如此。話嗥回來，第三個汽缸保養了，為什麼後座被獺密特抓出的爪痕絲毫沒有清理？」

「相信我，我在康復出院隔天就建議父親將後座的內裝完全換新，怎知他說維持原樣就好。我很疑惑問他為什麼，他回答這是動物野性──。咳！的象徵；父親一直擔憂現在的獸過度文明卻失去了根本，後座的爪痕對他而言應該是提醒幫內所有的獸本能舉足輕重的重要性。」當他說到「野性」二字的時候，忍不住輕咳一聲；畢竟他從未想過個豹居然有發狂的時候，他在榮總醒來後茱蒂播放雨林區監視器的追殺畫面給他看，當下他驚愕到幾乎又昏了過去。這時候本狼拿出爪機看時間，發現距離新年還有九個小時；本狼將視線從液晶螢幕移到車窗外時，才發現一行獸已經從凍原鎮抵達城中區。嗥實在無論本狼來城中區幾次，總是會著迷於這先進有活力的氛圍之中；而今晚就是本狼暨簽書會後在市中心最發光發熱的時刻，本狼觀望車窗外熙來攘往的獸群，不知還會有多少獸前來跨年？

在車上除了收看阿祿的現場直播好一陣子後，本狼轉到亦叡的頭盔畫面並啟動通話功能：「亦叡，獸潮爆滿啊！很希望成為其中一員？」

「閉嘴！我今天原本可以放假的，要不是你這匹怪胎狼是主持獸導致E.T.策劃恐攻，我也不用被迫放棄休假在舞臺旁嚴防突發狀況！」黃毛狼會如此慍怒可以理解，雖然恐嚇影片知情獸都瞭解是個幌子；不過鑒於可能真有突發狀況，蠻牛下令全體ZPD警員跨年夜在時代廣場荷槍實彈戒備，就連平時只是在服務臺吃甜甜圈的胖獵豹也被叫來。

「樂觀一點，你可是在搖滾區耶！」

「沒錯，托你的福，我只能一直保持戒備姿勢！還有……」反正接下來都是連珠炮似的責罵，本狼索性轉回現場報導；此時賣岔開到交管路口，B老大說從此用走的。黑豹倒車將車停妥後四獸才下車，由寇斯洛夫和B老大在前，本狼和賣岔在後的三角隊形前去祕道入口所在地。

「賣岔，你那頂大盤帽很拉風啊！」

「謝了！這是制服中我最喜歡的部分，幸好當時獺密特沒抓到；否則要再找一頂一模一樣的幾乎不可能，因為這是幫內唯一的一頂。」黑豹抓住帽沿眨眼耍帥，本狼蠻羨慕他的：「本狼也想更常戴大盤帽，不過還得等個至少十幾年吧！」

「喔？難道未來你想換工作？」

「也不算換啦！算是副業。嘻嘻！」本狼用肉球遮住吻部前端竊笑，成功勾起司機的好奇心：「這麼神祕？」

「本狼想當總統！閱兵和到軍營巡視時都可以戴，到時候可別忘了投本狼一票啊！」本狼在露齒而笑的同時伸出爪掌，賣岔不作二想握了上去：「我會的！我想全幫的獸都會投給你！」

兩獸又聊了兩三分鐘後，鼩鼱的聲音從前面傳來：「我們到了。」

本狼朝右望去，只見是一間名為「YES,WE CHANGE！」的特製服飾出租店；四獸一行進去後經過一排排五顏六色的服飾，最後來到櫃檯前，招待咱們的是一隻名為歐巴馬的斑馬：「歡迎光臨『YES,WE CHANGE！』，請問有什麼我可以服務的嗎？」

「我們想去時光隧道。」

「請跟我來。」B老大提出需求後，斑馬點點頭隨即離開櫃檯，朝後方走去；四獸自然亦步亦趨跟上。在經過放置更多戲服的倉庫後，歐巴馬帶四獸一行來到一間後面只有兩扇門的小房間。

「左邊就是時光隧道，恕我失陪，石門水庫要洩洪了。」店員說完隨即打開右邊木門，原來員工廁所就在時空隧道旁邊。

「冰菊，你是主持獸，去開門吧！」B老大一聲令下，本狼繞過寇斯洛夫握住門把一扭，鐵門一開，裡面是一條看不到盡頭的隧道。四獸進入隧道後，黑馬帶上了門，在他關門前還附帶一句：「黑白狼，在你右邊有電燈開關，一次點亮時間半小時。」本狼用爪一碰開關，一排日光燈漸次亮起；四獸走了大約十分鐘，發現前方有四條岔路，口徑三大一小。

「最左邊那條是微獸地帶居民通道，左邊是我專用；右邊是中大型動物通道，中間這條是歷屆主持獸走的。」B老大說明完畢彈了一聲響爪，回音在隧道內持續反射；寇斯洛夫頷首後走進左邊那條通道，半分鐘後才不見熊影。

「今晚的節目一定很精彩，新年快樂！」

「敬請期待。¡FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!」本狼嗥完後走進中間那條隧道，估計再走個十分鐘就能抵達出口；邁向前方的同時因為本狼無聊，所以開始唱起歌來，先唱愛國歌曲《梅花》、再唱《WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD》，正當本狼要唱第三首《南屏晚鐘》的時候，本狼走到盡頭了。一座電梯直通後臺，按鈕入廂，裡面只有四個按鈕：後臺、祕道出入口、開和關。按了該按的鈕後門扉闔上，本狼發現三面內牆都貼著個狼的宣傳海報；至於是誰貼的，本狼完全沒有頭緒。電梯沒多久就升到後臺（準確來嗥是後臺前區），前臺獸聲鼎沸聲波清晰；本狼身為聽覺極其靈敏的犬科動物，還能聽到特定觀眾之間的對話。本狼乍聽之下幾乎沒問題，除了一個聲音；聽聲音的頻率似乎是母獸，她說的內容相當啟獸疑竇：「是，現場獸山獸海；幸好首領您和那匹凍狼和解，否則現場恐怕不會來這麼多獸。……您確定我們吃了膠囊就會沒事？現在ZPD調查方向已經朝向我們了，您確定要出席？……好，我瞭解。有最新狀況我再通知您。」當那個聲音消散後，本狼回想凌晨在棒棒糖鹿蹄凹槽上倒病毒的那隻獸；會不會就是她，還是另有其獸？正當本狼正在思忖聲音主獸身分時，完全沒有意識到有一隻獸正從後方過來……

「HEY！主持獸，會緊張嗎？」一匹和本狼一樣上空，穿著靛藍牛仔褲、頭包紅色露耳頭巾的黑狼拍了本狼右肩一下；本狼回首發現是熟獸，咧嘴打招呼暨熱情回覆：「盧本，HAPPY NEW YEAR！完全不會，本狼等能在世界舞臺大顯身爪的時刻已經有十幾年啦！今晚認真表現，也許你就會進入演藝圈！」

「I’LL DO MY BEST！我先去準備，也期待你的表現！」黑狼嗥完就往個狼的音控臺STAND BY，本狼目送他離開視線範圍後隨即漫步到後方的電腦使用空間；空間內除了電腦外就只有一張旋轉椅，旋轉椅上則放著一個亮橘色的大書包。那書包是本狼駝中畢業那年的紀念書包，本狼這次在裡面裝了稍後跨年主持要用的道具組；除了道具組之外，本狼還為了今晚準備一套衣服，這套服裝放在更衣室待表演到那個節目時再換上。此時距離登場還有一小時，本狼背起書包並離開電腦房，回到後臺前區走一遭。後臺後區的空間配置是分成左、中、右三等份，左邊是電腦房、中間是藝獸準備暨休息區、右邊則是音控室；至於後臺前區就連成一片，最左邊有祕密電梯、最右邊則有道具間暨更衣室，藝獸和檢場有默契不會在同一時段使用，以避免春光外洩之類的尷尬狀況發生。當然，最保險的方式就是藝獸在蒞臨現場前就著裝完畢。至於前臺和後臺則由一面厚達一公尺的鋼板牆分隔，螢幕就鑲嵌在牆面上。

時間很快就來到十七點四十分，本狼在電梯旁放下書包、撕開魔鬼氈，拿出本狼上個月在「內灣機器獸」買的麥克風、圍上國旗圍巾，再信步走到上場STAND BY區靜候；此時高懸在舞臺上方的一百吋大螢幕啟動，播放開場影片……

「各位觀眾，新年快樂。我是盛竹如。」影片開頭是一隻穿著西裝、鼻樑架眼鏡、端坐主播臺的樹懶，也是京喜獸國最享譽全球的主播；他除了在新聞臺播報全球大小事多年，還跨足演藝圈的類戲劇旁白、廣告代言以及上通告性節目，這次請他來擔任開場嘉賓，也算圓了本狼的一個夢想。

「今天是京喜獸國8293年12月31日，距離新年不到六個半小時；時代廣場上獸聲鼎沸、摩肩擦踵，準備迎接第八千兩百九十四個開國紀念日。主持狼斯冰菊為這次跨年惹出不少風波，這匹有『愛國癡狼』之稱的北極凍狼究竟會將這場盛會帶向歡騰？還是災難？尤其本次鹿總統興民會親自出席，BEASTUBE恐嚇影片的威脅會成為現實嗎？這究竟是E.T.狂熱者的拉尾糾纏；新年是否順利來臨的糾結；還是凍狼和那隻獸『假和解，真互咬』的糾葛呢？讓我們繼續──看────下──────去────────！」在盛主播說最後一句的同一時間，本狼啟動麥克風；影片結束後響起《歡樂旋律》，本狼隨著旋律走到舞臺上，全場響起熱烈歡呼，歡呼持續到旋律結束還在持續。

「各位時代廣場的民眾、電視機前的觀眾以及收看網路直播的全球網友們，新年快樂！當然，目前還沒有到新的一年啦。吾等即將迎接鹿總統任內的第七個元旦，他在任的這些年本狼得嗥真的獲益良多；幾個小時後他會親臨現場，屆時各位別忘了像剛才一樣高聲歡呼喔！至於本狼，瞧瞧本狼脖子上的國旗圍巾，就知道本狼不只對於跨年，對明天清晨的元旦升旗更是期待甚殷；各位跨完年後，有精力可以直接到獨立廳前展現愛國情操！」本狼滔滔不絕嗥著，同時觀察現場有無可疑獸士；經過本狼初步掃描，暫時可以放心。

「既然提到國家，本狼想嗥大概八千年前的事；誠如各位所知，京喜獸國當年的領域橫跨半個北半球，亞洲從北極點經西伯利亞到東亞，北美洲的面積也佔了九成。這當然是金獅帝國經過血腥征服而來的結果，而在獸國肇建後，由民眾選舉組成之政府讓當時的國內各地頭一回體驗什麼是民主自由以及多元開放。經過三四百年，劇變輒起；地球從冰河期進入間冰期，全球海平面大幅上升，淹沒了不少陸地。居住在海拔高度80公尺以下的民眾開始撤離到高地去，這也是獸國的轉捩點；時任地鼠總統任瀝渝發佈命令，讓除了福嶼峰（即現今寶島）以及週邊小丘之外的省分決定去留，公投將於命令公佈後三年舉行。在那1100天左右的時間裡，民眾除了面對氣候劇變所導致的困境外，也對個獸的自身命運有了更進一步的探索；三年過去，投票結果出爐，全部的省份通通以平均超過七成的壓倒性比例決定獨立。在接下來的幾年，新國家陸續在亞洲以及北美洲的土地上如雨後春筍般冒出；最後上升的海平面將福嶼峰和周圍小丘變成島嶼，京喜獸國的國境也維持至今。這項政策是史家們持續辯論的主要議題之一，本狼個狼目前對此持中立的態度；重點是：吾等從來就是不同的，DNA裡近乎無限的排列組合註定在場每一位都是獨一無二的存在！正因為每一隻哺乳動物都是如此特別，所以互相尊重、包容、信任更顯得重要且迫切！《憲法》確立了自由權、平等權、受益權以及參政權四權，然而，這只是明文規定；這些權益的核心意義在於各位願不願意去實現或爭取，還有更重要的，在為自身爭取的同時，也時時刻刻注意到有沒有因為自身而侵犯到別獸的權益。的確，這是老生長嗥的議題；不過，言眾行寡的現象從未消失。物質上吾等每一代的生活都比上一代優渥，然而，在精神以及心靈層面，是否反而變得更空虛且匱乏了？在今年的最後幾個小時，各位可以仔細深思這些議題，並在腦海中尋求答案；也許今晚就會有獸有所頓悟，畢竟在方城市什麼都有可能！現在本狼想是時候了，水晶球！升起吧！」距離新年剩下六個小時，本狼一聲令下，位於獸國大廈137公尺高升球臺的底端，一顆直徑6公尺、重8.888公噸的水晶球3萬顆LED同時點亮並緩緩上升；這象徵表演正式開始，五小時又五十九分鐘後，水晶球將下降返回原點。在仰望水晶球上升的過程中，本狼心中所想只有祈求鹿總統能活著在明天早上於獨立廳前發表元旦祝詞。水晶球一升到頂端，本狼隨即宣佈第一個節目：「跨年晚會最普遍的節目自然是演唱多首歌曲，這次也不例外；歡迎『沙漠天后』歐陽菲菲！」本狼隨即沿入場門進入通道，在通道內的地上有一顆用踐踏控制的按鈕，在這位天后登場前，本狼用足底肉球輕輕一壓，棒棒糖立刻在兩秒內縮到只剩那顆球露在舞臺上。

「各位方城市的朋友，新年快樂！首先帶來這首《熱情的沙漠》！『我的熱情，啊──！好像一把火，燃燒了整個沙漠！太陽見了我，啊──！也會躲著我，它也會怕我這把愛情的火。……』」穿著焰紅佛朗明哥連身舞群的狐獴在駱駝舞群簇擁下登上舞臺，演唱個獸的代表作；除了這首歌之外，接下來還有《感恩的心》、《愛的路上本狼和你》。要不是預算有限，本狼還真想請弟弟歐陽隆、以及歐陽三姊妹合體哩！在熱情沙塵暴之後，緊接著是寒流襲來：來自太極虎國的東北虎張鎬哲演唱招牌歌曲《北風》，嗥來真巧，跨年夜方城市因為寒流來襲溫度下降到零下八度；當老虎在臺上開唱時，現場居然開始飄起片片雪花！

「……北風又傳來熟悉的聲音，剎那間讓我突然覺得好冷！彷彿在告訴我走得太遠，有沒有忘記最初的相約？……」張鎬哲在大螢幕的下雪效果下忘情唱著，縱使天氣凜冽，6000萬獸民的熱情卻讓現場氣氛沸騰！

兩位獸接力一唱半小時，接下來換不一樣的口味；本狼二次登臺，介紹詞非比尋常：「各位獸喜歡歐陽菲菲和張鎬哲的演出嗎？」明知故問，臺下的觀眾尖叫聲都快把時代廣場給掀翻了！

「本狼知道，喜歡歸喜歡，給聲帶一個喘息的機會；因為接下來還有更精采的！下一個表演節目，和本狼有密切的關係：如同各位所知，本狼雖然是方城市狼，卻是由兩種截然不同的文化所激盪出來的。本狼的老爸，在此勉強提一下，是粗暴卻純樸的本土狼；與那傢伙截然不同，媽咪則來自皇龍港，充滿多元文化薈萃的精神的她，是本狼熱愛文藝的泉源！所以本狼可以嗥是半匹皇龍港狼，本狼也引以為榮！接下來歡迎羅大佑，本狼要和他一起合唱這首《皇后大道東》！」黑白狼嗥畢，只見一頭戴墨鏡、穿著綠衣黑褲的石虎現身；不是本狼自賣自誇，這首歌真的是本狼去KTV必點的曲目。

「方城市，三凜牌落！」

「三凜牌落！」在兩獸用粵語祝賀新年後，渾厚歌聲隨即透過麥克風響徹全場：「皇后大道西又皇后大道東，皇后大道東轉皇后大道中。皇后大道東上為何無皇宮？皇后大道中獸民如潮湧。有個貴族朋友在硬幣背後，青春不變名字叫做皇后。每次買賣隨我（本狼）到處去奔走，面上沒有表情卻匯聚成就。知己一聲拜拜遠去這都市，要靠偉大熊貓搞搞新意思。照買照賣樓花處處有單位，但是旺角可能要換換名字。」

第一段唱完，本狼雙爪高舉用最大音量發願：「第一段獻給媽咪，皇龍港希望永存！」

雙獸接唱第二段：「皇后大道西又皇后大道東，皇后大道東轉皇后大道中。皇后大道東上為何無皇宮？皇后大道中獸民如潮湧。這個正義朋友面善又友善，因此批准馬匹一週跑兩天。百姓也自然要鬥快過終點，若做大國公民祇須身有錢。知己一聲拜拜遠去這都市，要靠偉大熊貓搞搞新意思。冷暖氣候同樣影響這都市，但是換季可能靠特異獸士！」

「第二段獻給茶獅國以及事頭婆，願母國昌盛繁榮！接下來的口白，大家和我一起唸！」石虎發願果然讓全場跟著齊聲高呼：「空即是色，色即是空；空即是色即是色即是空！」這段口白要唸四次，本狼在唸的同時想到在皇龍崗的親戚們倘若正在收看晚會，是否會對本狼的安排感到窩心？正當思緒渡海時，第三段開唱了：「皇后大道西又皇后大道東，皇后大道東轉皇后大道中。皇后大道東上為何無皇宮？皇后大道中獸民如潮湧。這個漂亮朋友道別亦漂亮，夜夜電視螢幕繼續舊形象。到了那日同慶個個要鼓爪，硬幣上那尊容變烈士銅像。知己一聲拜拜遠去這都市，要靠偉大熊貓搞搞新意思。會有鐵路城巴也會有的士，但是路線可能要問問何事。」這段唱完後間奏之際，石虎從胸前口袋變出一朵洋紫荊，一抽出就往臺下拋去；花朵落點範圍的母獸搶成一團，情況比婚禮上賓客接捧花還要激烈。

「第三段獻給皇龍港以及其上的生命，吾等兩獸誠祝『東方之珠』早日脫離專制痛楚、濁塵迷霧得驅散、前景海闊天空、重歷光輝歲月、獅子山下再聞茶獅嘹亮吼！」雙獸最後祝福後又唱了最前面四句歌詞四次，此時螢幕上顯現茶獅米字旗以及皇龍港旗幟，也許海峽另一頭的網路警察已經強制封鎖直播了；這樣也好，透露它們懼怕這些訊息，畢竟俗話嗥惡獸無膽，幾年之內自由之焰就會在南海沿岸熊熊燃燒，一路往北摧枯拉朽，直到燒盡莫斯科紅場的罪惡為止。羅大佑再來還有幾首歌要唱，從《東方之珠》到《戀曲8290》；趁此空檔，本狼回到電腦房稍事休息，泡了壺凍頂烏龍茶潤潤喉，順道繼續欣賞阿祿的實況報導。

時間來到十九點半，獸潮仍舊不停湧入廣場；此時阿祿在距離舞臺半公里處隨機訪問民眾，每年跨年的必備橋段，瞧瞧這次有什麼獸能幸運將身影和悅聲傳送到全球。

「新年快樂，請問貴姓大名？」阿祿將將鑲著圓周率符號的麥克風對準一隻頭戴呢帽、身穿及膝大外套、內搭長袍馬褂的年輕雪豹，對方回答得彬彬有禮：「敝豹名喚雪麒，亦祝汝新歲歡愉。」

「今晚讓你來現場，而非在窩裡觀看實況的動機為何？」面對發言風格文謅謅的雪豹，有多年經驗的袋鼠沉著應對。

「敝豹今宵來此，乃伺服器異常、電視故障之故，萬不得已親臨現場哉！此夜韶光有限，可否離乎？」

「吾寸身言謝，不再叨擾。」阿祿說完將麥克風抽回，隨即繼續在獸群中繼續尋找下一位訪問對象；沒幾秒鐘的光景，他和本狼同時注意到「她」居然會出現在廣場上……

「李教授！(淑珍老師！)」完全沒有串通好，現場的獵物獸以及電腦前的獵食動物同時驚呼；母山羌這次身著黑體紅袖外套、紫灰色長褲，脖子和本狼一樣圍一條國旗圍巾，顯然這是她準備參加明天元旦升旗的裝扮！

「康先生，沒想到你也會來！」淑珍老師舉起右臂微微左右揮舞，至此本狼才相信巧合真實存在。

「見證新舊年頭交接又逢摯友主持，就算跳到死我也會來！對了，到目前為止，今晚的節目很精彩吧？」

「沒錯，冰菊他真的成熟多了；這場盛會真讓我大開眼界，熱鬧和文化底蘊兩者相得益彰。上次如此讓我印象銘印腦海的跨年，得回到二三十年前，在驢象國羅德島的點燭儀式。」山羌教授侃侃而談，現場微風將圍巾兩端吹得微微搖動。

「也許明年肥佬黎會外派我到那裡現場直播呢！除此之外，李教授，我記得上次在新船下水專訪時，您表示和羌院長兩獸都相當期待跨年晚會，您今晚的確親臨現場。我目前沒發現尊夫，難道他沒有來？」阿祿這個問題讓淑珍老師表情變得有些落寞，該不會師丈遭遇什麼不測？

「外子的確原本很想來，不過他現在只能在家裡休養。三天前有不明獸士寄花過來預祝他新年快樂，怎知外子一聞那些向日葵就猛打噴嚏，甚至還併發劇烈咳嗽和高燒不退；當天緊急送醫後，他在醫院裡住了一晚才出院。前天晚上外子才透露他對這種植物嚴重過敏，在此之前已有二十餘年沒有發作過；他非常想來體驗另一隻星星獸的主持風格，怎奈橫生枝節。」教授在螢幕前娓娓道來師丈慘況，瞬間讓在電腦螢幕前的本狼義憤填膺：「這些活該被天打雷劈的滋事份子！繼之前《看見寶島》首映會丟擲保齡球之後，居然還用這麼陰狠的招數企圖讓師丈無法辦公；真不知道它們和E.T.有無勾結，還是這根本就是E.T.的另一個狠毒計劃！」

「誰知道呢？你這顆欠咬腦袋整天只會想有的沒的！」聽聞那低沉又充滿怨懟的聲線，本狼轉頭往左俯瞰，果然是他：「飛仔，你也來休息啊。」

「老子當然要休息！你知道上臺掃除那些沾了水霧的亮粉有多累嗎！老子再繼續檢場下去，舞臺就會變成老子的火葬場！」大耳狐對著本狼咆哮，他當初連什麼是檢場都不知道就搶著要當；其實本狼還有別的空缺，不過要是讓他擔任吉祥物，恐怕跨年會變成發飆競賽。

「這的確很辛苦，可是你可以上鏡頭耶！全球都能欣賞到你那張看似可愛卻只要一發飆就反差無極限的面容。況且，E.T.的爆炸恐嚇是個幌子，舞臺不會失火的。」

「別再嗥老子可愛！小心老子踹爛你那副眼鏡，外加兩顆眼珠子！」迷你狐狸暴跳如雷，欣賞他發飆真是獸生一大樂事。

「在夢裡你想怎麼踹是你窩的事，現在看時間羅大佑也快唱完了，準備去撿拾那些被拋上舞臺的螢光棒吧！」

「你要是到時候薪水少給我一塊獸幣，老子就用球棒把你那兩顆乒乓球敲出兩支全壘打！」飛仔在離開電腦房之際用最大音量怒吼，這傢伙該不會連在子宮裡都會大吼大叫？邊想本狼邊學尼克式的狡獪笑容，隨後又啜了口烏龍茶才又準備上臺。

緊接著的節目是本狼今晚準備的三大驚喜，其實原先應該嗥四大，不過有一大是他獸全盤規劃、本狼負責確保順利執行而已；本狼又登上舞臺，此時對面大鐘顯示二十點半。

「各位，精彩的還在後頭！準備好進入神秘且魔幻的領域之中！請以爪聲、蹄聲、掌聲外加尖叫聲歡迎來自驢象國賭城的世界級魔術師────范倫鐵諾！」登時舞臺上暗了下來，經過兩三秒黯淡後，突然！左右各一束彩色噴火照耀全場，在眾獸的驚嘆聲中，一陣煙霧瀰漫，一道黑影於霧中漸漸顯現；幾秒後煙霧散去，只見一頭戴大禮帽、面戴半臉面具、背披烏黑披風、全身著燕尾服配長褲之白老虎現身臺上！

「各位女士先生，神祕的主宰、幻術之魁首、魔力之源泉────『賭城虎爺』范倫鐵諾在此為各位帶來精彩絕倫的魔術表演！」

「哇喔！不愧是國際級的大魔術師，連出場都這麼有派頭！」本狼忍不住驚嘆，幾天前排演時他堅持不到場，難道就是為了讓本狼有最真實的反應？果然有一套！

「首先，我需要一位勇敢的自願者！」范倫鐵諾在臺上以極其魅惑的聲音宣佈，只見臺下不少母獸以及某些公獸都舉起爪臂希冀個獸能雀屏中選；白老虎環顧前方，最後伸出右爪食指標是該位幸運獸方向。全場觀眾紛紛轉頭，想知道是誰有此榮幸；在臺上本狼朝大螢幕看去，只見鏡頭上是一頭體態健壯的獅子。

「恭喜這位獅子先生，請上臺來！」本狼伸出左臂比了個請的爪勢，從獅子到臺前的觀眾獸們自動讓出一條路供他通過；大約半分鐘光景，這位表情堅毅的金毛獅就上了臺。

「自願者，你是？」

「任建封，劍術教練。」額上圍著棕色頭帶的金毛獅發言極其簡練，這讓范倫鐵諾露出「有意思！」的微笑。

「有什麼綽號方便稱呼的？這樣比較親切。」

「劍王雄獅。」獅子雙臂交叉在胸前，這綽號八成是他的徒弟們給的。

「所以是『文具』先生嗎？范倫鐵諾先生，就用文具吧！」

「EXCELLENT！文具，你保持平常心就好，不會有生命危險的。」在黑白狼亂取綽號以及白老虎聲明後，本狼發覺雄獅微微轉頭對著本狼露出利齒，看來本狼玩得太過火了一點。

「首先，我需要一個盤子和一根長80公分、寬1公分的鋼條。」

「飛仔，拿盤子和鋼條過來！」白虎說明要求、本狼轉達，幾秒後一隻擺著臭臉的大耳狐拿著魔術師要的道具登臺；本狼原先以為飛仔最多就是微慍，怎知他臨去前，居然狠狠踩了本狼一腳！

「凹嗚────！」當下本狼只用左腳跳個不停，臺下觀眾笑聲連成一片；金獅見狀心情好轉不少，范倫鐵諾則趁此機會借題發揮：「斯冰菊，很精湛的效果！現在我要用鋼條轉盤子！」

「像雜技演員────痛！一樣嗎？」

「不！我要橫著轉！」白老虎言訖，隨即開始轉起盤子來；普通轉盤子本狼在BEASTUBE上早就看膩了，橫著轉倒是頭一回看。本狼忍著右腳痛楚欣賞范倫鐵諾的特技，瞧著瞧著居然真的有怪事發生：只見那盤子越轉越大，鋼條另一端也開始長出彎曲的小鋼條！白虎就這樣轉了兩分鐘，當他停止旋轉時，盤子和鋼條已經變成一張鋪著雪白桌巾的圓桌，世界級的魔術師就是不同凡響！

「謝謝！這只是小CASE。」范倫鐵諾將桌子放在臺上，這神乎其技著實讓任建封看得目瞪口呆。

「再來要使用的道具，得從我體內變出來！」魔術師又是大張旗鼓，三盞聚光燈照在他身上；只見白虎將嘴巴張開，一口獠牙被燈光照得極具野性，倏地他將雙爪放到嘴邊，緊接著如同瀑布般的撲克牌就從口中不停流瀉！群獸自然又是一陣此起彼落的驚嘆，這音量尤其以本狼為最；當年本狼曾經學過一點魔術，然而每次無一不是穿幫且落得被嘲笑的下場。

「所以范倫鐵諾先生打算表演猜撲克牌的經典魔術？」

「你想得太簡單了。如果我只會猜撲克牌，我能有這個能耐被你請來嗎？不過既然是撲克牌魔術，斯冰菊，幫我個忙將牌洗乾淨。」白老虎將撲克牌堆成一疊後放在圓桌中心點，本狼走到桌前抓起這副牌；幸好肉球沒有感覺到唾液的濕黏，要不然本狼也許會對魔術留下一輩子的陰影。嗥到洗牌，洗得最乾淨的方式是對切洗三次再交疊洗一次；這是經過科學的認證，本狼是從前教育部長曾志朗的著作《用心動腦話科學》所學來。本狼洗完之後，范倫鐵諾將左爪按住桌面、右爪對本狼比讚：「真沒想到你的洗牌技術如此專業，不如結束後和我到賭城去？凱撒宮剛好缺一個獸工洗牌員。」

「安摯謝你的好意，本狼沒那麼專業。繼續表演吧！」本狼婉拒之後，范倫鐵諾將牌背面朝上展開呈扇形，「文具」閉上眼睛伸爪抽了一張；金獅抽到後白虎隨即轉身背對觀眾，任建封則將牌面展示給觀眾看，那是大老二最小的牌面──梅花3。

「接下來要證明這張牌是獨一無二的，所以等一下請『文具』在牌上簽名。」白虎轉身確認獅爪有完全蓋住牌，才靠近桌旁；本狼剛要詢問魔術師是否需要筆時，他就從胸前口袋掏出一枝鋼筆交給金獅。「文具」接過筆後將左爪掌稍微往後退，露出足以簽上姓名的白色部分；只見他如同簽署保險單似的慎重，直到簽完筆跡極端工整的「任建封」三字為止。

「文具，請你的爪掌再後退一些，不介意我在名字下方畫條線吧？」金獅遵照要求將爪掌又退後了一些，范倫鐵諾微微轉了一下筆，然後由左到右畫了一條線；本狼暗想這條線絕對是玄機所在，只是不知玄機全貌為何……確認金獅簽好後，白虎要他將牌放回扇形裡，隨後就將52張牌放回桌上。

「喂！那個魔術師，你變得好爛！」就在此時，臺下傳來一陣藐視意味濃厚的倒彩；白虎立即循聲望去，只見是一頭上空、下身著黑色短褲的灰毛水牛。

「這位先生如何稱呼？」

「伊洛，癟爪魔術師！」水牛持續反唇相譏，范倫鐵諾卻泰然自若：「有什麼問題嗎？」

「你使用的撲克牌那麼小張，我都看不到！」伊洛終於說出他抱怨的理由，這讓本狼忍不住翻白眼；縱使這牌面就是普通的SIZE，但是一百吋大螢幕本狼想除了有視覺障礙的獸之外，能看清楚花色和數字都不是問題。

「太小張？沒問題！我將牌面變成原來的四倍大，如何？」

「你能把牌變大，我服了你！」范倫鐵諾聽完水牛發誓，隨即將桌巾四角分別掀起，再將桌巾綁成包袱；當撲克牌被包覆後，白虎隨即高舉雙爪對準包袱喃喃念咒：「La tolleranza è una virtù！」范倫鐵諾話音一落，他解開桌巾揭露真相，結果大眾又是一陣驚嘆，音量尤以方才當眾懷疑的伊洛為最。

「真的變成原來的四倍大了……」本狼將爪掌忍不住放上牌面感受背面的光滑觸感，原先擺在桌面正中央的扇形撲克牌長寬都變成兩倍，每張的邊緣都突出桌緣；請這位大師就花了整場活動預算的十分之一，幸好如今在在證明效果出類拔萃，太值得啦！

「現在我需要一把刀械，劍、刀兩種都可以。」白虎說話同時不忘洗牌，他的專業程度自然超出本狼許多。

「本狼今晚有帶拆信刀來，這把金小刀應該很有效。」本狼剛想從口袋抽出收納在紙盒內的小刀，卻被白虎伸出爪掌婉拒：「不用。拆信刀尺寸太小，我要的是能在戲劇或電影中決鬥用的那種刀劍。」

「那將本狼的拆信刀變大不就得了？」本狼隨口一嗥，范倫鐵諾的語氣卻變得有些嚴肅：「斯冰菊，你可能不知道魔術師的一些傳統；除了『不能透露技巧』等獸盡皆知的規條之外，其中有一條是同一場表演不能使用重覆的技法。今天算我走運，挑的獸正好是位劍術教練；我想就用他的寶劍來充當道具，各位意下如何？」

白虎最後的問句引爆臺下一陣轟動，金獅對此卻面有難色；本狼察覺「文具」的反應，想先試著說服看看：「任先生，能有這個機會上臺來參與表演，也是日後值得回憶的獅生奇遇；你就幫個忙將劍借給范倫鐵諾，讓表演可以圓滿落幕。」

「我的寶劍──殘刃除了我之外，沒有獸可以染爪！」金獅態度堅決，白虎卻也不肯相讓：「我就要用你那把，文具！」

「住口！你自己沒帶刀劍是不是？」任建封火氣更旺，然而范倫鐵諾卻依舊倔強：「我當然有帶！只是你是劍術教練，自願者本身就有，我幹嘛還多此一舉？」臺上兩隻貓科動物互相對峙，臺下觀眾開始七嘴八舌討論眼前的突發狀況；本狼此時轉頭發現蠻牛在舞臺右側用帶蹄指頭指牛眼後又指向本狼，那是他即將在三分鐘內率隊衝上舞臺的信號。時間不多了，本狼得盡快調停才行！

「范倫鐵諾，你有帶爪套嗎？」本狼突然靈機一動開口問道，白虎只回了一個字：「有。」

「那你戴上爪套後，就等於和那把劍之間有一層隔閡；這樣既不用冒犯到他的原則，表演也能夠順利進行下去，這個主意怎樣？」

「就這麼辦！」白虎點點頭，他隨後掀起桌巾拿出黑色爪套準備戴上；在范倫鐵諾準備的同時，本狼再度嘗試對金獅說項：「任先生，他戴爪套沒有直接碰觸，這樣可以借劍了吧？」

金獅望了望前方數千萬的群眾才勉強回覆：「好吧！不過要是這傢伙的爪子或肉球有一平方毫米以上碰到『殘刃』，不只是他，連你也得當我的活標靶！」本狼聞此言不由得吞了口唾液，主持獸的風險還真是無所不在！金獅解下佩掛在腰部右側的殘刃交給白虎，後者將寶劍抽出劍鞘，頓時被聚光燈光芒照耀的劍身璀璨耀眼；其實要嗥那是寶劍也不算太準確，因為那外型形似巨型美工刀，劍尖上兩面各刻一個字母「Z」，反正本狼對這個也不懂，繼續看熱鬧才最要緊。白虎持劍後要金獅將大牌背面朝上放到他的左掌肉球上，「文具」照做後范倫鐵諾隨即將殘刃尖端小心翼翼穿過牌和肉球間的縫隙，直到大約五分之一的劍穿過為止。

「接下來，我要全場觀眾一起從三倒數！」

「各位觀眾一起來！3、2、1！」全場倒數之後，只見白虎將牌往上扔，頓時撲克牌如雪花般飄落；而「殘刃」還真的戳中其中一張牌，此時范倫鐵諾高喊：「梅花3，上面還有『文具』的親筆簽名！」並將劍朝向觀眾，眾獸被這神乎其技的表演所折服，整個時代廣場響起長達兩三分鐘的熱烈爪聲（當然還有蹄聲和掌聲）以及歡呼，這實在是令獸大開眼界的宇宙級魔術！

「好了各位，看看時間我差不多要回去了！有興趣的獸歡迎十小時後欣賞賭城跨年晚會！SO LONG！」在將劍交還同時，白虎話音一落，用披風遮住全身；緊接著一陣火花閃過，臺上不見虎影，唯獨留下那件披風，果然高獸就是高獸，連離去都如此瀟灑！「各位觀眾，以為這就是最精采的？好戲還在後頭哩！謝謝任建封先生今晚的協助，各位一起來歡送他！」金獅在歡呼聲中走下臺，腳底肉球才剛踏上地面就被一陣簇擁。第一個驚喜方告一段落，第二個就接踵而至……

要嗥本狼準備心力最投入的四大驚喜中，尤以第二個為最；為了這段表演本狼三顧茅廬才請到本狼心目中的藝文巨擘，除了請他之外，本狼還特別破例穿上全身式的服裝並戴上小蜜蜂。本狼老早特別交代飛仔在清完魔術秀之後可以暫時休息，這段的檢場本狼親自來；本狼一回到後臺就去更衣室，在裡面換上一襲靛藍色長袍。更衣出來後，本狼又到書包處捻一朵梅花佩於左胸前；除了服飾之外，當然還有道具要準備。一張鋪上黝黑垂金黃穗飾桌布的桌子，上面放一把摺扇、幾塊方巾、一圈藤圈還有幾樣小道具。一切安排就緒後，本狼走到電梯耐心等候；才一兩分鐘的光景，電梯門打開，大師從包廂中走出。

「吳大師，您的駕臨真令本場晚會蓬蓽生輝。」

「過獎，過獎。一切都準備就緒了？」身高和本狼差不多的資深曲藝界前輩以和藹卻帶一絲威嚴的語調詢問，本狼立即畢恭畢敬地答覆：「一切OK，不過請大師容許本狼在開始嗥之前先簡短介紹一下相聲，尤其是給年輕一輩的獸一點機會教育。」

大師點點頭：「沒問題。那我趁這段時間先戴耳麥。」

「那麼本狼先將桌子搬出去。」本狼嗥完就搬起桌子往前臺走去，大師則在戴好小蜜蜂後開始像個頑童四處張望後臺的設備；也許就是這種從幼獸到年高求知若渴以及事事好奇的精神，大師才能如此享譽曲藝圈吧！這點本狼嗥起來絕對是高攀，不過他那樣和本狼還真像哩！

本狼沒多久就將蓋著黑布的桌子搬到臺上，此時距離新年還有兩小時三刻鐘又五分鐘。

「各位觀眾，距離新年不到三個小時了，期待新年降臨七彩碎紙暴風雪的燦爛嗎？」群獸理所當然又是一陣歡呼，本狼伸出爪掌示意安靜，眾獸的聲音才逐漸減弱。

「接下來的這段表演可以嗥是不亞於七彩碎紙的燦爛。剛才范倫鐵諾的魔術精采絕倫，不過，咱們京喜獸國也有魔術！至於會怎麼變？敬請期待！各位瞧瞧本狼這身裝扮，距離上次穿這麼多也有三個星期了。本狼想即席考考各位，這套服裝是表演哪種藝術的『制服』？」臺下一匹穿著駝中制服的年輕狼立即朗聲回答：「相聲！」

「沒錯！各位觀眾，剛才這位是本狼的學弟之一周狼諺，也是青獸才俊；他現在是方城市曲藝團的新星，歡迎各位屆時於該團演出之際共襄盛舉！」這段可不是事先安排好的，本狼完全隨機應變。

「相聲是曲藝當中最知名的一環，奈何如今的年輕獸愈來愈少聽；這些年的復興曲藝計畫就是為了振興國粹、弘揚傳統！不過，鑒於今晚來現場的獸有很多年輕獸，本狼還是稍微嗥一下相聲的基本常識。相聲起源於如今已被熊貓國佔據的舟山群島，歷史約有兩三百年。種類以表演獸數劃分，單獨一獸稱單口相聲，和說書非常類似，只是不一定是說長篇的故事，並且一定得埋梗才行；兩隻獸講的稱為對口相聲，主要說笑話、通常佔吃重角色的為『逗哏』，比較被動、為次要角色的就是『捧哏』，形式則有逗哏特別吃重的『一頭沉』還有兩獸分量相當的『子母哏』兩種；三隻獸以上一起講就是群口相聲，倘若只有三隻獸還是有分逗哏和捧哏，第三隻獸則是立份兒，四獸以上就沒有特別分各獸類型。除了以上三種相聲之外，還有一種叫化妝相聲；用年輕獸的話來嗥，類似COSPLAY，戲劇性質較重。嗥完形式再來嗥道具，首先傳統對口相聲用的桌子，這桌子特別到有個專有名詞──場面桌，用以確立兩獸之間的位置；場面桌上則鋪黑布，上面有摺扇、巾子、醒木等道具。今晚由於表演的段子性質因素，沒有醒木。以上嗥了這麼多，今晚要和本狼一起嗥這段相聲的究竟是誰？他可以嗥是寶島相聲的開山祖師之一，先前與蝟隆豪大師搭檔數十年的最佳拍檔，數年前更榮獲文化部獸間國寶的殊榮！各位觀眾，請以最熱烈的爪聲、蹄聲、掌聲外加瘋狂歡呼迎接國寶級相聲大師────吳兆南先生！」出乎本狼意料的，在接下來的歡呼聲中，年輕獸所佔的比例近乎一半，平均分貝更只比其他獸低兩三分貝而已；竊以聽之，曲藝復興計劃所獲取之成效遠大於本狼所想，此乃今晚目前最讓本狼興奮之事。大師聽得觀眾呼聲震天之喝彩，遂從右側（觀眾視角，以下雷同）上了舞臺；只見他蹄子在金屬地面上發出清脆聲響，雖算不上健步如飛，卻異常穩健，他是隻老當益壯的山羊。

「今晚來的獸可真多啊！」吳大師將帶蹄的右掌放在眉心上，眺望黑壓壓一片的獸群。

「大師，能和您一同嗥相聲是本狼從大霹靂以來修來的福份。」

「快別這麼嗥！這段相聲我已經將近二十年沒演了，能藉此機會重溫舊夢，讓我久久不能自己。」年邁山羊回想起過去和搭檔發揚國粹的時光，眼眶些微泛紅，本狼趕緊趨前攙扶安慰：「逝者已矣，咱們都記得祂。倘若蝟大師在天之靈得知相聲上了跨年晚會，祂一定感到非常欣慰；曲藝復興的成效無遠弗屆，在在顯示年輕獸對傳統文化的好奇心和熱誠遠遠高過本狼所想。他們隨時準備接棒，咱們今晚就在時代廣場，在全球數十億雙眼眸的注目之下描繪歷史新頁！」在黑白狼安慰與鼓勵之下，再加上吳大師畢竟是經驗豐富的過來獸，他沒兩三秒的功夫就恢復鎮定；本狼和他一起走向定點，他站在場面桌左側、全身得見，本狼則站在桌子後方、下半身以及尾巴被擋住，傳統上逗哏、捧哏在有場面桌的時候都這麼站。

「吳兆南、（斯冰菊），上臺一鞠躬！」兩獸同時對著觀眾彎腰，能在這麼多獸面前展現個狼醉心曲藝的一面，正如尼克當年在煉毒捷運車廂上說的一樣：「可以從臨終遺願清單上刪掉了。」

「前一個項目是賭城魔術，很受大家歡迎哩！」

「沒錯！范倫鐵諾的確有兩把刷子，這點在場觀眾都可以證明。」本狼伸爪比了個讚，幸好此時距離總統大選還有一年多，要不然又會被某些獸譴責是泛政治化了。

「眾所周知，魔術是西方傳進來的玩意兒。」

「不錯。」

「顧名思義呢，它是從這個MAGIC翻譯過來的。跟咱們京喜獸國的戲法呢，有點……異曲同工、大同小異、有點不一樣。」老山羊剛開始說就顯示他幾十年的功夫，最後三個形容以極其迅速卻又聽得清楚的速率說完；這叫做貫口，是指相聲演員在極短時間內說出一大段臺詞，講究「快而不亂，慢而不斷。」除了貫口之外，還有三種表現技巧的基本功。

「怎麼不一樣？」

「西洋的魔術呢……」

「啊。」本狼倒背雙爪，專注聆聽。

「它是道具重於蹄法。咱們京喜獸國的戲法呢……」

「唔。」本狼嘟起嘴唇，心想接下來那句是互文。

「這蹄法呢重於道具。」剛才大師將蹄掌擺在胸前比劃，除了口嗥之外，相聲的肢體語言也是極其重要的。

「正所謂『戲法獸獸會變，各有巧妙不同。』」本狼搖搖右爪掌後，就肉球朝下按在摺扇上。

「你就拿以前逛廟會常有擺地攤的、變戲法的，經常變一個什麼平地摳碗、空碗取酒；你要是頭回看哪！嘿！還真能夠覺得很奇怪、很特別。」吳大師在說這段話的時候不忘拉起袖子，就是為了緊接著的示範；既然是示範，本狼當然要順水推舟的問下去：「您說這平地摳碗是什麼？」

「他就經常拿著一塊布，黑布，可是這夾的……」山羊從本狼這邊的桌上拿了最上面那條爪帕，這也是重要道具之一。

「您這是白的啊！」黑白狼忍不住糾正。

「我這是成樣的，我又不是真這樣的。兩層的，也就是這麼長：兩尺長、一尺寬。（沒錯，夾的。）」吳兆南用帶蹄指頭略為撐開夾層，本狼在視線瞄進去同時微微點頭，而大師也就繼續說明：「藏著一個呢，鐵圈，這鐵圈有用。他就把這塊布揉來倒去、疊來轉去的……」大師說著說著就將那塊布無定向在桌上翻來覆去，本狼在他翻倒的過程中嗥了兩聲啊。

「讓你看這裡頭好像沒有東西，然後啊，他就把這塊布鋪在地下。」

「唔。」黑白狼見山羊將那塊布鋪平，嘴唇微微抿緊仔細觀察。

「拿起一個藤圈，(啊。)比這個大一點罩住裡頭這個鐵圈……」老公羊變出藤圈後放在布上再用左蹄掌將布拉起穿過藤圈，緊接著繼續變戲法：「往出摳啊，一點一點；再來一點，再長點兒，摳得跟一個碗哪那麼高。他還拿了根棍啊敲一敲……」吳大師右蹄掌抄起扇子，隨即用扇央那頭敲了敲蹄帕內一個立體碗型的邊緣；出乎眾獸意料，還真的敲出「噠噠」的聲響。

「那裡頭有鐵圈嘛！」本狼伸爪一比，表情略帶不屑。

「是啊。啪噠，忽然間把這碗哪給打碎了！抬起來一瞧，什麼也沒有哇；可是一摳，真出來一個碗咧！」年邁山羊用一雙蹄掌將白布舉起，隨即右蹄伸出；在眾目睽睽之下，他還真掏出一個碗來！瞬間臺下響起不亞於方才白虎大爪筆魔術的驚嘆和爪、蹄、掌聲。

「這玩意兒還真絕！」本狼伸出右爪食指忍不住驚嘆，可惜兩者性質不同，要不然讓棕山羊和白虎在舞臺上以魔術對決還挺有意思的。

「這就叫啊──平地摳碗。其實這個碗哪，就在剛才這幾塊布下藏著呢。」相聲大師右蹄掌持碗，同時用左蹄掌按了按場面桌面右側的幾塊爪帕；再來他將那碗從右蹄掌移到另一蹄掌，再用前者在碗口畫圈：「碗上蓋一個蓋，周圍拿那自行車內胎那皮子箍著；中間栓根繩兒，這根繩啊露在這外頭。」戲法變完立即予以解析，本狼想這世上罕有。

黑白狼和全球觀眾都盯著老山羊解密，他緊接著把碗給倒扣：「他一掀這塊布的時候呢，一提這繩，這碗就起來了。一摳，這碗就下來了嘛！你說穿這就沒有什麼了嘛！」

「喔！(欸！)不過您剛才說那什麼……」本狼還想再問另一種魔術，然而本狼還沒唸出名稱，大師就搶先答了：「空碗取酒。」捧哏複誦一次後，逗哏將酒的真實成分揭曉：「其實就是水啊！」

「不管啦！那他怎麼取呢？」本狼注視著那個已被山羊扶正的碗，期待下一場的魔術。

「他就啊，拿著袖子這麼一蓋這個碗；唸唸有詞、胡說八道，咕嘰！真來一碗水！這回呢就叫空碗取酒，這就該跟獸要錢啦！」只見吳兆南以袖罩碗、右蹄掌拿著扇子揮舞幾下，再抽蹄取碗放左蹄掌，最後伸出右邊食指朝觀眾劃半圈就結束這個戲法的「示範過程」。其實這只是虛的，因為碗裡根本沒水。本狼此時雙爪肉球放在桌上，再做了個拱爪的爪勢搖搖頭：「敢情這全是假的啊！」

「這沒有什麼絕的。」大師順了順下巴那綹名副其實的山羊鬍，然後繼續說：「它不絕，我也會啊！」本狼聽到這裡眼睛稍微瞪大了些，平時本狼在方城市看街頭藝獸表演都沒碰過他們出糗，能聽大師分享難得的羊生經驗，本狼豎起耳朵認真傾聽。

「那回啊我去瞧變戲法，那個變戲法的變砸了。」山羊開始娓娓道來，同時稍微離開桌邊。

「啊，唷！搞砸了。」

「是這玩意兒啊，我告訴你門兒你就知道了。（喔！）」大師轉了四十五度身又走回桌旁，準備進行假示範。

「什麼空碗取酒啊！（啊，怎麼取？）用一個氣球裡頭灌上水，藏在胳肢窩裡頭；通一個氣迷心兒，就是那個細的膠皮管，管頭上呢拿著黃蠟珠啊，頂著，流不出來；等到要變的時候，蹄伸進去啦，把那個黃蠟珠一摳，這水就流下來了。這有什麼？」年邁公羊示範一番後一攤蹄掌，本狼回了個喔。

「不過有一回呢變砸了。」

「您說的。」本狼將視線重新移回碗上，小型的抖包袱要來了。

「這黃蠟珠摳了一半，上去一半下不來了，這個水下不來了！」大師說到這裡，臺下開始傳來陣陣笑聲。本狼則是喔了一聲後驚呼：「那觀眾不就全看出來了！」

「他著急啊，沒辦法。就擠這個水球。」山羊將右蹄掌夾在左腋下，本狼擺擺右爪又嗥：「太明顯，不可能用！」

「哎呀，他有辦法呀！他念咒啊！哎呀──，天皇皇、地皇皇，胳肢窩裡好癢啊──！」在他用帶蹄指頭撓的同時，這才讓本狼瞭解什麼是哄堂大笑；本狼忍不住跟著反過來做，還補充了句：「就擠出來了。」

「使勁這麼一擠，壞了！（怎麼啦？）水球擠破了，唷，這水打褲襠裡流出來！尿褲子啦！」大師一抖包袱，全場觀眾的笑聲足以將星辰給震下來；就連本狼也在臺上咧嘴而笑，不過此時距離壓軸還有一段時間，因此本狼恢復原先平靜的表情：「您說這都是假的。」聽獵食動物剛這麼一嗥，獵物獸眨眨眼予以反駁：「哎呀。不過獸國變戲法的，可真有幾樣真的。（有嗎？）像什麼吞鐵球啊、吞寶劍啊！哎唷！那是真功夫！」說到吞寶劍那裡，山羊又抄起扇子做了相對應的動作，隨即再用扇端一拍蹄掌心，伸蹄比了個讚！這個爪勢是全球通用的，並且通行期間比本狼想像得還要長好幾十年。

「欸！您說那個吞寶劍哪，哎，本狼還真看見過。」本狼嗥著嗥著也抄起個狼的扇子開始比劃，那次總編輯羅希貝為了慶祝《月滿西樓》銷售量突破三千萬本，邀請本狼到棕櫚酒店欣賞表演；吞劍的那傢伙是隻長頸鹿，那把劍著實長到就算兩匹狼疊羅漢還差兩個頭。

「等那把寶劍從喉嚨裡抽出來的時候，那尖哪還帶血絲呢！」本狼用爪指尖端拍了拍扇央，同時想起之前收看《信不信由你》時的X光吞劍畫面。

「怎麼樣？你知道那是怎麼練的嗎？」大師雙蹄插腰，本狼在低下頭同時簡短答覆：「不知道。」

「我告訴你啊。先說吞鐵球吧！（啊，對。鐵球。）鐵球，（圓的啊。）可不能真拿鐵球練啊。要拿鐵球練「下去，那個有性命之憂。（是是是。）那不行啊。危險哪！（那拿什麼呢？）用棒子麵。（玉米粉。）對，包穀粉把他和成麵，揉成核桃那麼大的圓球；上籠去蒸熟囉，沾涼水往嗓子眼裡吞。（吞到肚子裡？）不。就吞到食道這，一張嘴看不見就成功了。（喔。）然後一運氣，啵，又吐出來了。」大師在講解的同時演得活靈活現，這讓本狼忍不住想問一個問題：「欸，那假如嗥您先用氣頂著，萬一氣頂不住下去了，怎麼辦？」

「那也不要緊。（什麼？）」獵物獸輕描淡寫，獵食動物好奇心更重。

「再吃口鹹菜就甭吃飯了。」聽到這裡本狼忍住心中想糾正的欲望，肇因於本狼怎麼想按照山羊的食性都應該是反過來才對；此時本狼內心的狂想是終結恐龍紀元的那顆「大鐵球」，要是當年只要有一毫米的誤差，如今地球上的這些大都會居民是否都是雙足站立的爬蟲類呢？想這些不重要，重點是鐵球還有最後的補充說明：「這個球呢慢慢的增大，（喔。）然後呢，吞吐自如、不噁心就行了。那就可以真拿鐵球慢慢練了。」

鐵球的部分講完，本狼剛要問吞劍時，山羊卻又繼續說下去：「吞寶劍就不一樣了。（喔。）吞寶劍呢，在舟山群島都得在冬天練。」

「在凍原鎮一年到頭都可以練，為什麼在大陳島那一帶只能在冬天練？」向來打破砂鍋問到底的黑白狼又是一問，高齡九秩晉五的公山羊侃侃而談：「因為那個時代沒有電冰箱啊，舟山的冬天，滴水成冰是點水成凌。把白菜擱在院子裡頭窗檯上，一會兒的功夫，就凍成冰塊了。」本狼見大師又拿起扇子輔助，心想相聲可真是想像力發揮到極致的一門藝術。

「把那白菜幫子拿來，用刀子削成跟寶劍一樣的形狀（尖的形狀。）拿這個試著往下捅，它又硬又涼，捅到哪兒有知覺。這差不多了再換竹子的，然後才能換這個鐵劍吞哪。那玩意兒。不過吞寶劍哪，比吞鐵球好練。」

「怎麼會呢？」聽到這裡本狼還是認為吞劍比較危險，畢竟同樣是吞吐金屬，一個鋒利另一個圓滑；至於練習，個狼單純認為吞白菜幫子會引發嘔吐反射，玉米粉球至少還能填飽肚子，不過要本狼練習？算了吧！

「你想哦，這寶劍無論如何啊，它有個把啊！（對啊！）它感覺不舒服咻就拔出來了。這鐵球圓的，他咕嚕下去了，這沒辦法就要送醫院了！」

「呵呵，這恐怕連　國父再世都救不了。」本狼加了句有點政治意味的笑話，反正明天元旦升旗，開點小玩笑沒關係的。

「欸，照這麼嗥好像──您也是個練家子。」本狼對大師淵博的知識敬佩到六體投地（含尾巴），山羊這時卻顯露他更高深的一面：「不，我不練這個。這沒有意思！我練的是啊，特種的氣──功──戲法。」

獵食動物見獵物獸一展摺扇搧風，接著問下去：「什麼叫氣功戲法？」

「這麼說，你給我倒碗水來，能當著你的面端起這個碗來，咕咚咕咚把它喝下去。」大師用蹄語比劃，本狼也來個照樣造句：「喔！您拿一張餅來，捲上蟲子，本狼也能喀嗤喀嗤把它吃下去。」本狼還以為是什麼獨門絕活？喝水這誰不會啊！

「你把它吃了有什麼用！」獵物獸插腰質問。

「那您把水喝了又有什麼用！」獵食動物微慍反問。

「我沒說完你就搶過去了。我這水喝下去，一運氣，噗！還能夠吐出來……」

「啊，吐一地。」本狼斜睨棕毛山羊，要是他真往舞臺上吐水，那隻大耳狐絕對會把本狼給活活開腸剖肚！

「吐一地幹什麼？往上噴，噴出一朵水蓮花來！上頭有一隻幼獸……」

「什麼種族的？」

「各位觀眾心裡怎麼想，就是什麼種族。這幼獸衝著各位三點頭、三晃尾、三拱蹄敬祝各位身體健康、新年快樂，然後嘩啦，又掉地上。這玩意兒就叫做口吐蓮花。」山羊神情有些得意，本狼方才恍然大悟：「喔！您會口吐蓮花？」

「對對對，口吐蓮花。」

「欸，這很少見。您給咱們來個口吐蓮花，怎麼樣？」既然吳大師表明會這招精彩戲法，當然也要讓全球觀眾瞧瞧京喜獸國文創軟實力的厲害！

「幹嘛？你不太信哪。」

「不單本狼不信，《流言終結者》連驗證都不用，就直接破解這流言。」為了能讓大家有眼福，黑白狼用了點激將法；果然棕毛山羊有些不服氣，他拉起袖子同時昭告天下：「那你要不信的話，我就讓你信了！這麼辦，你先給我去倒碗水行嗎？」

「易如反爪，馬上就來。」

「你辦到就行！待會就讓你信了！」本狼雙爪端起碗來，以小跑步的速度奔後臺去了。范倫鐵諾表演前本狼又泡一壺，這回剛好用上；當本狼在斟茶的時候，聽到外面大師還在說：「不過我剛才說的那鐵球、寶劍，幼獸們可千萬不能練！如果在場有獸要練也可以，你找我，拜我為師；然後呢，我先給你保了意外險，這個受益獸可是我啊！」

大師說到這裡，本狼剛好回到臺上：「欸，水來了。」

「怎麼有顏色？」

「這其實是茶，凍頂烏龍茶。」本狼想性質類似應該能過關，沒想到大師對此有些微詞：「我之前表演都用水，你給我弄茶來幹什麼？」

「用水透明的看不見，茶有顏色比較清楚；您想啊，這次可不是只有一兩百隻獸看您在街頭賣藝，而是全球幾十億獸欣賞您的精彩演出。本狼這樣──嘿嘿，也是為他們著想。」山羊聽了野狼的解釋順了順鬍鬚，想了兩三秒後他點頭同意：「看在全球觀眾的面子上，可以！燙不燙？」

「一小時前泡好，現在早就涼了。」

「行了，行了！再拿面鑼來。」山羊擺擺蹄子，這讓本狼愣在原地，除了把吻部張到最大外加嗥個啊之外，沒有別的反應。獵物獸見獵食動物呆愣在原地，堅決的說：「沒鑼不能變戲法。」

「鑼──鑼──……」本狼左右張望、不知所措，本狼所有道具都帶了，就唯獨忘了鑼！

「哪位貴賓身上帶鑼的？借出來打幾下。」也許是為了發揚傳統文化吧，堂堂國寶級相聲大師還真的像臺下觀眾借鑼；別嗥鑼了，就算是去奧運公園拔鐵餅，搭捷運來回也要兩小時。

「獸家誰來跨年還帶鑼啊！」

「沒有鑼沒法變啊。變戲法都得打鑼，匡匡匡……」山羊一攤雙蹄，這下子戲法恐怕變不成了！要是口吐蓮花因為這種技術性問題無法呈現在世界各地的獸面前，本狼就算最後成功拯救國家，聲譽也將身敗名裂！就算付出任何代價，本狼都得要大師變才行！

「這樣好了，您──找個什麼代用品，行吧？」

「代用品哪……(啊。)代用品……(唔。)欸，有了！就拿你的頭當代用品！」大師逡巡四周一二十秒後，他彷彿發現新行星似的天文學家用扇子指著本狼的頭；一顆智商足以進門薩協會的腦袋如今得當鑼？是可忍孰不可忍！然而，畢竟這是相聲表演，滿足聽眾（當然現在算觀眾）是首要原則，本狼只好伸右爪食指指向腦袋：「本狼這腦袋能當鑼？」

「你願意嗎？」大師那雙羊眼炯炯有神瞪著本狼，這種和過往食物鏈反過來的狀態還真讓本狼有點不習慣。

「可以啊！咱們為了看口吐蓮花嘛！」經過一秒幾千億個神經元精密運算之後，黑白狼擠出笑容同意了。

「咱們就給你變這個口吐蓮花！」一見本狼同意獻上腦袋當鑼敲，大師這回捲起袖子，要動真格了。

「你這腦袋就當鑼啊！（好，行！行了啊！）」本狼剛嗥完，大師就用扇子朝本狼腦門上拍了一下，本狼沒想到這麼快就被打第一下，又愣在原地凝視著山羊；後者有點失望的表示：「不行。」

「怎麼不行？」

「啞巴鑼不響。」這話引起臺下又是分貝數值破表的爆笑，本狼有點惱怒的又指向頭顱大罵：「廢話！本狼這是肉的，您把他打破了也響不了。」

「那叫什麼代替品嘛！我一打，你得匡出聲啊！」吳大師不高興一下子，隨後才說清楚心中想要的。

「喔！（行嗎？）行了，咱們試試！」本狼瞭解後，山羊又揚蹄、舉扇、敲狼頭，這回本狼在兩三秒後才嗥了聲：「匡！」
此舉讓大師做了個卓別林假裝跌倒的動作，插著腰稍微走離場面桌後才又轉身回來：「怎麼後知後覺啊？打了半天才響。」

「喔，太慢了！那麼快點了！」大師第三度舉扇，可是這回扇端距離本狼頭上狼毛尖端還有幾十公分時本狼就搶先發聲：「匡！」

「哎喲！還沒打就響了，捧假了。（那怎麼辦呢？）不像話啊！（那您這是……）」眼見這匹狼一直教不會，山羊這次乾脆直接講明了：「你要錘到鑼響，匡匡！」那兩聲大師直接敲蹄掌示範，這下子本狼終於明白了：「喔！本狼知道！（行了嗎？明白嗎？）」

「咱們試試。（匡匡！）」山羊試第四次，這回總算成功；口吐蓮花有著落，本狼日後繼續寫作的職涯也保住了！

「欸，對了！來了啊！（好！）」大師稱讚之餘將袖子捲得更高，全場屏息以待，光芒能力壓劍戳撲克牌的戲法即將呈現！

「一二三。」山羊說了第一句，隨即正式敲頭，本狼也京兆分合作：「匡匡！」

「二二三。」

「匡匡！」

「自幼出家在舟山。」

「匡匡！」

「舟山有個舟老道。」

「匡匡！」

「他那戲法把我傳。」

「匡匡！」

「收了我徒弟，整八個。」

「匡匡！」這時候本狼開始想這前言會不會有點長，不過念頭只持續一瞬就消逝無蹤。

「倒有七位成了仙！」

「匡匡！」

「只因我貪玩沒得道。」

「匡匡！」

「師父把我轟下山！」

「匡匡！」

「下得山來沒事幹。」

「匡匡！」

「變個戲法賺酒錢。」

「匡匡！」二十五下，應該還不嚴重。

「戲法獸獸都會變。」

「匡匡！」

「就是先得請神仙。」

「匡匡！」

「上八仙！」

「匡匡！」

「下八仙！」

「匡匡！」

「三八二十四仙！」

「匡匡匡匡匡匡匡匡匡匡！」大師還算仁慈「只」打了十下，不過一連被打這麼多下也真夠本狼受的。剛想摀頭的時候，那渾厚有力的嗓音突然又大力稱讚：「真不錯這鑼！」登時全場爪聲、蹄聲、掌聲如雷，被打好幾十下的黑白狼覺得有些頭暈，他集中意識才嗥了聲：「啊！那麼──……」大師此時已將扇子放回桌上，蹄掌在長袍上擦拭幾下，才又抄起「錘子」：「不是，我現在是在試試鑼啊！」聽得山羊方才原來只是測試，臺上捧哏主持狼忍不住發出悲嗥：「凹嗚──────！試鑼？本狼這白打了是吧！」黑白狼又指向有些疼的頭頂，這回還多了臺下狼嗥的背景音效。

眼看本狼有些不甘心，大師連忙搖搖右蹄掌勸慰：「馬上就變口吐蓮花！（喔！）哎哎，待會兒我要是把神仙都請了來，（呃。）你瞧見什麼，可千萬別跑別害怕。（喔！）啊。」年邁山羊又說了一條注意事項，本狼當下又豎起狼耳仔細聽。

「你尤其不能亂嗥話。你要一亂嗥話，把神仙氣跑了，變不出來了。」大師一拍蹄掌，本狼連忙比個「OK」的爪勢保證：「喔，這個您放心！本狼絕不嗥一句話！」

「哎，不不──！一句話不說也不行。」

「什麼？」聽來矛盾的指令讓本狼一頭霧水，山羊見狀繼續交待下去：「到時候你看著我啊，神仙請來了→把水喝下去→運氣運上來→臉一發紅，你有一句話，必得嗥，不嗥變不成！（什麼話呀？）」本狼剛問出口就發覺個狼問了個蠢問題，因為大師抖的包袱居然是：「你得嗥：『爸爸您噴吧！』」本狼又是傻在原地三四秒，才恢復嗥話能力：「那個，吳大師，可以換稱呼嗎？」「我知道，你覺得你和我年紀差太多、齒列尖銳度大相徑庭，不合適。」

「非也──非也──……」本狼兩爪都伸出食指繞圈，這反倒勾起山羊的好奇心：「那是──……」

「哎，老實和您嗥吧！本狼和老爸的關係從小就糟透了，程度糟到本狼和那傢伙雙方好多年前就互不承認；您要本狼叫您爸爸，本狼豈止願意，還興奮到上了天哩！您要讓本狼有些難堪，不如要本狼叫姑丈；祂生前常常鼓勵本狼，您在本狼的狼生中所扮演的角色也和祂極其相似。」本狼嗥出苦衷後，吳大師又順了山羊鬍幾下後做出決定：「那就姑且讓你叫一回姑丈吧！（安摯謝！）我再提醒你一件事：待會兒神仙請來，我喝下水去，你瞧我臉色一變，你就叫！你叫得聲越大越好！聲小可不行啊。（怎麼啦？）神仙們歲數大了，耳背了聽不見；你聲叫得越大越好，聲越大蓮花越大。聽見了沒有？（好的欸！）哎，來啊！說來就來啊！」臺上兩獸再度準備就緒，要為全球眾獸獻上口吐蓮花！

「一二三四五。」

「匡匡！」

「金木水火土。」

「匡匡！」

「要得戲法靈。」

「匡匡！」

「還得抓把土。」

「匡匡！」

「一請天地動。」

「匡匡！」

「二請鬼神驚。」

「匡匡！」

「三請豬葛亮。」

「匡匡！」

「四請張道羚。」

「匡匡！」

「五請小鼯禪。」

「匡匡！」

「六請老驥公。」

「匡匡！」

「請來哮天狼。」

「匡匡！」

「再請撼地熊。」

「匡匡！」

「九請牛魔王。」

「匡匡！」

「十請虎爺公。」

「匡匡！」

「請來了狐志強。」

「匡匡！」

「再請狂金平。」

「匡匡！」

「請來牛克襄。」

「匡匡！」

「再請白騫勇。」

「匡匡！這都是神仙嗎？」打到這裡本狼感覺已經要腦震盪合併腦血腫啦！

「請來馬志祥。」

「匡匡！」

「再請柯俊熊。」

「匡匡！」

「早請早到！」

「匡匡！」普通病房！

「晚請晚到！」

「匡匡！」加護病房！

「如若不到！」

「匡匡！」直接送醫急救！

「銅鑼喊叫！」

「匡匡！安摯謝！」生死交關！

「銅鑼喊叫啊──────！」

「匡匡匡匡匡匡匡匡匡匡！」在黑白狼被摺扇打了將近一百下之後，山羊將袖子捲到蹄肘處再舉碗喝茶；碗空茶盡後一蹲馬步，尾巴下垂、將全身精氣調和，達清氣上升、濁氣下降、二氣均分、延年益壽之效後，棕毛山羊顏面發紅，也到了本狼該請示之時。

「差不多了。姑丈您噴哪！」本狼用普通音量喊，大師還是維持原樣；難道是本狼嗥得不夠大聲，神仙感受到本狼誠意不夠？

「姑丈您噴哪！」本狼用比剛才還要大一倍的音量，這回山羊有反應了，他微微搖頭，用右蹄掌指著紅臉；該不會是本狼有雜念，得專心一致方能讓金石為開？

「姑丈，您噴哪！」本狼這回吃了秤砣鐵了心，用聲帶所能負荷的最大音量請大師表演，就只差沒有六體投地；突然間，山羊果真噴了，那烏龍茶所呈現的效果讓全場驚愕！

大師花了大約五秒噴完那口茶，然而那些茶卻沒有在空中依照什麼流體力學形成有幼獸在上頭祝福的水蓮花，反倒它們的最終歸宿是一襲靛藍長袍、一身黑白狼毛、粉紅皮膚、一副金黃鏡框以及一對透明鏡片上！沒錯，大師壓根兒不會口吐蓮花，他這頭逗哏羊只會把一匹對相聲興趣濃厚的捧哏狼噴得一身濕！本狼被噴濕後兩秒，6000萬獸歇斯底里的笑聲幾乎要將全場的收音系統給震壞；這下子本狼也顧不得什麼文明了，長袍一脫、顯露獠牙森森，大師扮著鬼臉輕鬆逃到後臺，黑白狼忽略頭頂傷勢張牙舞爪追上前去，重演當年獵食動物追殺獵物獸的大自然寫照。當然大師最終沒有被本狼嗑了，這只是逼真的演技而已；回到後臺本狼去書包拿浴巾擦拭全身，同時大師表示見本狼方才表現，有意破例收本狼為第七個徒弟，當下本狼欣喜若狂，恭送吳大師一直到完全看不見電梯包廂為止。本狼回到臺上之時，距離新年還有兩個小時又一刻鐘；經過魔術以及相聲的饗宴後，應該回到比較清淡的主持獸「嘮叨」時間。

「各位現場觀眾、電視前的欣賞者以及網友們，請放心，大師毫毛無傷！咱們兩獸都是PROFESSIONAL，都有多年經驗；當一門專業修到一定程度，就能收放自如、矇眼都能做。接下來這位來自桃園新屋，是中生代客家藝壇的翹楚。各位都知道京喜獸國主要分四種文化：原住獸、客家、舟山以及金馬渡，本狼四種都有興趣，其中客家鑽研得特別深。本狼會嗥一點客語，聽167氣象臺、大眾運輸廣播客語全聽得懂；在此露一爪當然也行，像跨年這種大型活動，辦跨行活動叫做『做鬧熱』，各位可以上客委會的客語認證詞彙資料庫去查詢。嗥的嗥完換唱的，客家歌曲本狼當然也會唱個兩三首，其中一首叫《小黃鼠狼》，就是這位歌星作詞、寫曲、演唱一爪包辦。各位，爪聲、蹄聲、掌聲外加一句『吾心蓋暢』，歡迎──謝宇威！」接著只見一穿著客家藍衫和同色長褲的黃鼠狼上臺，本狼嗥了聲「安摯謝」後就又回到後臺；謝宇威第一首當然就唱《小黃鼠狼》，第二首《客家本色》，這本狼當然也跟著在電腦房裡面跟著唱，反正四周有貼隔音泡棉，不會妨礙臺上的節目。

「……時代在進步，社會改變，是非善惡充滿獸間。奉勸世間客家獸，修好心田。正正當當做一隻良善个獸，就像恩介老祖先。永久不忘祖宗言，千年──萬年──。千年────萬年────！」黑白狼唱完又喝了口茶，頓時尿意湧上來；本狼想再忍恐怕會尿毒症，於是出房之後到後臺前區正中央，中央有一個藍紅紫各三分之一的按鈕。本狼用腳底肉球一按，隨即後退兩公尺；只見大約1.5公尺見方的木板往舞臺方向退去，露出一個黑洞來，沒多久就有一塊上面一點一點的塑料浮現，然後那塊塑料持續上升，居然是一間流動廁所！這間廁所只要不是像B老大那種微獸都能用，裡面有觸控裝置可以調小便斗和洗爪臺的高度；本狼開門進去解放暨洗爪之後，廁所當然還在。既然曾經上來就應下去，門上門把同高度另一邊也有一顆顏色一模一樣的按鈕，一按就下去了。

待廁所回到地下之後，剛好黃鼠狼唱完最後一首；他回後臺本狼銜接上出去，再介紹太極虎國六年前全球竄紅的PSY，瘦狼肥虎一同跳騎馬舞，這也算是全球跨年一絕。

對了，PSY的獸慶剛好就是12月31日，所以本狼趁這個機會爆料給眾獸知道，並請觀眾一起祝這位虎大叔獸慶快樂！穿著全套亮藍西裝打領結的老虎到後臺後，本狼留在臺上繼續介紹：「果然和正牌的一起跳還是後者厲害，本狼離出道還有一大段距離呢！話嗥回來，緊接著這位歌星本狼也很崇拜，當年世足賽曾經唱過主題曲《WAKA WAKA》；三年前夜嗥怪事件時她的和平集會本狼也參加過，不只為藝壇帶來不少珠玉，更促進了獵食動物與獵物獸之間的和解！大家都知道她是誰，一起大聲喊她的名字！」黑白狼臺上登高一呼，時代廣場立即迴盪著四個字：「志羚姐姐！」 

「太小聲了，本狼聽不到！」

「志羚姐姐！」這下子不只時代廣場，整個城中區的獸恐怕都聽到跨年晚會的喧騰；若非今晚是跨年夜，恐怕光是噪音汙染的罰單就足以讓本狼傾窩蕩產了。

「再大聲點，讓全世界知道方城市的厲害！」這句教唆果真驚天動地，「志羚姐姐！」的聲波傳遞範圍遠遠大於方城市的全境，恐怕從太平島到釣魚台赤尾嶼都能聽見遠在一兩千公里外的歡呼聲！

「對，就是要這樣熱情！敬請欣賞志羚姐姐所帶來的勁歌熱舞！」志羚姐姐右蹄掌持麥克風踏著穩健步伐走到舞臺中央，對著全場左、中、右總共獻上三個飛吻；臺下有的歌迷當場受不了差點癱軟在地，幸好有親朋扶起，要不然會悔恨終生。

「各位方城市的朋友，新年快樂！能將我最精華的演出獻給各位，是我莫大的榮幸！今晚大家一起狂歡吧！首先就帶來這首《TRY    EVERYTHING》！」此時本狼已經回到後臺前區，再過幾秒前奏播到一半；本狼剛坐上旋轉椅，就看到《拍週刊》實況轉播到舞臺中間又露出一個黑洞，這已經是全球知名藝獸演唱會的必備橋段了，舞團或神祕嘉賓都是這樣出場的。只要知曉志羚名號的，本狼先嗥可不是「飛躍的羚羊」紀政女士，都曉得她身旁有四隻猛虎爺；他們的名號沒獸知道，志羚和經紀公司保密到窩，就連本狼這知道不少凍知識的行家都對此一無所知。然而，這次表演舞團的成員和之前可謂是判若雲泥……

當地板重回定點後，只見舞團獸數不是四隻，而是六隻！這多出來的兩隻是誰呢？只要是志羚網路後援會的都知道，ZPD的肥豹子、壯水牛就只穿著那條露一點大腿的短褲在那邊跟著猛虎爺們整齊劃一的跳；畢竟這兩獸可能從志羚剛出道就追到現在，所以每一段舞步、每一個音符以及每一首歌的走位都是絲毫不差！蠻牛和洪金豹圓了畢生夢想，本狼取得各可對他們要求做一件事的承諾，皆大歡喜；既然局長和門面在臺上跟著偶像載歌載舞，再加上警察再怎麼辛勤值勤也會累，於是就有兩三個隊員轉過身去仰望臺上的精湛演出。怎知，就在這時，觀眾群中那隻獸總算現身了……

志羚姐姐在唱第三首歌《虎虎生風》的時候，可能是因為攝影師覺得一直拍臺上無聊的關係，所以他開始全場到處拍；全場的獸當然臉上幾乎都是一樣的狂喜表情，沒什麼好嗥的。然而，當攝影師拍到右側後面（舞臺視角）之時，本狼剎時大吃一驚：因為本狼發現其中一隻獸就有凌晨那隻倒病毒嫌犯的面部刺青！登時本狼就用IPAW視訊聯絡阿祿，他那時正在SNG車那邊喝檸檬汁，他接起來的聲音語調輕鬆：「唷，阿菊。表演真精彩，怎麼這麼快就找我？圓柱體我還有一個多小時才要送呢！」

「當然有事，本狼和亦叡凌晨發現傾倒病毒的兇爪！」

「真的？繼續嗥下去！」本狼就將凌晨的經過簡短嗥了一遍，最後還不忘提及開演前聽到疑似兇爪的聲音；袋鼠聽完黑白狼敘述，趕緊問道：「你嗥那個嫌犯位置在何處？」

「在舞臺看出去右側後方，你請攝影師再拍回那個地方。」

「OK！」袋鼠用小蜜蜂對攝影師下令，本狼猜這攝影師也算經驗豐富，一拍就找到嫌犯所在的區塊。不過就算找到那個區塊，幾百隻獸黑壓壓的在一起還是很難找；於是本狼要放大，袋鼠傳令下去，電腦螢幕上的區塊又集中；這次比較清楚了，嫌犯似乎是貓科的，吻部有鬍鬚！不過要判斷是什麼獸，又得再放大了；這次攝影師放大的倍率到鏡頭中只有幾獸的程度，嫌犯總算現出原形！原來這隻母獸嫌犯是隻黑豹！既然是黑豹毛色當然烏黑，不過如此近距離拍攝將她的特徵顯示出來：除了那三處刺青之外，她的毛色其實是灰黑相雜的。她穿著身上繡著美文SOUL的黃底黑字短袖，下半身則穿著一條右褲管全灰、左褲管灰以及粉紅各半的短褲；除此之外她還在右肩背一個深咖啡色的側背包，這背包長得很像高爾夫球袋，只是兩邊都是密合的，中間有一條拉鍊。

「確定是她嗎？」

「沒錯！錯不了！」本狼在電腦前神情有些激動，袋鼠卻仍保持一貫的冷靜：「只有你認為是還不算，亦叡看過也嗥是才算。」

「對喔！本狼馬上聯絡他！」本狼啟動三方通話功能，亦叡朝那方看去，還真看到了；當他回答「是！」之後，三獸決定由亦叡負責稟報全體隊員注意，待將E.T.擒住之後再行定奪。

志羚姐姐唱完最後一首《母狼》就先謝幕回到後臺，她先暫時回保姆車休息；緊接著的表演是滅火器樂團。聽這團名本狼就覺得晦氣，詛咒跨年晚會發生火災？不過鑒於尾書很多獸留言想要他們上場表演，所以無論再怎麼不情願，本狼還是得邀！為此本狼就暫時關掉螢幕和喇叭，專心想跨年後該怎麼捉住E.T.；想著想著時間已過了二十三點，在總統上臺之前最後一個節目，是舞蹈表演。這次本狼請的可不是林懷民的雲門舞集，要跳的只有一隻獸；並且這隻獸和PSY、范倫鐵諾一樣，都是搭飛機蒞臨方城市獻上精彩演出。滅火器一唱完本狼又回到臺上，這時候全場的觀眾有部分有些疲憊；這時候就該發揮本狼之前在欣賞「莒光日」時學到的激勵獸心本領，提振觀眾的精神！

「各位在時代廣場群聚的獸們！距離新年不到一個小時了，準備好倒數了沒有？」本狼聽得全場回答「準備好了！」的有八成音量聲如洪鐘，剩下兩成好似方才沒晚間獵食（獵食動物版本的「吃晚餐」）音量有點小；幸好接下來的舞蹈足以讓全場獸的疲憊一掃而空，只要本狼能勾起那些疲備獸的興趣去暫時壓制勞累，讓他們能藉此撐到新年就行。

「接踵而至的節目是舞蹈，倘若嗥雲門舞集是多獸共舞的恢弘，這隻獸的舞蹈風格就是發揚亞洲北方獸族的豪邁！本狼想現在一定有些獸覺得有點疲倦，本狼瞭解，一個月前的恐嚇影片差點讓在廣場上的各位不想共襄盛舉；然而，各位來了，冒著可能犧牲的風險也要為迎接一個新的開始、捍衛自由民主精神的理念來到TIMES SQUARE說出吾等對暴力恐嚇的反感以及司法正義的嚮往。那位在一百嵐在本狼胸口潑一杯滾燙鐵觀音的店員、那群因為本狼失嗥對本狼進行暴力攻擊的學長學弟以及其他對本狼不滿的獸們，本狼想嗥『安摯謝』；因為你們的極端爪段更加顯示京喜獸國在這條漫漫長途上，還要走很長的一段路。吾輩都曾經自大、狂妄、吹捧過，然而隨著吾等從幼獸逐漸長成亞成獸，最後成年；在這段從幼體發育完全的過程中，吾輩發現世界並非以自身為中心旋轉，總會有不同的個體，這些個體也都各自有迥異的想法以及世界觀。倘若本狼要別獸尊重個狼的政治立場，那麼本狼就得先對別獸的想法給予適當的看重；因此，本狼在此宣示，將不對所有在E.T.爭議中曾經攻擊過本狼的獸提告。本狼寬恕了這些獸，所以，倘若可以，也請這些獸饒恕本狼如何？」本狼嗥到這裡，至少就本狼憶及剛才有些累的觀眾出現若有所思的表情；只要他們開始思忖，要鼓舞他們可謂是唾爪可得！

「吾等從遙遠年代的對立到如今相互尊重的包容，是經由克服漫漫長途的艱難險阻所實現；就如同即將大顯舞藝的這隻獸，他之前擔任敵營最大國的首腦，卻不似他的所有前任頭子一樣殘暴又工於心計，他促成鐵鎚與鐮刀宰制的地獄轉化為百花齊放的言論自由花園。各位，準備感受伏特加的躍動吧！有請米開爾‧謝爾蓋耶維奇‧戈巴契夫！」本狼話音一落，一頭戴黑框眼鏡、頭上有一塊禿掉、身著全套仿製皮襖及皮褲的北極熊登上舞臺；邀請這位政治家暨舞蹈家其實是簡老闆的主意，二十五年前戈巴契夫造訪京喜獸國就曾經到明星品嘗北國風味，這次他來方城市除了是再訪全寶島羅剎熊國文化氛圍最濃厚的地點之外，還有就是為了祖國的現況而來。首先第一首曲子是柴可夫斯基《胡桃鉗》的《羅剎熊國舞曲》，這首曲子明星在尼古拉誕辰、芬娜誕辰以及週年慶都會播放，本狼欣賞《胡桃鉗》時，芭蕾舞團通常都會找雄壯威武的大型公獸顯示文化刻板印象的陽剛；戈巴契夫縱使也是大型公獸之一（並且還是熊），身材臃腫程度不亞於洪金豹的他舞得卻靈活極了，陽剛之餘還加入不少陰柔的風格博得滿堂彩。緊接著第二首是哈察督量的《劍舞》，這首是雙獸一起跳，而另一隻跳的獸──對，本狼又毛遂自薦「中飽私囊」了；然而，本狼所拿的劍是氣球做的，為的就是引發最大的「笑果」。這段本狼是一個有一定舞蹈實力的挑戰者，戈巴契夫則是老神在在的舞沙皇；本曲非常適合兩獸競爭，本狼和北極熊全曲互不相讓，直到最後衛冕者在最後一個音符乾脆用爪子將氣球劍刺破，黑白狼的「挑釁」才以略遜一籌告終。再來第三首是羅剎熊國（領海）以及太平洋國混血的白海豚VITAS所演唱的《2號歌劇》，這時候本狼在跨年前最後一次回後臺；電腦房裡本狼趁機在尾書傳訊息給總統，問他還有多久會蒞臨現場，他回說再二十分鐘，目前他的禮車還在凍原鎮和城中區之間的隧道行駛。至於那傢伙嘛……為了親自確認鹿總統會不會暴斃在舞臺上，E.T.絕對會在倒數前夕到會場來。

在後臺喝完最後一杯茶，本狼又回到臺前；這時候戈巴契夫剛好跳完最後一首曲子，全場尖叫聲以及前肢最前端互相拍動的聲音不斷。縱使已年逾八旬，連跳了半個小時，北極熊最多只是氣有點喘而已；跳民族舞蹈這種運動果真讓他活得更久更愉快，看樣子本狼得將騎腳踏車的頻率從一個月一次增加到一週一次，才能活到阿原當高祖父的時候。

「戈巴契夫先生，您帶來的表演真讓本狼讚不絕口！您能以接近凍梨的高齡以及圓潤身材能跳得如此靈活，一定有什麼祕方吧？」本狼在詢問前總書記時雙足懸空，麥克風的噴射氣流功能讓本狼的視線能提升到和熊眼一樣的高度。

「其實非常簡單，就是練習，一切都源自於練習。從我還是小熊時到如今年高，『ПРАКТИКА』這個詞彙一直在我的熊生有著不可磨滅的影響力。」北極熊以平穩的聲調透露「祕訣」，這和本狼的過去不謀而合；當年其實本狼也曾經歷經過投稿屢次鎩羽而歸的困境，直到《凍原迷蹤》讓本狼正式打進方城市文壇為止。

「本狼和您剛好差一個花甲，不過練習的次數也許能並駕齊驅，只不過本狼是寫作的篇數罷了。對了，剛才《劍舞》那段，本狼表現如何？」本狼歪頭笑了笑，同時暗自慶幸BEASTUBE上面的羅剎熊國土風舞影片多到總長有一個月時間的程度。

「以一匹在一個月內初學的狼來說，還算可圈可點。不過你和普丁比起來，跳得太棒了；他什麼都會，就是對舞蹈和自由民主一竅不通。」聽到戈巴契夫的正面評價，本狼也予以回敬：「本狼還算初出茅廬，能有這樣的結果，本狼也算不枉這三十天的辛勤練習。本狼從未想過在全身瘀傷的狀況下雙臂交叉同時蹲著輪流踢腿、尾巴還要當節拍器會是多麼困難重重，光這點本狼就贏過普丁；然而，要論在政治以及舞蹈界的成就，本狼只是一顆棕矮星，您卻是最璀璨的天狼星哪！」北極熊對本狼的讚譽回以露出上下各八九顆獠牙的微笑，當年他在領諾狽爾和平獎時也揚起同樣的笑容；只嘆北亞大部分居民在重見天日後不懂得珍惜，結果現在才讓那隻棕熊為所欲為。

「天狼星？也許。不過我想我的光芒還不夠耀眼吧！」戈巴契夫倏地話鋒一轉，臉色變得有些落寞；一見名列在世政治偶像第二位的他神情些許憔悴，本狼連忙勸慰：「您曾經留給北亞以及全球無窮無盡的和平之光，本狼竊以觀之足以讓銀河系所有的恆星亮度總和黯然失色；如今北國只是陷入暫時的黑暗，終會有重見光明之日。」

「可惜，我可能活不到那一天了。常言道：『夜色最濃重時為黎明前夕。』沒有星辰在夜空照耀，在一片黑暗之中要抵抗肆無忌憚攻擊的危險；對那些全心全意期盼天亮的獸來說，這是何等煎熬！」年邁北極雄神情有些激動，他的胎記周圍滲出不少汗水，禿頭處被聚光燈照得發亮。

「只期待天亮是不夠的，倘若星星不亮，咱們就必須自行點燈！從太空望向地球夜半球，萬家燈火將獸的都會帶照得恍如白晝；也許星辰不會在地球上每一個地方放出同等的光亮，各地的獸民卻能用LED讓環境以及內心發光；當亮度達到一定程度時，黎明終將到來。」本狼嗥得頗有宗教獸士開示的意味，但和其中某些品性惡劣者相較，差別在於本狼不會斂財。

「斯冰菊，你有成為政治家的潛力，也許現在臺上有兩顆恆星也說不定。」前總書記打趣的說，本狼對此也加了點幽默：「恆星當譬喻是絕佳的，但是實際成為恆星可就糟透了！本狼在攝氏1000萬度的高溫只會瞬間蒸發，連夸克都不留！」這回臺下的笑聲沒有兩個小時前相聲那麼大，也許科普笑話的包袱需要更多包裝才能更有感染力。

「要是你瞬間就能蒸發，我恐怕得多花個幾秒！」北極熊此言一出哄堂爆笑，這位世界偉獸勇於當眾自嘲的雅量讓本狼自嘆不如。曾經本狼也懷疑，在鐵鎚和鐮刀摧殘下的國家可以出開明的領袖？至少他證明有時候看似不可能的事也會發生，就如同九千年前沒有獸會認為自由民主的國家會存在於這個世界上；五十年前要是有獸說星星獸所寫的小說會勇奪暢銷書排行榜冠軍，他會被當成瘋子；五年前倘若本狼宣稱方城市第一位狐狸警察會在鹿總統任期內現身，只會被譏嘲是痴狼嗥夢。不過以上這些事最終都成真了，那句「ANYONE CAN BE ANYTHING！」絕非只是某些憤世嫉俗者所認為的政治口號，而是去做就有機會實現，且付出程度和實現機會呈正比的定律。

「恆星相較於吾等實在是非常長壽，就算最短命也有幾百萬年可以耗；然而，吾等也能像天上星辰一樣，在獸生的舞臺上發光發熱、照耀他獸！您還有什麼話要補充的，敬愛的前諾狽爾和平獎得主？」本狼這次調整了科普的比重，嗥完後將麥克風最後一次對著北極熊。戈巴契夫用右爪食指搔了搔下巴，隨後才慎重說出他的心聲：「眾所周知，除了如今的羅剎熊國之外，全世界還有許多地方的獸民受專制極權所苦；今日距離京喜獸國肇建有八千餘年，民主自由、多元文化早已成為普世價值。追求理想絕對不容易，無論是哪一種理想，多多少少會遭遇艱難險阻；而推翻專制政府、建立民主共和國尤其是其中最為艱鉅的一種。我很慶幸當年在任時能讓鐵槌和鐮刀的噩夢劃下句點，讓向日葵再度遍開在羅剎熊國廣袤的國土上；縱使自由之途的起點也代表我政途的終點，我絕不後悔當年的決定！貴國故總統尼古拉曾說：『今天不做，明天就會後悔。』在這個即將迎接嶄新年度的時刻，我想藉此機會鼓勵所有的獸在逐夢踏實之際，同時嘗試對各國的獸多一些關懷；讓全球民主自由的種籽在苦痛的環境發芽，驅散殘暴和冷漠的毒霧，讓地球上一千億獸都能有自我實現的機會！」促進世界和平、終結五十年雙方不信任的年邁白熊這番話擲地有聲，在場的獸喝彩、爪聲、蹄聲以及掌聲的熱烈程度已經達到前所未有的高峰；戈巴契夫在今晚跨年之後還會待到元月3日，屆時他將飛越太平洋到驢象國繼續這次全球參訪之旅。

「前總書記這段話真是發獸深省！本狼也在此祝福您С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ！同時也感謝您今晚所帶來如此北亞文化濃烈的舞蹈，本狼想所有曾經心繫北國的獸都能感受到您的這番心意。倘若您有空，歡迎留下一起見證獸國8294年的開端。」總書記在回到後臺前露齒笑了一下，他那抹飽經政治風霜後領悟諸多哲理的笑靨，和本狼腦海中兩星期前在明星三樓替本狼先行慶生的老黑熊重疊，也許這就是殊途同歸吧！

「各位觀眾，距離新年只剩下二十五分鐘！準備好許什麼新年新希望了嗎？」本狼雙腳重履舞臺地面後以略顯激動的神情問著，臺下的眾獸對於行將來到的新歲感到異常興奮；不過，那傢伙也即將來到會場，在ZPD確定能在場制伏這隻威脅總統以及全體獸民的獵食動物前，本狼仍然不能掉以輕心。

「本狼想各位老早就準備好了。各位想聽本狼的嗎？」黑白狼問完就將麥克風對準前方。

「想！」

「告訴我們！」

「I WANT TO KNOW！」除了以上三種主要回答之外，本狼還聽到「我的新希望是在這裡親眼見證你死在臺上！」這類E.T.支持者的肺腑之言，希冀稍後別出什麼亂子才好；怎知，正當本狼如此暗想之際，突發狀況還真的爆發了……

「啊！我的爪機被偷了！」位於中間區塊、距離舞臺約200公尺的公犰狳突然發覺個獸物品不翼而飛，果然扒爪就是會趁這種大型活動狠撈一筆！以犰狳的倒楣為開頭，他方圓5公尺內的獸幾乎都遭到竊賊「光顧」他們的錢包或爪機，當心個獸貴重財物的勸戒究竟要什麼時候才會被觀眾們所接受？要是一般狀況下，ZPD的員警一定會優先處理扒爪所引發的恐慌；怎奈這次跨年晚會有恐攻的風險，員警們非經本狼或局長命令，皆不得擅自離開舞臺周圍值勤區20公尺，以免E.T.的爪下趁機作亂。

「各位觀眾，切莫驚慌！本狼現在就請蠻牛局長派遣兩三位員警前往把那宵小逮住！局長，請蹄派……」正當本狼要嗥出心中認可的捉賊獸選時，倏地那個身影出現在中間偏左、距離舞臺約190公尺處，因為那裡的獸潮和其他區塊比起來沒那麼擠，所以身影才清晰到足以讓本狼辨認。那個小偷穿背心、兩邊褲管上各有雙白紋夾單紅紋的黑色短褲、紅眼、長身，還有尾尖那段黑毛；錯不了的，那就是半年前在那輛擁擠公車上，將本狼新領的版稅占為己有的黃鼠狼！這廝身材細長、動作靈活，要在摩肩擦踵的跨年晚會上逮捕他絕非易事；不過，倘若有種讓他受輕傷倒下卻不會誤傷旁獸的武器就好了……欸！本狼不是有嗎？

「各位別擔心！本狼有辦法在嗥新年新希望的同時把那毛賊抓住！」黑白狼邊嗥邊伸爪進右口袋拿出一方小盒子，掀蓋並與盒底疊合後，一把閃著金黃耀眼光澤的拆信刀顯露於眾獸面前。

「這把拆信刀就是『金小刀』，不久前范倫鐵諾魔術秀的時候本狼就打算拿出來，奈何白虎想用劍，所以才等到這時候；這把刀除了拿來拆信之外，還有聲控攻擊罪犯的功能。各位一定不信，本狼就在此示範給大家看！」本狼左爪握緊小刀，隨即開始示範。

「首先要按下位於刀把底端的聲控開關，然後嗥出你想制伏的罪犯資料。就像這樣：姓名──威斯頓、性別──公、毛色──棕色、類型──慣竊、攻擊部位──臀部左半邊、插入深度──兩公分！」本狼口頭輸入資料後，金小刀突然發出一道金光，並浮現一個「Y」，本狼接著說明：「閃金光代表查詢全國前科資料庫程序完成，出現『Y』代表有前科、『N』為查無此獸。最後再把刀拋出去之前，得先嗥一句話確保血液不會干擾裡面的晶片；各獸未來倘若有買一把可以自訂，個狼是用一位學長的口頭禪。『大是大非！』」本狼嗥完學長口頭禪後將拆信刀拋出，只見金小刀在空中連續轉了好幾圈，然後才刀鋒向前直直朝威斯頓的臀部飛過去；他這次將偷來的贓物都放在反背的背包內，也許是因為這次偷得太盡興的緣故，背包的重量讓他跑得沒有像之前做案時那麼快。當他發覺有刀「跟蹤」的時候為時已晚，金小刀在他回首之際狠狠戳進了黃鼠狼偷兒的屁股，頓時從臀部傳來的劇痛讓他忍不住向前撲倒！

「哎呀────！」他這一倒還想得周到，為了避免腹部著地會把爪機的玻璃弄碎，他還在倒地前調整成側躺的姿勢；當他在由花崗岩鋪成的地面上使勁掙扎時，本狼又嗥：「那隻黃鼠狼附近的觀眾們，有沒有哪位勇者願意將他押解到值勤區的？」

「我來！」只見在中間偏左、距離舞臺150公尺處有一只帶蹄的掌舉起，本狼朝著聲源轉頭，發現甜美聲音的主獸是一隻和本狼年歲相仿的母山羌。

「好極了！有像妳這樣英勇的市民，正是方城市以及京喜獸國得以持續進步的關鍵！而本狼的新年新希望就是：能為這個國家寫出一部獻給眾革命先烈的作品！」

「半瞎混蛋狼，別以為你用『金小刀』就可以解決我！我會出來找你算帳的！」威斯頓在本狼讚揚母山羌之際破口大罵，卻馬上被英雌緊緊掐住雙爪腕部。

「不知好歹的毛賊，去跟法官說吧！」身著黃衣黑裙的年輕山羌押解著黃鼠狼往值勤區前去，獸潮十分合作隨著他們的步伐讓出一條通道來；一見危機解除，本狼鬆了一口氣。而此時正好兩輛禮車即將停下的輪胎磨擦聲吸引了本狼的注意，他們來了……

「經過剛才的小插曲，跨年晚會即將邁入今年最後的高潮！在志羚姐姐演唱《快樂天堂》前，咱們京喜獸國的藝術家總統已經蒞臨現場！」隨著蹄聲和肉球聲逐漸接近，本狼的腦內啡濃度也以火箭升空般的速度提升；僅僅半分鐘多的光景，鹿總統被隨扈簇擁著來到舞臺階梯旁。除了他們之外，本狼還發現了一個驚喜：上個月底受嚴重槍傷的首席國策顧問蒼煌就在後頭，他腹部還包著繃帶，神色卻已紅潤許多。又過了十秒，鹿興民在總統專用曲《向元首致敬》的雄壯樂聲中踏上舞臺；這時候大螢幕顯示京喜獸國的國徽，不曉得這次總統會講多久？

「鹿總統，歡迎您大駕光臨。新年即將來臨，本狼想請您對全國同胞以及全球友獸說幾句話。」本狼嗥完隨即將麥克風交給馴鹿，此時已是二十三點五十分。

「全國民眾、全球友獸：能在如此盛會受邀前來，我感到無比榮幸！為了不打攪各位的興致，我只想說一聲：『新年快樂！』」頭戴貝雷帽、身著畫袍的馴鹿這次致詞簡潔到令本狼咋舌的地步，不過現場的觀眾倒是因此特別開心。

「總統今晚的致詞相當精闢呢！看看時間也到了要唱《快樂天堂》的時候，請總統和本狼一起邀請志羚姐姐上臺演唱這首金曲！」

「好！歡迎志羚姐姐！」總統在隨扈拿出小蜜蜂後立即戴上，隨即和本狼一起伸爪臂歡迎志羚姐姐再度登臺！舞臺前方的黑洞又再次出現，只是這次出場的是歌星本獸、舞團這次不會參與；當這位身著粉紅兩件式亮粉表演服的巨星再次亮相時，全場陷入今晚前所未有的癲狂！

「方城市、京喜獸國、全世界，我愛你們！接下來這首《快樂天堂》獻給在日常生活中為夢想辛勤奮鬥的各位！」志羚輕啟朱唇帶來簡短的前言後，隨即唱出那令獸耳熟能詳、魂牽夢縈的歌詞：「大象長長的鼻子正昂揚，全世界都舉起了希望；黑熊挺立著揮舞熊掌，沒有獸應該永遠沮喪。河馬張開口吞掉了水草，煩惱都裝進他的大肚量；獵豹奔馳著邁向前方，漫漫長途更需要夢想！告訴你一個神秘的地方，一個動物們的快樂天堂。跟凡間一樣的忙碌擾攘，有哭有笑當然也會有悲傷，我們擁有同樣的陽光。」在她唱第一段的時候，歌詞提到的動物都會做出相對應的動作，當然獵豹不可能跑，要不然會釀成不知多少獸踩傷、推倒的慘劇，所以就本狼所觀察到：除了洪金豹是又吃了一個甜甜圈之外，在場所有的獵豹都擺出了起跑的姿勢。

第一段是獨唱，間奏響起時，志羚當眾開口邀請：「各位在場的獸們，接下來請和我一起合唱！電視機以及網路上的朋友們，會唱的也歡迎一起來！」既然國民偶像都這麼說了，本狼自然也拉開嗓子高唱；鹿總統更是邊唱邊忘情將那雙鹿角盡情搖擺，這首歌是他高中合唱競賽的自選曲。

「……我們擁有共同的陽──光────！」樂音以及歌聲淡去後，距離新年只剩下五分鐘；本狼走到前面用腳按下升降鈕，棒棒糖隨即緩緩升起，半分鐘後升到和開場時一樣的高度。

「各位期待的一刻即將來臨，再過不到五分鐘就是新的一年！請鹿總統還有志羚姐姐就定位，還有……」

「等一下！」本狼興奮之際，突然一陣獸聲打斷了本狼的主持。本狼這才發現那是B.C.，在他後面就是E.T.以及那群槍法尚可的獵食動物隨扈。

「各位觀眾，副總統艾德‧米爾侯斯‧阿敏也到了現場，歡迎他和咱們一起跨年。」本狼用有些平靜的語調介紹，鬣狗在山貓以及部下簇擁下上臺；他對於無法參與啟動水晶球的儀式沒有一絲一毫不滿，畢竟他的總統大夢只要再過幾分鐘就能「實現」。

三獸在五十八分就定位，這時本狼問了今年最後一個問題：「鹿總統、志羚姐姐：你們的新年新希望是？」

「未來每一任民眾選出的總統都能奉公守法、兢兢業業。」

「全球所有為藝獸痴狂的粉絲們都能身體健康！」兩獸各自說出心願後，距離五十九分只剩十秒，三獸將各自的掌塞好塞滿後一起用力壓下棒棒糖；眾多記者紛紛拍下這值得紀念的一刻，隨後螢幕就轉播舞臺後方水晶球的實況。當螢幕顯示「60」時，本狼發現E.T.、B.C.以及隨扈們都不約而同露出一抹奸笑，是有這麼迫不及待？水晶球在下降過程中不停變換顏色和圖形，圖形有多少種本狼不清楚，顏色倒是知之甚詳：總共有1677萬7216種，這數字讓本狼著實讚嘆如今科技的先進。在今年最後一分鐘，總統在按下按鈕後目前沒有異狀；當時在寓所內本狼曾經向他提出戴蹄套這個最簡單的辦法，他卻予以婉拒，並表明他自有妙計應付TI病毒。

三十秒過去，按照E.T.的詭計，不久之後具有高度傳染性的生化病毒即將感染幾乎所有時代廣場的獸；這點本狼有把握能防患未然，不過一切的祕密還得再等一段時間才能公開。距離新年只差二十秒時，本狼聽到台下有些興奮過頭的民眾已經開始倒數；之前本狼也曾和他們一樣在台下雙眼聚焦於水晶球上，這次首執牛耳，心境格外不同於以往。

「10、9、8、7、6、5、4、3、2、1！新年快樂！HAPPY NEW YEAR！」當倒數到「10」的時候，水晶球開始每秒閃爍一次全白的光芒，全場一起倒數之壯觀只有接下來的元旦升旗以及國慶慶典能與之比擬；當新年來臨之際，水晶球上的LED燈泡登時熄滅，「8294」的明黃燈光亮起、煙火從時代大廈各個角落向上噴發，10噸的七彩碎紙從時代廣場旁的大樓紛紛飄下，彩色瑞雪讓現場陷入一片睽違一年的歡騰！在傳統的《友誼萬歲》之後，從強力音響播出的是方城市的市歌《ZOOTOPIA,ZOOTOPIA》，這首曲子好聽到本狼忍不住在臺上忘情亂舞；原先本狼以為只有個狼率性跳著，沒想到總統以及志羚見狀也帶著笑意開始跳起個獸所擅長的舞步，時代廣場轉瞬成了舞池，除了E.T.一夥之外所有獸都在盡情舞動身軀，完全是與狼共舞啊！不過，當市歌放到最後一段副歌時，除了七彩碎紙外，天上居然還下起了別的東西……


「你們看！天上掉下來那一顆顆裝著綠色不明物體的小圓球是什麼啊？」一隻全身散發濃郁香水味的臭鼬伸出爪指驚呼，本狼趕緊出嗥安撫：「這位先生，等一下本狼就會解答了。在本狼說明之前，各位觀眾可以先將這些小球撿起來，記得一獸只能撿一顆。」臭鼬有些狐疑的看了本狼一眼，隨即彎下腰去撿起一顆小綠球。在台下所有獸紛紛效法的情況下，接下來兩首曲子《美哉獸國》以及《WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD》就這樣過去；E.T.一夥發現總統在零點十分還活著，控制力比較薄弱兩三個將眼睛睜到最大，鬣狗、山貓還有其他獸則繼續假笑。

「……WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD────。OH，YEAH────。」隨著阿姆獅壯的歌聲漸漸淡去，幾乎方圓半公里內的獸都有了一顆小綠球；本狼想是時候揭露E.T.他們的真面目了，於是本狼以穩健的步伐走向鬣狗，同時將左臂伸到最長：「各位，謎底揭曉的時刻來臨！這些數量有幾十萬顆的迷你綠球究竟是啥？答案揭曉────口香糖！不信？那位剛才大聲發問的臭鼬先生，你吃一顆如何？」

「吃就吃，反正我最近口臭很嚴重。」臭鼬說完就扭開掌上小球的塑膠殼，然後將那顆青綠的球體拋入口中；當他開始咀嚼之後，越嚼他顯得越放鬆：「嗯──────！青蘋果口味的！」

「對，這些青蘋果口味的口香糖都黏在煙火炮彈的內殼上，當煙火一爆炸這些球自然就會震落。請原諒本狼為了壓低成本所以通通買單一口味的，況且，買兩種以上就有很多獸可能無法拿到想要的口味，所以就通通只買一種啦！不過，本狼得承認，這個口香糖的IDEA並非個狼的靈光乍現；這位創意發想的仁兄，呵呵，可謂另有其獸！」本狼解釋後露出一副神祕兮兮的模樣，這讓群獸更為好奇。

「告訴我們，是哪位高獸能想出如此絕妙的點子？」一隻身形高瘦、和犀利哥一樣一絲不掛的郊狼在距離舞臺10公尺處朗聲詢問。

「遠在天邊，近在──眼前！這都是咱們副總統────E.T.的主意！」此時本狼剛好走到鬣狗旁邊，他嘴角的笑意開始變得有些不自然。

「我？真的嗎？」副總統到了這個節骨眼還想水仙不開花──裝蒜，他兩眼亂瞄時瞥見B.C.暗中伸出爪指要他趕緊往舞臺階梯方向移動；他微微點點頭後以和樹懶一樣慢的速度倒退，希冀這樣可以爭取時間不讓個獸的陰謀曝光。

「你還謙虛什麼呢？就大方承認吧！各位，想不想一窺這個極其偉大的構想是怎麼誕生的？」本狼登高一呼，群獸以極其喜悅的情緒回應：「想──────！」

「你們想本狼更想！現在請將目光聚焦到大螢幕上，來瞧瞧E.T.是怎麼構思出如此劃時代的想法！」本狼一聲令下，畫面立即從舞臺上切換到一隻獸背對大家在電腦前上網的畫面；幾秒後他發現有攝影機在拍，轉頭過來問好：「嗨！各位，新年快樂！我是康葛祿，為您在跨年晚會舞臺後臺電腦室做現場報導。」相隔好幾小時再度見到摯友，本狼對著螢幕中的他揮爪搖尾：「阿祿，新年快樂！」

「阿菊，HAPPY NEW YEAR！」比起幾小時前多戴了副耳機的袋鼠，在祝福後恢復正色繼續報導：「E.T.，一個在政壇打滾幾十年的政客，曾經涉入科技部弊案卻又僥倖脫身的漏網之魚；今晚卻帶給所有來跨年的民眾各一顆口香糖？我知道這個說法讓很多獸在心中吶喊『奇怪耶你』，然而，E.T.想帶給現場民眾一個宇宙霹靂無敵大驚喜，乃是無庸置疑的。至於誰能證明我所說的這個理論？」袋鼠說著說著拋出一個問題，並向右彎腰伸掌去拿東西；當他回到原先的姿勢後，他的右掌握著一幅捲起來的畫。

「哼！我還以為你要請誰呢！請  國父和華盛頓將軍？還是在總統的畫中？真是痴袋鼠說夢。」王豔軍認出那幅畫後毫不留情予以強烈抨擊，這讓B.C.忍不住白他一眼。

「王豔軍，我聽到了！現在你即將知道為什麼我要請這幅畫上的『元素』來揭發你的罪行！」袋鼠以胸有成竹的語氣說完，隨即將畫翻面，只見背面居然有一臺針孔攝影機！

「這台攝影機鏡頭嵌在這幅畫天狼星的位置，所以當時E.T.和阿菊密會的全程都被記錄得一清二楚。而在當晚之前，外界一度誤傳我的死訊，背後真相就是被E.T.他們給綁架！話不多說，就讓我們來看看當時E.T.對阿菊究竟說了些什麼。」袋鼠邊說邊從胸前口袋掏出一捲傳輸線，接好後隨即點開攝影機資料夾，將影片公諸於世。去年11月28日晚上從掛畫一直到收畫的詳情歷歷如繪，E.T.一夥除了台下的母黑豹外通通石化；觀眾們見到副總統如此奸詐狡獪、忝不知恥、冷血無情且心狠爪辣，無一不義憤填膺。至於那些混在群眾當中的E.T.支持者嘛……本狼不會讀心術，光在臺上看完全無法分辨；然而本狼猜測他們應該除了尷尬之外，沒有第二種反應。

「好吧！你們贏了！反正等一下ZPD就會上台來將吾等一舉拿下，不過在我們束爪就擒之前，能否告訴我們一些祕密？像是小綠球怎麼掉包、總統赤蹄接觸病毒不會死還有你送我的那顆獠牙怎麼一點祝福效果都沒有？」E.T.在影片播完後恢復鎮定，他認為萬無一失的計劃居然會被破解，讓他急著想瞭解究竟是哪裡出了紕漏。

「小綠球的解決計劃是由本狼想出，總統倖免於難歸功於他，至於獠牙則是阿祿的功勞。先嗥小綠球，其實獺昇川發現煙火砲彈內的致命流感病毒球真的讓咱們很頭痛，因為只要嘗試用普通方式移除就會爆炸；直到本狼獸慶當天在明星一樓發現口香糖機，才想到可以用裡面的青蘋果口味來調包。」

「哼！就算你想到了又怎樣？只要一拆就會爆炸，怎麼可能會調包成功？」和本狼有三面之緣的B.C.毫不畏懼走到本狼面前狠瞪，這傢伙倘若沒有誤入歧途，應該也是根國家棟樑，只嘆造化弄獸啊。

「幸好在獸慶派對上本狼和阿祿聊天回憶起駝中往事，他印象最深的一堂課有提到液態氮；也慶幸本狼對地球科學興趣濃厚，記得大氣層裡面氮氣佔了78%。於是咱們兩獸聯爪說服總統授權使用純化氣體急凍器，簡而嗥之就是能分離空氣中特定氣體並予以急凍的儀器；咱們用了大約100公升的液態氮，然後用極細的噴嘴將病毒球和砲彈間的導火線弄斷並取出，再代之以口香糖就大功告成。縱使以上這些程序就花了2%的預算，不過能遏止你們的陰謀詭計，實在太值得了！」本狼在嗥明的同時繞過山貓，後者的眼神依舊忿忿不平。

「接下來輪到我。我從受邀開始就選擇要不戴蹄套，就算看了影片也無法動搖我的決心；E.T.，你所研發的病毒的確致命，卻無法穿透由顏料所形成的保護層！」總統說到這裡將袖子一拉，仔細觀察就能發現位於前臂中段顏料與天然毛色的分界線。

「我學藝術好幾十年了，沒想到有朝一日藝術也能救我一命。」鹿興民有感而發，本狼以及阿祿聽後忍不住點點頭。

「最後就由我來解釋獠牙是怎麼一回事。去年12月12日，我、阿菊以及蠻牛局長連袂到五洋寓所商討如何對付E.T.一夥；討論期間，阿菊也許是因為那時候的攻擊導致精神不濟打了個大哈欠，剛好我瞥見他口中有一顆蛀牙。於是我就想如果阿菊將蛀牙拔掉，以獠牙送E.T.獲取信任絕對是個一舉兩得且獨樹一幟的GREAT IDEA。當天傍晚我就聯絡很熟的牙醫前來寓所幫阿菊拔牙，拔掉後醫師先在裡面植入有同血型狼血的根管，再經由他打磨以及總統著色後植回口腔；隔天記者會阿菊用老虎鉗拔牙也是經過牙醫爪點，戲劇效果十足！」袋鼠娓娓道來後，本狼隨即補充：「他的確很行，也許本狼這輩子就只信任這個牙醫。既然是齲齒，當然你最後就『急起直墜』啦！乖乖束爪就擒，也許之後執行死刑可以少受一點痛楚。」對副總統曉以大義後，本狼朝台下的水牛搖了三下尾巴；蠻牛局長收到暗號後率領全體隊員上來逮獸，E.T.的政途至此正式走到窮途末路！

「E.T.、B.C、王豔軍以及其他一干獸等，你們因觸犯叛國、恐攻未遂、傷害、妨礙自由等罪嫌被逮捕了！探員們，上！」蠻牛一聲令下，所有警員將B.C、王豔軍以及臺上副總統的其他隨扈通通逮捕；怎料，當蠻牛蹄掌握著爪銬準備將E.T.給銬住的時候，鬣狗卻從右口袋掏出一顆深紫色的小球，讓時代廣場上的所有獸當場震懾！

「夜嗥怪子彈！我記得三年前法務部調查局明明通通銷毀了，為什麼你還有！」水牛略顯驚訝，而鬣狗隨即嘴角彎起一抹奸笑：「幾年前我去祕密探監時，前市長暨我的夫獸給我的；她冒著莫大風險夾帶碩果僅存的一顆入監，一直藏到那次交給我。原本我以為不會用到，沒想到居然會派上用場；我的計劃既然被揭穿，在場的你們一個都別想活！哈哈哈────────！」

「快把他爪上的子彈搶過來！」總統連忙下令，這個舉動立即招來E.T.的轉頭怒瞪：「鹿興民，你完蛋了！這顆子彈的濃度可是普通子彈的一千倍，雖然我野性爆發後無法控制要殺誰，不過我保證前三個一定有你！咕嚕────！」蠻牛剛想上前撲倒E.T.，卻為時已晚；那顆子彈被鬣狗順利吞下肚，三秒之內他就開始野化！

「快找掩護！」蠻牛難得露出驚慌失措的表情，在場的獸除了某獸之外都陷入無止盡的恐慌！

「吼──────！」E.T.野化後目露兇光，他四肢著地、張牙舞爪，第一個目標他挑中亦叡；黃毛狼顧不得尊嚴縮成一團、以爪掌掩面，準備面對狼生痛徹心扉的最後幾秒……


「滋──滋────滋──────！」正當黃毛狼以為萬事皆休之際，他聽到電流流竄的聲響並發覺毫毛無傷後，才緩緩將爪掌放下，並赫然發現那隻鬣狗如今倒在舞臺上不停劇烈顫抖！

「各位用不著驚慌，再電個三十秒就可以了！」黑白主持狼對著台下觀眾輕鬆嗥道，他右爪握的麥克風前端已經掀開、從裡面射出兩根電線，電線連接鬣狗身上的探針將他渾身電得酥麻。半分鐘過後，本狼收起內建電擊槍後繼續說明：「本狼老早就預料到E.T.還會留一爪攻擊，所以才帶這支多功能麥克風來。只要按下深藍的電擊鈕，前端就會掀開並彈出附探針的電線，電壓有20萬伏特；至於射程則有10公尺，記得要對準攻擊對象。能充當電刑的行刑官同時制伏史上最不稱職的副總統，真乃本狼一大榮幸……」

「冰菊，冰菊────，冰菊！」本狼正嗥得起勁，奈何警隊中那隻肥獵豹一直叫本狼；為了能繼續嗥明，本狼微皺眉頭點他：「豹SIR，幹嘛？」

「你電他我能理解，可是──你為什麼要對準他的重要部位電？」群獸聽到獵豹警官的提問，視線才紛紛聚焦在鬣狗的跨下；兩處傷口清晰可見，上面還有微微電流不停竄著火花。

「喔！本狼接下來就要嗥了。身為獵食動物，你知道獸最脆弱的三個部位是哪裡吧？」

「呃──，我不知道。」洪金豹雙爪食指互繞，看來他愛吃甜甜圈愛到連身為獵食動物的基本常識都忘了。

「咽喉、腹部以及重要部位。今天E.T.穿高領西裝又圍針織密度特別濃密的圍巾，自然不好攻擊；其次，像他如此面面俱到的傢伙一定有穿防彈兼防電的二合一背心，腹部也並非首選；最後剩下的部位通常公獸都會疏於防備，縱使攻擊此處通常被視為不入流，不過非常時期需要非常爪段，所以本狼第一時間就用這裡啦！」

「喔！那麼你剛才嗥電壓有20萬伏特，他會不會死啊？」獵豹又提出一個很關鍵的問題，本狼回覆輕描淡寫：「不會的。倘若是普通獸絕對會死，不過經過濃度有普通子彈千倍的夜嗥怪子彈作用之下，該死叛國賊的攻擊、本能以及求生意志會刺激到最極限；剛才這樣電他最多只是暈厥，不會有生命危險。對了，豹SIR，不能只有你問吧！本狼也要問！」

「OK。」獵豹心情恢復原先的愉悅，本狼想他八成趁志羚中場休息時向她要到魂牽夢縈的簽名，才會如此歡欣。

「你和局長的舞群伴舞時間已經過了大約兩個小時，怎麼你們倆還穿著那條熱褲？你穿到現在本狼能理解，局長相較於你有分寸許多，怎麼他也穿到現在？」

「這──……嗚咿────！」獵豹剛想回答，他的尾巴尖端就被一隻蹄掌狠狠握住！

「眼鏡狼，都是這傢伙搞出來的！我們要到簽名後，這小子被興奮以及跳舞後的飢餓雙重衝擊，剛好那時我內急要去廁所，把制服交給他保管；怎知我回來後兩套制服都不翼而飛，他的爪掌上還多了半盒甜甜圈！」

「局長！豹家嘴饞嘛────！」為了減輕痛楚，洪金豹不顧尾巴的痛用圓潤的肚皮去蹭蠻牛的八塊肌；據本狼所知他們兩個有曖昧的關係，至於有沒有正式交往？請恕本狼無法證實。

「兩套制服的錢從你這個月的薪水扣，我還要罰你把這隻電的半死的鬣狗帶下去！」被圓嘟嘟下屬蹭了幾下後，水牛的態度稍稍軟化；不過他的面容依舊嚴肅，並下達新年第一道一對一命令。

「可是，我怕被電到──……」洪金豹目光瞥向E.T.，縱然對方已無危害，然而他身上的電流仍舊有致命的可能。

「對了，豹SIR。本狼記得你上個月有在露天競標志羚出道同名專輯的首張簽名CD，對不對？」

「沒錯，問這個幹嘛？」圓潤獵豹一臉疑惑，就算他窩中已有多到足已申請鯨氏世界紀錄的志羚收藏品，胖警察卻永遠覺得不夠。

「本狼當晚去逛的時候發現你原本出價最高，怎知就在結標前殺出一隻程咬金，就是E.T.……」本狼視線斜睨，這番嗥果然讓獵豹從溫馴的甜甜圈警察瞬間化身為瘋狂獵食動物粉絲！

「磅！」

「嗚咿────！」接下來這個畫面讓在場的獸都驚呼連連，一百多公斤的獵豹壓在體型稍瘦的鬣狗上，差點把他的骨頭通通壓斷；只要事關偶像，就算是身材臃腫的獵豹一樣能激起他的捕獵本能！

「你就環抱著他下去吧，洪金豹。」蠻牛見狀『橫刀奪愛』的混帳被下屬幾乎壓垮，嘴角微微上揚；既然局長氣消了不少，獵豹得意的笑著緊緊環抱E.T.步下階梯，蠻牛跟隨在後，幾秒後臺上剩下本狼一狼、志羚姐姐還有總統一夥。

「沒想到在新年開頭就有如此爆炸性的發展吧？剛才讓各位體驗到情緒迅速轉換的不適後，本狼帶來一段影片讓大家心情得以放鬆。請看！同時本狼也恭請總統、志羚、蒼煌長老和本狼一起移駕後臺。」黑白狼嗥完就先行返回金屬牆面後，馴鹿、瞪羚、年邁白狼以及隨扈們也從通道魚貫而入。當一眾獸到了後臺，本狼走到書包前蹲下並取出IPAW，啟動後連上《拍週刊》網站，前台畫面立即顯現在螢幕上；本狼邀請鹿羚雙獸一同欣賞，總統、歌星以及幾名隨扈低頭湊上去，只見大螢幕的全黑畫面逐漸顯現一面旗幟；身為國民以及對世界大勢略知一二者都知道：那是京喜獸國的國旗──蹄爪旗。本狼舉爪對著國旗敬禮，畫面中國旗隨風飄揚兩三秒後，鏡頭聚焦到左上角青天背景的蹄爪交會圖案上；突然，一道充滿磁性又迷獸的聲音響起：「京喜獸國的立國根本是群獸合作、共創民主，獵食動物以及獵物獸的搭檔組合從建國以來未曾少過。從一開始  國父以及華將軍的搭配，到如今在演藝圈、政壇以至各行各業多不勝數的組合。說相聲刺蝟配山羊、選總統馴鹿配鬣狗、演唱會瞪羚配老虎，種種組合結果可能維持好幾十年亦或破局，都是京喜獸國最普遍的社會現象之一。」旁白敘述的同時，歷年來最廣為獸知的雙獸組合一一顯現；當那張六年多前宣佈副爪記者會上鬣狗的燦笑照片出現時，馴鹿不禁微皺眉頭，深感當年其實可以做出更恰當的選擇。

「而在這所有的組合之中，最罕見的一種就是──兔子配狐狸。」旁白說到這裡，值勤區的母兔耳朵倏地筆直朝天，這似乎是她專屬的驚喜。

「老實說，身為獵食動物，我小時候還真的對『兩種獸可以和平共存』的想法深信不疑，也因此去嘗試加入童子軍；當然，沒多久之後我就意識到現實的殘酷無情，最終成了一個以巧妙爪段牟取暴利的邊緣獸。我從少年一路賺到三十出頭，直到騙了一隻母兔才暫緩日進斗金的速率；頭一次和她打照面時，我還不敢相信居然兔子也能當警察，她對弱勢伸援掌付帳的行徑，更加深我心目中『蠢兔子』的刻板印象。怎知第二次這兔子就顯示出她能脫穎而出的可怕實力，我那顆對社會冷漠到冰點的心也在她的鼓勵下逐漸加溫；雖然之後一小段時間我們曾經分開，然而在重聚且化險為夷後，我們成了最佳拍檔。隨著時間推移，友誼逐漸昇華成愛戀；經歷過一千多個晝夜，今晚，在方城市以及全球億萬獸的見證與祝福之下，碩果終於成熟。」旁白娓娓道來，螢幕畫面則是茱蒂和尼克搭檔後的精華照片集：於公從臨檢到破獲軍火走私，於私則從散步到哈胡兩家的聯合旅遊，在在顯示這對「小」情侶的互信以及濃情蜜意臻於無以復加的程度。

「蘿蔔頭，HAPPY NEW YEAR。」旁白話音一落，螢幕以及舞臺燈光全暗，時代廣場只有路燈照明；在群獸屏息以待之際，其中具有夜視能力的獸們驚喜發現舞臺中央的大洞再度出現，而在底下那面緩緩升起的平臺上，有隻茱蒂最熟悉的動物即將於晚會現場再度現身……

「茱蒂，妳願意這輩子繼續和我品嘗肉球冰棒嗎？」那隻亮橘毛色的狐狸捧著一大捆冰棒對著台下心儀之獸求婚，只不過他身上的警察制服已經換成童軍服，鴨舌帽、鮮紅領巾、別有徽章的襯衫以及草綠短褲一樣不差，只是尺寸已從當年幼獸更改為成獸SIZE。

「喔──！尼克！」母兔受寵若驚之際，她發覺同僚們居然將她抬起來直接往舞臺上送；不消十幾秒的時間，心靈伴侶獵物獸的那方就也到了臺上。

「我──我願意！」蘿蔔頭奔向傻狐狸，兩獸緊緊相擁；而臺下所有獸都被這幕所感動到，紛紛給予真摯祝福。

「是的！這是繼魔術、相聲、揭露陰謀之後今晚的壓軸驚喜！尼克、茱蒂，恭喜你們修成正果，記得到時候別忘了請本狼去喝喜酒喔！」本狼這時從舞臺邊緣重回到中央，小倆口此時還沉浸在「兔儂狐儂，忒煞情多」的情境之中；然而，除此之外，還有位嘉賓打算再給一個神祕驚喜……

「尼克、茱蒂，恭喜你們！既然母獸這方有驚喜，我就給公獸驚喜吧！尼克，這是你的特赦令！」這時鹿總統突然從情侶旁現身，並從背後摸出那張被黑色螺旋紋路邊框鑲嵌的文書；狐狸讓兔子接過冰棒束，個狐以雙爪接過那紙由國家體制正式致歉的文告，他心裡的感慨頓時滿溢。



「不過，基於你之前的犯行累計的確有太多獸受害；所以，尼克，你得接受3000個小時社區服務的薄懲！對了，別忘了之前你答應的，做的時候要一直聽《WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY？》唷！」正當尼克對國家可能油然而生首次全然信任之時，本狼這段話讓他神色多了些驚訝：「3000個小時！會不會太多了？」

「和有期徒刑最上限相較，這真的是名副其實的『薄懲』。本狼想茱蒂也希望你能為之前所犯下的罪行負責，對吧？」本狼微微轉頭看向兔子警官，她微微頷首。至於尼克，他不愧是曾在社會上打滾多年的老油條，在發現茱蒂也希望他能接受適當制裁後露出了苦笑，並從口袋裡掏出情獸所贈的胡蘿蔔錄音筆。在全球億萬獸的注視之下，他在特赦令上簽上筆跡灑脫的「胡尼克」三字；在解決司法刑責後，所有獸對臺上兩位警察即將共締良緣予以熱烈歡呼！鹿總統見民眾反應熱烈，情不自禁脫稿演出：「既然你們小倆口要結婚了，屆時記得找我來幫兩位證婚啊！」

「總統，這樣不妥吧！他們也許想找別獸不嗥，您之前都沒有證婚的經驗，這實在……」一聽總統一時興起想為京喜獸國首對跨食性情侶證婚，本狼出於反射動作當場阻止，然而馴鹿對此只是幽默回應：「我可以學啊！你不是有個馬學長是證婚專家？我和他學個兩招不就成了？」

「謝謝指教。」本狼嗥出那位學長的名言之一，旋即讓全場哄堂大笑，有史以來最驚心動魄卻又驚喜連連的跨年晚會就此落幕。

落幕後本狼準備離開，然而在本狼下階梯前，蒼煌叫住了本狼；本狼索性轉身回問：「蒼煌長老，還有什麼事？」

「我想感謝你出面主持，倘若方才臺上的主持獸另有其獸，恐怕今晚會是另一種結局。」首席國策顧問又順了順鬍鬚，本狼略帶瀟灑回嗥：「長老，這是本狼的榮幸。您很快就可以對王豔軍一夥提出告訴了。對了，醫生說您出院後還要靜養多久？」

「大概再一個月吧。」

「您年事已高，千萬要保重好狼體。清晨的升旗典禮，您倘若體力有限，可以在窩裡收看即可。時間不早，請容本狼先行告辭。」本狼對蒼煌拱爪後隨即轉身走下階梯，下臺後本狼直接前往獨立廳前，在陰暗的夜空等待今年首次天明。

幾小時後，天色依舊一片漆黑；然而獸群已從時代廣場移師到獨立廳前，迎接曙光乍現以及國旗冉冉上升的愛國時刻。本狼距離搭建的會場約有五公尺，尼克則在和未婚妻於「智狳‧娛獸」的小套房小睡片刻後，就趕往現場參加升旗；茱蒂她表示想在家裡看轉播就好，所以只有狐狸獨自前來。在場每獸都有拿到一支國旗，在跨年的歡騰後於清晨展現愛國的高貴情操，著實是本狼認為再恰當不過的元旦行程。當天空色調從潑墨般的烏黑逐漸轉為國旗左上角青天的靛藍時，典禮即將宣告伊始……

「京喜獸國8294年元旦獨立廳前升旗典禮，典──禮──開──始──！」在花豹司儀鏗鏘有力的豹吼傳遍城中區，所有獸目光紛紛移向頂樓旗桿上的蹄爪旗。

「全體肅立！」公豹一聲令下，所有獸登時立正，尾巴下垂；螢幕上位處在第一排的鹿總統、師丈、淑珍老師以及其他四院的院長神情莊嚴肅穆，這是總統任內倒數第二次元旦升旗，去年底獲悉E.T.想做掉他後，馴鹿想趕緊重新開始。

「唱國歌！」這次升旗典禮所邀請的演唱嘉賓是「狼嗥」樂團雙狼組──亞格奇以及犽鎧洛，他們為了這次升旗特地不用原先的搖滾唱腔，改用阿卡貝拉為這次典禮注入純獸聲的新風格。

「三獸主義，吾黨所宗。以建獸國，以進大同。咨爾多士，為民前鋒。夙夜匪懈，主義是從。矢勤矢勇，必信必忠。一心一德，貫徹始終。」所有獸跟著兩狼唱完，天色正好從深藍轉為水藍。

「升旗──敬禮！」大眾舉爪敬禮，隨後三軍樂隊演奏國旗歌暨國家進行曲《永遠的蹄爪旗》。這首歌沒有歌詞，在最後一段高潮之前，就是一直敬禮。當樂隊演奏高潮的第一個音符時，獨立廳的正立面上突然伸展出一面大國旗，這讓全體與會的獸開始搖旗吶喊；眼鏡狼呈現瘋狂狀態，邊搖旗邊高嗥對國家的熱愛，而旁邊那隻狐狸就只是舉著旗幟對著前方微笑而已。當最後一個音符奏下，萬紫千紅的彩帶登時噴發，將現場氣氛烘托到沸騰；本狼仰望獨立廳正立面左上角青天鹿蹄狼爪、滿地十一直條的旗幟，心中充盈對這個國家、政府以及生活其上的獸民的無上景仰，在多元以及自由民主的氛圍下又能同心協力為國奮鬥，這就是京喜獸國的核心價值！

稍後鹿總統元旦演說時，本狼正專注聆聽，突然旁邊著綠衫棕褲的狐狸問了本狼一句：「喂，這次新年還滿意嗎？」

「非比尋常的滿意。」本狼簡短回覆後旋即繼續聽祝詞，奈何這傢伙就是不肯放過愛國者：「是嗎？要做3000個小時社區服務的我有點不滿意。」

「別再和本狼爭辯，專心聽演講！」這時本狼有些微慍，換成普通獸這時應該就開始專心聽總統說什麼，然而因為本狼旁邊的是方城市可以嗥最愛捉弄獸的狐狸，所以事情一發不可收拾：「OK，動輒發飆的未來三軍統帥！」

「夠了！本狼未來絕對不會選你當競選搭檔，灰道叛國賊！」

「話可別嗥死喔！也許未來你還會需要我呢！」狐狸臉上狡獪的笑讓本狼很想用利爪抓爛他的吻部，不過在想到茱蒂、茵夢阿姨、媽咪和總統等獸在此之後對本狼的印象，原先高高舉起的狼爪只能放下。蠻牛派給尼克的保鑣任務要元旦正午才到期，在此之前本狼只能忍耐。

三個多月後，茱蒂和尼克在棕櫚酒店的60樓宴會廳席開千桌，本狼坐在編號689號的「損友桌」，何等諷刺！全部的桌次有一半都是哈家的親戚，縱使本狼自幼即知兔形目令獸瞠目結舌的繁殖力；然而，直到這時候本狼才明瞭大詩獸徐志摩的那句「數大就是美」最後一字替換成驚之後的現實畫面。當晚的結婚蛋糕由明星簡老闆親自製作，他在席間還和亦叡爭辯究竟是伏特加還是金門高粱比較烈；兩獸為此最後還拼酒拼到酩酊大醉，幸好他們醉後只是趴在桌上睡著，沒有嚴重影響婚禮流程。尼克當晚身著黑色西裝，至於茱蒂則是白紗禮服；不過她的頭紗是橘色的，想當然爾是讓兔子癡迷的胡蘿蔔元素。婚禮過後，這對佳偶沒有生兒育女，畢竟他們在生物學的分類上最多只有同綱，基因差異性還是太大了；所以他們分別從茱蒂的弟妹那裡領養了幾個她的姪子姪女，兩年後尼克從孤兒院帶回一隻白毛的小公狐，一家子和樂融融。


時光匆匆、歲月如梭，在元旦升旗後十三年，本狼、尼克、茱蒂還有一頭大象身處另一處搭建的後臺，準備面對歡聲雷動的群獸。那頭大象是誰？沒錯，本狼和那位教練告白並且交往，他叫做錫壤；選總統前幾年立法院通過《多元成窩法案》，本狼就和他結婚了。本狼和尼克大場面見多了，所以不做二想就各自帶著伴侶連袂來到臺上，接受群眾的喝采！

「各位，高票連任的斯總統以及胡副總統兩對伉儷已經蒞臨現場！各位一起來歡迎他們好不好？斯總統，我愛你！胡副總統，我愛你！」競選總幹事艾克達在舞臺邊緣以極其激動的心情介紹著，兩隻在國內有著行政權最高職位的獵食動物對著眾獸不停揮舞爪臂；《向元首致敬》響徹雲霄，連任之夜的狂喜成為這次大選最情緒激昂的註腳。

副總統伉儷還有錫壤致意完就先行回到後臺，臺上只剩本狼。不，更準確的來嗥還有一獸。一頭身著全套靛藍運動服的母黑豹在本狼後方3公尺警戒，她正是當年那位傾倒TI病毒的E.T.爪下──野魂；她供出所有E.T.的爪牙名單後轉為汙點證獸，坐牢五年後假釋出獄。本狼當選總統後不計前嫌任命她為隨扈長，統率本狼的所有隨扈。

「現場各位先進、長輩、公民：大家晚安、大家好！台嘎晚安、台嘎侯！那尼嘎嘎馬布隆那黑吼！」本狼使用國語、客語開場後，再用原住獸語先進行親切的問候。

「恭喜大家，咱們贏啦！」

「我們贏了！」本狼高舉雙爪比耶，毛色染成深棕的老虎也跟著興奮附和，現場氣氛持續加溫。

「這不是斯冰菊個狼的勝利，而是京喜獸國全國獸民的勝利！（對，獸民勝利！）這是一條追求清廉、繁榮與和平的，寶島路線的勝利！」總統一呼百諾，凍原鎮甚至整個方城市都為之沸騰！

「這次勝利可謂幾乎空前，本狼97.5%的得票率是繼  先總統  華公連任以來最高；這次本狼的對爪黃國猖以及柯駟海先前讓本狼遭遇不小的挑戰，他們雖敗猶榮。雖然本狼和他們兩位看問題的角度不一樣，然而吾等關懷國家的心都是一樣的。」大選後最重要的就是團結，相較於第一次的那個思想怪異又偏激不理性的FREDDY，這次兩位著實是可敬的對爪。

「本狼今晚能加入  華公、故總統尼古拉先生、鹿前總統等獸的連任總統行列，乃是本狼狼生最大的榮幸之一。回想幼獸時代，可以嗥幾乎沒有獸看好本狼會有什麼成就；當同窗在戶外嬉鬧時，本狼在教室內沉思，援筆記錄所思所想，也因此逐漸愛上了寫作。從亞成狼時代迄今的這條創作大道，本狼走了近三十年；當年在駝中本狼的確有寫過《獨立廳內的凍狼》這篇設想個狼成為國家元首的極短篇，然而在創作後二十年就成為現實？的確讓本狼意想不到。嗥真的，身為星星獸，能有今日這番成就，本狼要感謝的獸實在太多了。」此時本狼心中想起已故文學大師陳之羳的《謝天》，內心忍不住有感而發。

「首先，本狼當然要感謝媽咪！誠然，世上第一位母親本狼不知是什麼生物；然而，在從古至今無數位母親當中，本狼認為您是最偉大的！當年本狼從一隻不善社交的異獸到後來能和眾獸打成一片，您功不可沒。本狼兒時惹過很多麻煩，最嚴重的一次是將袖珍博物館內的蔬菜車毀損；那次您賠了2000獸幣，當時本狼懵懂無知，您用爪子抓裂本狼所愛玩偶的身教警醒愛子，實在讓本狼終身難忘。國高中時期，本狼行為有了些收斂；當時本狼最嚴重的問題是翹課以及會獸慾望誘惑拿您錢包內的錢，後者的行為差點毀了本狼。幸好您吃了秤砣鐵了心帶本狼去ZPD報案，嗥實話，那也是本狼狼生第一次去警局；本狼當時在郊狼局長狂卓鈞前發誓，從此絕不犯罪，否則形同叛國。那次也因為您知道本狼以國家為名所發之誓一嗥九鼎，因此最終撤銷；在此之後本狼才真正守法，就任總統後本狼無時不以國民賦予《憲法》守護之職責念茲在茲。本狼成長於單親家庭，您所扛起的並非僅沉重一倍、而是好幾十倍的負擔。身為身心障礙的獸，本狼曾經因此身分所裨益之『特權』拿翹；您以『受肉絲當獵全獸以報』的格言訓誡本狼理應珍惜並回饋社會，而如今疊起近乎等身的著作，就是您所教育本狼對國家、社會、全體獸民之貢獻。以上種種一嗥一蔽之，沒有您就沒有今日之本狼；縱使  國母是誰至今仍有所爭議，然而在本狼心目中，媽咪，您是本狼永遠的  國母！」黑白狼凝視著坐在第一排貴賓席上的棕毛母狼，將身為星星獸的兒子拉拔長大，著實讓她吃了不少苦；然而如今本狼在治國以及寫作間游刃有餘為全國貢獻心力，也算不枉費媽咪這幾十年來的苦心。

「再來本狼要向淑珍老師還有師丈──前副總統羌宜樺致謝。淑珍老師和媽咪一樣，獨生子都是星星獸；本狼就讀大學期間深受她的栽培，咱們兩獸師生之間自本狼大二起會開始以電子郵件魚雁往返，探討不少心靈層面的想法以及分享生活近況。期間縱使有校外考察本狼因為吃不到盆栽冰淇淋而出嗥不遜之事，淑珍老師除了告誡之外亦有適當之包容；氣消後本狼隨即致歉，這段插曲成為師生關係一個很奇特的註腳。該樁事件的詳情本狼有發表在個狼尾書，有興趣者歡迎搜尋。至於師丈，當年他在從政前就是一位卓越的政治學教授；就任閣揆後他著蹄將理想化為現實，也在在是本狼後來從政的榜樣之一。四年前本狼和他在黨內初選競爭激烈，最終本狼以些微差距獲勝後，師丈不尋求驗票、反而呼籲團結之精神，正是一位成熟公民受建國核心價植薰陶之優良範例。身為首位挑選獵食動物為搭檔的京喜獸國元首，本狼明瞭個狼所肩負之使命。當年狼族尚處混沌之時，依本狼之體能，幾乎註定為賤狼；本狼有幸生長於自由民主之年代，受萬民所託兩次當選總統，率領全國動物乘寶島之碩輪航向幸福，乃本狼自投入初選以來之期許。綜觀四年來本狼執政之成績，本狼可嗥成果豐碩：政治上本狼提倡愛國教育，恢復國產軍教片開演前唱國歌之常規；文化方面則推動『全國無電子產品日』，令全民於享受先進科技之餘能反省科技伴隨之冷漠；還有，在勞工權益的領域，本狼推動四天工作制，讓每天只要多工作兩小時就能有一週多一天的調劑身心；至於司法層面，本狼任命兩位身心障礙之大法官，讓京喜獸國之司法能更公平、更趨近於正義。以上種種，本狼受兩位影響甚深；未來四年本狼也將繼續秉持『忠黨愛國，護憲衛民』之準則，不負淑珍老師以及師丈之期望！這部小說上半部即如此膾炙獸口，接踵而至的下半部絕對更加精彩可期！」第二段演講嗥完，分別穿著全套黑色西裝以及頭戴寬邊遮陽帽、連身及膝黑緞裙的前副總統伉儷朝本狼點了點頭。

「再來，本狼不得不提艾克達；兩次擔任競選總幹事調遣獸事、統籌行程，本狼當年當選以及今晚能連任成功，這隻棕虎功不可沒！」本狼伸出左臂指向功臣，阿達面對鎂光燈極有自信的露齒而笑。

「競選除了總幹事之外，當然不能不提搭檔。老實嗥當年本狼曾經考慮要找阿祿連袂競選，怎知他因為想維持中立客觀的記者職涯，於是予以婉拒；當年本狼和那隻狐狸曾是詐欺犯以及受害者之間的關係，四年前本狼會找他參選，其實就是圓一個夢！這個夢是什麼，本狼待會兒再提。剛才本狼提到個狼的慈母，現在還要嗥另一位。她一樣是獨自拉拔孩子長大的堅毅母獸，然而她的配偶十分體諒太太的辛勞，只可惜他英年早逝，留下狐狸母子倆獨自生活。尼克兒時曾對『理解可超越食性殊異』這句話深信不疑，當然，在他那個晚上從那處分部戴著防咬罩逃出時，他看穿這句話的表面並窺見背後的不確定因素。他在外哭了一整晚，期間飛仔剛好路過安慰；在經過看盡獸生百態的大耳狐訴說社會險惡之後，他把原先柔軟的心腸灌了層水泥，除了母親和飛仔之外，沒有獸能看穿他的所思所想。茵夢女士，本狼暱稱『阿姨』，對於尼克和飛仔搭檔之後所做的一切瞭若爪掌；她曾多次勸尼克前去ZPD自首，然而阿姨這樣說，兒子卻擔憂入獄以及失去『經濟來源』之故未曾考慮。阿姨在出版社擔任總機收入微薄，縱使尼克所累積的財富足以讓她從小公寓搬到城中區的精華地段，她卻依舊深居斗室；因為她深知用髒錢所購的屋宇，住起來會良心不安。兒子對社會的憎恨促成他多年詐騙的理所當然，既然這個黑暗社會虧欠他，他從社會上的獸拿一些錢回來當補償乃是天經地義；阿姨除了不斷勸說之外，也只能等他未來的大澈大悟或是有心獸來開導他。尼克在遇到茱蒂前沒有從事更嚴重的犯罪除了他的『控制』之外，更得歸功於阿姨適當的開導以及關懷。阿姨，您當年買的童軍服點燃了令郎的夢想；而在他遇到茱蒂之前，您無數次的關愛更讓即將熄滅的彩焰持續燃燒，更防止彩焰變成報復社會的熊熊烈火。您在去年母親節由胡副總統親自頒發『模範母親』的榮銜實至名歸，更是單親家庭家長的榜樣！在此本狼也要向全球所有撫養幼獸長大成獸的動物們嗥一聲：『各位辛苦了！』」本狼嗥到這裡對著坐在媽咪旁邊著連身紫色及膝長裙、氣質端莊的母狐狸鞠躬，而茵夢阿姨對於狼總統的致敬回以嫣然一笑。

「本狼深信當年有看紀錄片《夜嗥怪》的獸都知曉，尼克兒時遭受獵物獸童軍霸凌的悲慟過去；同為獵食動物，再加上星星獸的特質，本狼也和這位前狐狸警官有著同樣被欺侮的過往。因此本狼找他角逐國家政壇最高職位，除了借重其警政專業之外，就是要將霸凌的現象予以消除。以暴制暴是行不通的，唯有透過教育、民間的監督、法律的完善這鐵三角才能消弭『強凌弱，眾暴寡』之亂源。當然，除了關懷被霸凌者之外，施以霸凌的獸更需去探討他們施暴的原因；吉丁‧葛雷能省悟的確難能可貴，然而十分可惜的是，並非所有霸凌獸都能發現個獸此等行為的錯誤。咱們兩獸為了終止霸凌的參選，四年前成功擊敗企圖慫恿仇恨和暴亂的搖滾歌爪；而今晚的開票結果證明當年投給謬誤選擇的選民已幡然省悟，『根除霸凌運動』已獲得階段性的成功！在蹄爪旗的光輝之下，所有動物都是一體的；讓那顆為了國家和夢想犧牲奉獻的心持續跳動，開創京喜獸國璀璨亮麗的未來！」本狼狼生可能僅有這次對尼克如此盛讚，他在後臺想必異常感動吧。

「最後，本狼最感激的，自然是投票支持本狼的各位！因為有你們堅強的支持、溫暖的鼓勵，讓本狼有繼續奮鬥下去的勇氣！各位就是天上繁星，在夜空中璀璨發光；幾乎每一位在政壇奮鬥的獸，都是經過各位的照耀才能發光發熱。也許嗥到這裡，會有獸覺得本狼譬喻用得很恰當；然而，這並非譬喻。對，在場的每隻獸都是星星。」黑白狼突然嗥出一個讓獸一頭霧水的理論，讓某些獸頓時露出疑惑的眼神。

「或者更準確的嗥，每隻獸都是星塵，塵埃的塵。這是有科學根據的。本狼在《京喜獸國民主誌》有略為提及，這次趁機嗥個清楚。大霹靂後最初形成的兩種元素是氫和氦，這兩種元素形成星雲；不是某位法師的法號，而是天文學上真正的星雲。星雲各處的密度不均，隨之會產生聚合作用，隨著作用進行溫度會逐漸升高；一旦核心溫度達到攝氏1000萬度之時，一顆恆星就誕生了。因為早期宇宙的元素只有這兩種，星雲的總體積比現在大，所以第一代恆星的大小比現在龐大許多；而恆星的壽命與體積是呈反比，所以第一代的星辰可能幾百萬到幾億年就一命嗚呼。不過，要是沒有星辰死去，也就不會有生命。簡而嗥之，恆星是靠核融合才能發光發熱；而每次核融合都會融合出更重的元素，但是，這個程序有終止的時候。當核融合最後融出鐵來，恆星承受不住坍縮的壓力就會爆炸；正是這些恆星死前的爆炸高溫，讓比鐵還重的元素可以繼續融合，金和銀會如此稀少，正是因為要爆炸才會產生重元素的緣故。而恆星死去後的殘渣又會變成星雲，就這樣生生不息。而隨著時間過去，重元素的比例逐漸增加；到了38億年前，地球上出現了生物，也才有如今的咱們。吾輩體內的原子都曾是恆星的一部分，正因為當年一代代星宿的新陳代謝，才會有生命；而當年所有為這個國家獻出生命的獸，也正如同138億年宇宙長河中已經不存在的星星一樣。有了他們的犧牲奉獻，才有如今的吾輩；而吾輩也將繼續為了個獸夢想、國家命運奮鬥，做為後獸發光發熱的恆星！」本狼嗥出截至目前為止結合科普和政治演說最精闢的一段話，群獸對於凍狼總統的箴嗥燃起了為國奉獻的熱情，本狼想是時候來個壓軸，為今晚做個令獸永生難忘的ENDING！

「最後，一樣有請在場各位跟本狼一起高呼！三獸主義萬歲！（三獸主義萬歲！）京喜獸國萬歲！（京喜獸國萬歲！）動物民主萬歲！（動物民主萬歲！）」最後齊聲為國家祝福的激昂吶喊中，每獸的外貌、種族、性別、個性、興趣、職業等或有殊異；然而在此時此刻，京喜獸國8307年元月第三個星期六的寒夜，所有獸的聲帶有致一同發出對國家、社會以及每一隻獸對未來的普遍期待，能勝任率領這個偉大國家向前邁進的領袖，本狼死而無憾！然而，正當本狼要回競選總部準備召開連任國際記者會之時，舞臺上的大螢幕居然傳出讓本狼跌破眼鏡的聲音……


「喔────喔──────喔────……」連續不斷的鼾聲傳遍整座方城市，從畫面中顯現是一隻獵食動物呈稍嫌不整的木字型在一張床上呼呼大睡；而這隻獸鼾聲之響，足以讓獸懷疑他是否得了睡眠呼吸中止症。所有的獸都被所見所聞驚愕到半個字都說不出來，本狼尤其一時不知該如何反應；本狼會有如此舉動箇中緣由簡單明瞭：本狼就是片中的當事狼！

「對！沒錯，跟我想的一樣。在寓所內睡到不醒狼事，看來最近的公事和競選讓他累壞了。」這時影片傳來另一個聲音，光從那聲音說第一個字本狼就知道其主獸為誰：前詐欺犯兼警官，現任副總統的橘毛狐狸。其實到這裡也還好，雖然尼克未經本狼同意擅闖寓所；然而只是拍個狼睡覺，為了幽默以及當大選的額外笑料，勉強算無可厚非。很不幸，依照本狼被騙多次之豐富經驗，這隻狐狸絕不會如此輕易放過本狼。

「各位，既然他睡得很沉，實踐這次整獸計劃簡直是天賜良機！太極狼總統，別怪我；既然你當年做了選擇，就該預料到有這種可能性。」肇因於尼克拿著攝影器材，所以片中只能聽到他的聲音；迷獸有磁性的聲線一如往常，難怪當年會有那麼多獸上當！

「斯冰菊，你還在睡？」狐狸在黑白狼耳旁模仿黑貓故總統的聲音，出乎意料他模仿得挺維妙維肖。

「故總統尼古拉先生！您────怎麼會────來託夢──？」本狼嗥著夢話，印象中本狼從來沒有這樣嗥；倘若不是這段影片在此時公諸於世，本狼也許一生都不會知道那個不知到幾號的晚上在睡夢中嗥了什麼。

「我來是要告訴你，我在另一個世界過得很好；每年收到你來頭寮獻上的軟糖，我和芬娜都吃得很開心。」

「真的？這是本狼應該做的，快別這麼說！」本狼不敢置信，如此讓本狼窩心的故總統靈界經驗分享，居然會是連受精卵都能輕易拆穿的謊言！

「對了，順道一嗥，你願意讓出總統大位給比你更有治國才能的獸嗎？」

「何止願意，倘若您復活或附身在任何獸身上，本狼立刻就能將國政當場移交給您！」在休眠狀態的本狼縱使雙眼緊閉，神情卻相當興奮；倘若故總統真有復活之日，當然要讓從祂變回他的黑貓恢復執政！

「不──不──不──。你應該把國政轉交給副總統，辭職回去專心寫作。」

「啊？尼古拉先生，您要本狼把總統讓給那隻狐狸做？您或許不知道，他之前做過很多不容於法律的醜事；並非本狼不想，只是為了國家，這個要求本狼恐怕無法答應。」聽到「黑貓」建議本狼將國家元首、三軍統帥暨《憲法》守護者的職務轉交給那個很會耍嘴皮的傢伙，身為愛國者的本狼自然予以婉拒。

「喔？所以到頭來你也是隻歧視狐狸的混帳獸？哎────，虧我四年前和現在都到處托夢給獸說要投你一票；如今聽來，我的背書恐怕鑄下了大錯！」尼克撒起彌天大謊臉不紅氣不喘，然而肇因於本狼被那聲音所騙，連忙澄清：「這個────……本狼不是這個意思，他的確曾是金光黨的泰斗；然而，倘若您對他的確有率領國家的能力這點舉出例證，本狼再讓也不遲。」

「光憑破獲那隻母羊的陰謀，協助茱蒂挖掘真相這點，我認為他就有這個勇氣、智慧以及決心勝任。」狐假貓聲這段說得倒挺有根據，此時台下的某些「狐兔良緣後援會」的獸聽到這裡連連頷首。

「好吧！不過能否請您先協助本狼連任再說？本狼保證連任後一年之內讓出總統大位，讓胡尼克除了成為元首、軍事統帥以及憲政守護者之外，還有他夢寐以求的京喜獸國童軍總會會長。」

「你肯懸崖勒馬及時悔悟，我相當欣慰。不過，為了確保你在連任後能實踐方才的諾嗥，今晚你必須跟著我先念一遍移交權力誓詞。」看到這裡本狼有些惱怒，你要本狼支持你選總統，可以等到本狼卸任前一年再尋求背書；倘若你用這種矇騙國家元首的爪段來達成目的，豈非和已伏法的E.T.無異？

「現在高舉右臂、尾巴自然垂下，直視我的雙眼開始跟著我唸以下誓詞。」偽故總統嚴肅命令現任總統，而床上的黑白狼也果真調整起姿勢：併腿、伸臂、停止搖尾；這讓本狼更氣個狼為何沒有在作夢時建立理性篩選機制，才讓一隻犬科滑頭獸偽裝成貓科政治家入夢來命令。

「余謹以至誠，向全國獸民宣誓。」

「本狼謹以至誠，向全國獸民宣誓。」前面兩句都是《憲法》明文規定的總統誓詞，自幼熟悉政治的本狼，自然背得滾瓜爛熟。

「余願將遵守且捍衛《憲法》、盡忠職務、增進獸民福利、保衛國家之重責大任移交副總統胡尼克。」

「本狼願將遵守並捍衛《憲法》、盡忠職務、增進獸民福利、保衛國家之重責大任移交副總統胡尼克。」第二段「誓詞」基本上也是脫胎於同一款誓詞，而這時螢幕上的黑白狼依然沒有看穿騙局。

「如違誓言，除願受國家嚴厲之制裁外；余願意罰唱《島嶼天光》1000遍，並用滅火器染毛。」

「如違誓言，除願受國家嚴厲之制裁外；本狼願意罰唱《島嶼天光》1000遍，並用滅火器染毛。    宣誓狼  斯冰菊  京喜獸國8306年12月17日」尼克將誓詞最後一段加上讓本狼惡搞程度超越極限的懲罰，這傢伙當年應該去演《整獸專家》！

「既然你宣誓完畢，我也該回去了。後會有期！」

「本狼恭送尼古拉先生！」此時影片已經播了二十分鐘，尼克總算玩夠了；本狼嗥完這句話後又開始打呼，狐狸發出幾聲訕笑就停止攝影。在演講臺前心情如洗三溫暖的本狼一臉茫然，恢復理智後正想著該如何收場的同時，突然背後一陣涼意襲來……

「咻──咻────咻────！」一陣混著霧氣和化學噴劑的雪白物質冷不防噴在總統背後，從脖子到尾巴一片潔白，和周遭凍狼原先烏黑的背毛形成強烈對比；本狼用不著轉頭，用肉球猜都知道那隻拿滅火器的獸是誰。

「胡尼克！」本狼立即轉身，咬牙切齒對著那張揚起奸笑的狐容怒喝！

「四眼狼，還認得我嗎？」狐狸當場又模仿起尼古拉的堅定嗓音，讓本狼更加氣憤。

「說！剛才的影片是怎麼回事？」

「也沒什麼，只是一個驚喜罷了。」尼克恢復原先慵懶帶狡獪的聲音，他放下滅火器用雙爪擺出「你奈我何？」的挑釁姿勢。

「好一個驚喜！本狼決定了，給本狼走狐，阿祿會代替你成為本狼的新任副總統！」

「欸，這樣不對喔！你都嗥願意辭職將總統給我做了，怎麼這時候食嗥？這樣嗥而無信，我想應該會讓很多選民後悔投給你吧！」狐狸哪壺不開提哪壺，他不把本狼氣瘋絕不善罷甘休！

「這種被誘騙之下所嗥出的言論本狼當然不承認！快給本狼滾蛋，否則本狼要咬死你！」

「喔！你不認可這種說話的藝術？怎麼樣，想逮捕我？可別忘了蘿蔔頭還在ZPD當警察，你動不了我的！」尼克變本加厲，他堂而皇之的動用關係，然而這可擊不垮一匹北極狼：「茱蒂要是知道你犯罪，她還是會大義滅『夫』逮捕你！別再給本狼耍嘴皮，乖乖讓本狼咬一口或用爪子抓個幾下，也許你還能繼續當本狼的副爪。」

「喔！用爪子還可以，你的獠牙不是早就蛀光了？連身上最重要的武器都不認真保養的獵食動物，有資格擔任總統嗎？你看我，從小到大都沒看過牙醫，憑我這口牙齒，我就比你還夠格成為這個國家的元首！」尼克邊說邊轉向群獸並亮出他那口鋒利潔白的獠牙，大部分獸對於他今晚的表現感到莞爾。

「本狼光用齲齒就能咬死你！狡猾透頂的狐狸！」總統被副座的嬉弄搞到七竅生煙，他終於不顧形象開始朝狐狸追去；畢竟當年為了避免被受害者或仇家追殺，尼克老早就練就一身逃跑的好功夫，本狼完全拿他沒辦法。

至於場邊獸對本狼追殺副爪的反應，本狼有用眼角餘光瞥向觀眾群，所以略知一二：媽咪搖頭、茵夢阿姨有些苦惱、淑珍老師扶額、阿祿和他母親一同拍照、阿原在座位上不顧形象大笑以及飛仔鼓爪叫好，以上是有被影響到的。再來嗥繼續自顧自行動的獸：豹SIR大啖甜甜圈、蠻牛邊聽歌邊旁若無獸地隨音樂起舞、快俠以為本狼還在演講繼續聆聽、B老大坐在寇斯洛夫的右掌座椅上和露露以及孫子女們聊天、出獄已有五年的獅明德穿紅衫不停按氣體喇叭、志羚即興創作歌詞、羚羊導演們在攝影、哈家集團的長輩們發胡蘿蔔糖果給所有晚輩……

這就是本狼的連任之夜，而開票結果和演講後的追逐證實了三件事：首先，在方城市只要有夢想、肯努力、不怕犧牲，都能有志者事竟成；其次，本能是與生俱來的天賦，所有獸不應為了文明而隱藏甚至不使用這些能力，而是應妥善運用並以此創造奇蹟；最後，縱使你是匹智商137、行政職位是一國元首的狼，還是拚不過一隻把狡獪愛整獸天性發揮到淋漓盡致的狐狸！不過不要緊，這場名為獸生的遊戲本狼還沒輸；本狼還是有贏的機會，只要狐狸先走一步，本狼就……算了，除了那隻母兔之外，全世界沒有獸能讓尼克主動降服。本狼唯一能做的就是把他的「劣跡」通通寫成小說，讓大眾以及後世公評。方城市狼總統VS.胡副總統獵食動物間的較勁，將永世傳頌！（全文完）

----------


## 斯冰菊

逾百億年前，無時空之存在；忽有大霹靂而生宇宙，空間瞬擴速超光行，廣袤浩翰、粒子波動無垠，此乃亙古時空之肇始。此後數十億年，星系生成、繁星羅列。有星雲凝聚至沸騰，遂誕新星名太陽；東曦風劇、席捲周邊，物質輕者逐外、重者留內，太陽系初安定。彤日週遭圍吸積盤數圈，經韶光流逝，漸次成今日行星；其中由內向外之第三者，即為地球。

初時寰宇熔岩處處、地表溫高，恰如煉獄；幸得某火星大小之原行星撞之，軸偏添鐵、撞出物質凝聚成嬋娟。地球得月亮之助，環境趨穩；此後數億年隕星密集轟炸，攜水積少成多，成初始之海洋。地核灼熱、地殼碎裂數十片，板塊游移、滄海桑田；世界自轉之迅由玉盤趨緩之，潮高千丈落差遞減，奠生命之礎石哉！38億年前，生命勃發，最初僅為微菌，名喚藍綠藻；藍綠藻首開先河行光合作用，吸取陽光精華且攝取養分，遂行演化。其後卅億餘年時光，生物至多抵疊層石之層級，類現今之珊瑚；至5.5億年前之寒武紀，生物倏地演化蓬勃，原因至今未明。其後又歷數千萬年，生物方登陸；植物有自瀚洋移棲洲陸者，續行演化，行大量之光合作用，吸二氧化碳吐氧氣，令名動物之生物群繁衍更盛。茲經生物學家之調查，動物源於8.5億年前，祖先為鞭毛真核生物也；歷經年累月之演變，以無數種遍佈靛洋。又至約3.8億年前，動物遂有登陸者，將生物種子亦遍灑陸地，遂洲洋俱有生機哉。2億年前，動物中演化某類生物名哺乳類，其名得自其雌性個體會以乳腺哺育親生年幼個體；除授乳之外，亦有被毛叢生、聽小骨左右各三、橫膈膜分隔胸腹之特徵。哺乳類早年生存之時，地球為恐龍所稱霸，陸海空無一不據；屆時之哺乳生物體型甚微，微至足以鞋盒納之，晝伏夜出、以恐龍之食物殘渣為食，倍嘗艱辛。恐龍碩足一踐則嗚呼，倘若不踐亦僅塞牙縫；堅苦卓絕之歲月逾億年，方有轉機。

6500萬年前，某顆10公里長、尺寸與聖母峰相仿之小行星墜於今日猶加敦半島，遂釀浩劫；煙塵蔽天、地震連連、氣候劇變、祝融肆虐，歷近2億載輝煌之恐龍面臨窮途末路，最終絕滅。巨龍已成歷史，生命史描繪新頁：哺乳類遞補空缺，開枝散葉主宰全球，此即本狼及如今寰宇眾獸。又歷數千萬年，全球哺乳類演化至可以後腿直立、腦容量巨幅成長、前肢可抓取，逐漸邁向文明之途。自有吾輩以來，哺乳類以食性分之，有主食植物者、主食動物者或雜食三類；主食植物者多性溫順，主食動物及雜食兩者則性多剛猛，性情大相逕庭。後兩者除有食昆蟲、蝦魚、爬蟲之外，亦有直接以主食植物或其他主食動物之哺乳類為飧者。文明草創，主食動物者及雜食者自號獵食動物，呼主食植物者為獵物獸；主食植物者雖不滿，然時日一久，亦逐漸接受此一稱呼。

時至舊石器時代，獵物獸與獵食動物之分野愈趨明顯：獵物獸自身雖具演化而來部分防範之本能，卻依然有被捕食者，遂更精心於研發武器以對抗獵食動物；反之，獵食動物因以獠牙銳爪捕獵效率極高，對軍武興趣缺缺。此一現象維持數百年，獵食動物對獵物獸以武器防身甚或主動攻擊大感不滿且厭煩，遂同意與獵物獸談判；其約定不再以獵物獸或其他獵食動物為食，平等觀念初具雛形。遞嬗至新石器時代，形成最原始之政府；全球各地之哺乳類，所推選領袖之物種各有殊異，於亞洲東部，推選任領袖之物種多為獅。其後部落成城、城市為國曰城邦；城邦相互爭戰，後組帝國。1萬年前，亞洲最大之帝國為金獅；國名顧名思義，因皇帝為獅子之緣故名之。金獅帝國極重軍事，縱然起初著重軍武者為獵物獸，卻因開國皇帝獅理澳擔憂之故，遂下令沒收全國獵物獸之武器，且自建國以來服役之獸資格僅限獵食動物。獵物獸至此之後所從事之志業多為作家、商賈、工匠、占卜、教師、郎中……

金獅帝國治下國事蜩螗，獵食動物以自身軍獸身分為傲，輕視獵物獸；反之，獵物獸長期隱忍獵食動物之欺壓，嗔怒日漲。自一萬年前建國以來，一千八百年間獵物獸反抗暴政之舉多次，卻皆被軍隊鎮壓之；此期間亦不乏獵食動物與皇室發生齟齬，卻因歷任皇帝威脅若擅自退伍（亦有因受罰勒令退伍之情形），將不再受皇室庇護之由脅迫，歷代獵食動物遂持續服役。皇室庇護又為何？獅理澳建國欽定：獵食動物自於母體內生長起，即為帝國之軍獸，役期終身；作為軍獸所享之福利遠逾獵物獸，且可獲得皇室庇護，受獵物獸辱罵或攻擊可逕行向當局舉報，當局將拘捕該獵物獸並容許「受害者」捕獵且食盡「加害者」。兩類獸之間遠古有名義上之平等，卻因帝國皇室以及雙方未曾真正彼此理解，而屢有摩擦；皇室利用此因素厲行專制，黎民痛楚難以言喻。

至8320年前，有一馴鹿郎中名孫逸新，醫術精湛、妙蹄回春，病患幾無未痊癒者，名揚萬里。孫逸新雖收入頗豐，亦常聽聞並目睹獵物獸受欺壓之慘況；有感於黔首身處水深火熱，孫遂每逢獵食動物上門求診時諫言，請求轉達於皇室。怎奈獵食動物雖因醫術得痊，卻更畏因上諫而被勒令退伍、遭獵物獸追殺之劫難，皆婉拒孫請求。孫遭拒數十次後，幡然頓悟造成百姓困苦之癥結點有二：專制皇室之獨裁政府以及兩類獸之互不信任。唯有推翻專制政權，肇建民主政府且令雙方真正信任，方能拯萬民於水火。孫萌生此想法後，發展一套思想──三獸主義，獸族、獸權、獸生構成鐵三角；革命理論既成，孫物色上門看診之軍獸有無不滿政府者，能膺革命之內應也。經其仔細觀察，孫發覺有狼名華盛頓者，可為此助長革命事業之獸。華軍銜為上將，屢建奇功，深獲皇室信任；其亦有君主應放棄部分權力之想法，屢次勸諫卻皆為皇帝所拒，若非其戰功彪炳，恐怕華早已命喪群獵物獸之下。一日華因肺部疾病前來求診，孫竊喜於機會降臨；馴鹿開藥後請軍狼至密室相商，軍狼聽後點頭如搗蒜，深感相見恨晚、知音得聚。兩獸商議由孫招募革命新血，華暗中訓練並提供武器，盼能於30年內推翻暴政、催民主自由之新生。

孫之理論以及理想獲得千千萬萬獵物獸甚至部分軍獸之傾聽，甚有出讓地下室供革命志士商討革命行動者；又經三載，孫華兩獸一致認為時機成熟，遂於南方揭竿起義，卻因事洩初嘗敗績。其後九次革命無一成功者，十次革命之劇烈遠逾昔日，皇室亦始疑華叛國，並準備下令軍隊嚴加查緝革命黨獸；孫華兩獸發覺無路可退，遂發動第十一次革命於黃鶴，務求解民於倒懸哉！此次革命群獸響應，革命軍勢如破竹，帝國軍節節敗退；最終革命軍攻陷首都莫納基，時任皇帝獅紫透遜位，金獅帝國覆亡。30年之期，僅歷20載光陰即撥雲見日，可謂烈士犧牲感動宇宙，方能重見光明。孫華兩獸於莫納基之理澳廣場宣佈建立新國家────京喜獸國。京者為萬兆，多也；喜字不贅言，獸國則為顯示此國家為全民而非一家獨獸所享有，億萬獸民為國家之主獸也。又因攻進首都當日恰逢新年，遂定此日為京喜獸國元年元旦，此紀年沿用至今。

京喜獸國起初以革命黨獸組成政府，由孫逸新當選為第一任臨時大總統，預計歷經十年之訓政時期後施行憲法。是年元旦隔天，孫總統下令廢除獅氏皇室身分；接受新政府者授予公民權，不接受者則令其移民。元年2月，孫總統下令廢除獵食動物方可為軍獸之規定，改為募兵制；3月將首都更名為動物方城市、理澳廣場改為時代廣場，以彰顯全民共享權益、邁向民主時代之意義。同年4月，孫總統宣佈此後五年所有獸皆可以書面表達個獸對憲法之建議，政府將於收集齊全之後召開制憲大會；全民踴躍投遞萬言書，新成立之郵政系統為此幾乎癱瘓，全民渴望民主自由可見一斑。元年11月12日，臨時政府通過元旦為京喜獸國開國紀念日，並由孫總統與華將軍共同簽署《哺乳動物和平條約》，正式搭起鴻溝之間橫跨之橋樑。6年4月，投遞時間截止；隔月制憲大會於方城市獨立廳召開，代表共900名，革命黨、軍獸以及百姓各300獸。制憲大會上群獸激辯，辯駁之核心為政府本質：獵物獸為避免重現金獅帝國之夢魘，多主張內閣制；反之，獵食動物認為一獸治國較有效率，只需以憲法適當限制之，多主張總統制。兩派爭執不休，為此制憲大會進度延宕三年依舊毫無共識；為此臨時大總統孫逸新以及國防部長華盛頓連袂前往獨立廳籲請代表們擱置爭議，盡全力謀求共識。諸位代表受兩位開國元老敦請甚為感動，遂願放下歧見理性討論；最終於9年7月，制憲大會以520票對380票之票數通過京喜獸國政府體制為總統制。同年12月25日，制憲大會通過《京喜獸國憲法》，依照三獸主義分為五權：行政、立法、司法、考試以及監察，每權各設一院；除行政正副院長外，其他四院之正副院長均由其成員互相票選之。總統任期四年，連選得連任一次；副總統任期等同於總統，連選連任次數無限制。行政院正副院長由總統提名，經立法院過半同意後方可上任。立法院委員535名，其中435名為區域立委，另外100名為不分區立委；政黨票門檻則為2%，同一政黨之立委當選獸數超過三獸可組成黨團。司法院則分三級：地方法院、高等法院以及最高法院，法官為終身職。最高法院成員為15名大法官，可受理釋憲、開設憲法法庭；大法官出缺時由總統提名，經立法院過半同意後始得出任，任期亦為終身。倘若為正副院長出缺，前者則由副院長真除，新任副院長依然由成員票選；後者情況簡單許多，由院長直接任命即可，副院長留下大法官之空缺依然由總統提名。考試院職司全國考試，監察院爪管彈劾及審計。行政區域劃分則為六直轄市、五十省，首都依舊為動物方城市。10年元旦，孫總統正式頒佈《京喜獸國憲法》，並於當年12月25日正式實施，該日遂訂為行憲紀念日。

11年元旦，孫逸新辭去臨時大總統一職，由華盛頓代理總統；同年3月22日舉行首次總統大選，由華盛頓以八成選票高票當選首任總統。同年5月20日，華盛頓於獨立廳就任總統，京喜獸國歷經三十餘載之醞釀，最終成功肇建全球首見民主共和之政府！華盛頓依三獸主義治國，全民安居樂業、舉國欣欣向榮，四年後華總統更以99%空前得票率高票連任；當其八年任期將滿時，萬民連署希冀其能競選第三任期。然而，華總統深感當年金獅帝國專制之毒害，毅然決然發表《告別辭》，並勉勵民眾將民主自由之精神如基因流傳後世。25年3月12日，孫逸新因肝癌病逝，舉國哀悼；時任北極熊總統熊柏恭下令全國降半旗一個月。全民緬懷孫逸新創建獸國之功勳，發動連署籲請政府尊孫為  京喜獸國  國父；全國為此於國葬後舉辦公民投票，以全票贊成通過此決議。此後1、200年時間，全球各地哺乳類紛紛拋棄君主專制政體、改採民主共和制；然有國家亦有欲維持皇室者，遂改弦更張採君主立憲，如島國彤素狐國。

50年4月5日，華盛頓因風濕性心臟病溘然長逝，京喜獸國慟失一位偉大領袖；時任花栗鼠總統錢復下令降半旗，期間與  國父同。萬民再次發動連署，籲請政府尊華盛頓為  先總統  華公；獸國舉行第二次國葬後又行公投，再次以全票贊成通過此決議。大約1000年時，京喜獸國成為公認全球實力居魁首之國；民主自由精神屆時已無所不在，全球各國無一不以京喜獸國為榜樣，致力於令獸權之燈火更加璀璨耀眼。3001年元旦，時任河狸總統孫運璿正式推動方城市改造計劃，劃分為六區；每區依照全球自然環境打造，既貼近自然又蘊藏高科技。本工程歷經二十年完工，為歷年來令全球獸民最為驚嘆世界八大奇蹟之一。

綜觀上述，似乎京喜獸國國民如今已能「選其所愛，愛其所選」，民主自由體制之力量可排山倒海、創建奇蹟；然而，事實並非如表面所見……

當年  國父、  先總統  華公、眾革命黨獸、軍獸們所思所想所行動幾乎面面俱到；然而，就是漏了最關鍵之點：歧視與偏見。縱使《憲法》明文記載獸獸平等，卻無法阻止獵食動物以及獵物獸之間互存刻板印象之心態，亦種下近年最撼動全國三大案件之一──夜嗥怪事件（又稱楊咩咩之亂）之遠因。本事件網路上以及國家檔案局資料豐富，本狼在此不贅述；經歷此事件後，獸民間方才恍然大悟對彼此是如此熟悉卻又無比陌生。就本狼來嗥，當年從那隻滑頭狐狸得知童軍並非完全乃泳渡湍流送國旗如此正面，即令本狼久久不能個狼。獸生在世，物種、本能、性別、國家種種因素皆無法挑選，天賦限制並存於DNA中；然而，縱使先天即有如此特質，何不發揮長處、以辛勤補寙拙，佐以莊敬自強、處變不驚之心，盡情揮灑生命之色彩？

本狼承認個狼亦曾頹喪，為眾獸之隱性觀感所喟嘆，更深感當年民主自由、多元尊重之精神有腐蝕崩解之危；然而，經夜嗥怪以及E.T.事件（本事件可詳閱個狼拙著《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》）後，全民攜爪共同挺過雙重難關，最終重拾當年之胸襟，再次令京喜獸國屹立於世界諸國之林。吾輩掌上或有爪、或長蹄；頭頂或有角、或無角；口中齒列或尖銳、或平實；軀幹或覆毛、或覆麟；尾巴或長直、或粗短；性別或XX、或XY、或第三性；職業或勞心、或勞力、或兩者兼之；個性或婉約、或剛強、或剛柔並濟……以上種種排列組合可謂近乎無限，形形色色之獸民以夢想為目標、注能力為燃料，以各自之理想同臻京喜獸國持續向前邁進之動力，方不負眾革命先烈之拋頭顱、灑熱血，亦不愧為京喜獸國之國民哉！

倘若本狼生於5萬年前，僅可為吞噬獵物獸之野狼；時空更迭至9000年前，亦僅能為於心不忍之殺戮砲灰；凍狼幸甚，能活於民主自由之年代，於歷經一番寒澈骨後，執妙筆欣撰梅花撲鼻香！民主自由之途無終點，一旦毅然決然踏上，旅程將永無休止之日；縱使哺乳類於此途上可能走偏、跌跌撞撞、停滯甚或倒退，絲毫無損於吾輩對終點實踐完全自由民主之嚮往。往昔之世界，今朝之京喜獸國，其時空有異、然根基雷同：皆為哺乳類共存之世界，亦為環境多樣化之世界，更為差異存在且顯著之世界；兩者殊異僅有一點：昔日雙方連相互理解、嘗試懷揣同理心皆無，此刻雙方已有名喚「尊重且包容」之橋樑橫跨鴻溝，互通「有無」。自肇建獸國起，哺乳類代代相傳續於此途上前行，以各自之步態持續8300年之久；吾輩及吾輩之後代，必將持續邁進，開創更加璀璨亮麗之未來！

京喜獸國總統  斯冰菊  本狼肉球印
副總統  胡尼克  狐狸肉球印

京喜獸國8306年元旦

後記：
「凹嗚──────！總算寫完啦！本狼很有信心這幅總統級墨寶能列入經典文化教材，京喜獸國萬歲！」五洋寓所內，黑白狼在洗爪臺前沖洗右爪掌肉球，花了三個小時構思到以毛筆一氣呵成，想來就讓個狼心中忍不住狂喜！

「你們藝文界就是囉嗦。同樣是《民主誌》，我用大概兩百個字就能寫出傑作！」從三公尺外凍梅書齋傳來狐狸有點不屑的嘲諷，同時還夾雜著吹風機的風聲。

「你要就個狐偷偷寫，放在尾書或部落格都可以；這份可是國寶級文獻，不只要放到總統副總統博物館展示，還會以全像投影供眾網友閱覽呢！」本狼關緊水龍頭，隨後在回到書齋同時炫耀著。

「早知道我當初就自己出來選……算了，大概再兩分鐘就好。」還是和從政之前一樣穿著草綠襯衫、卡其長褲的副總統正在吹最後一段還有點濡濕的墨跡，今年元旦他的首項任務除了簽名以及蓋肉球印之外，就是這件無聊差事。

「這麼快？正好，本狼今天要再寫一章小說，接下來會很忙；尼克，為《民主誌》裝裱的工作就交給你！」本狼離開前拋出此嗥，留下還在書齋內吹乾文獻的他。


兩天後，元月3日；2日為了專心創作，當天本狼完全不上網以及使用爪機，所以裝裱完成且已上傳博物館官方網站以及尾書專頁的消息，本狼直到3日早晨才得知《民主誌》佳評如潮的捷報！

獐大春：「《民主誌》真乃千年來之曠世鉅作！」

豬天心：「作者寫來情真意切，令我自慚形穢。」

齊邦媛（東北虎）：「融鑄獵食動物豪邁與獵物獸細膩於一體，可謂當代吾之拙作《巨流河》！」

能獲得以上三位元老級文學巨匠之青睞，本狼死而無憾！本狼續將網頁往下拉，赫然發現「哈茱蒂」三字；定睛一瞧，才發覺不對勁：「傻狐狸，你居然又耍了一回狡猾！不過，看在夠浪漫的份上，我原諒你！I KNOW I LOVE YOU！」

什麼！浪漫？通篇談論民主自由以及愛國情操之國寶，怎會有名狀愛情之浪漫？又不是《與妻訣別書》！本狼立即按下反面選項，整篇文獻翻面後，那寥寥兩百零二字映入總統眼簾：「TO  蘿蔔頭以及全體國民：

    新年快樂，HAPPY NEW YEAR！能獲得那個四眼仔的首肯創作，真是無上榮幸！另一面的廢話要如何言簡意賅？無論是《憲法》、基因還是過去種種，這只是遊戲的規則；遊戲最重要的從來就不是規則，而是玩家。要將遊戲玩得精彩，玩家的用心至關重要；當你玩得出神入化，甚至還有修改規則的機會！所以，認真玩這款名為『獸生』的遊戲吧！最後，感謝當年讓我重燃熱情的那位兔子玩家──蘿蔔頭。

胡尼克

P.S.：你看的這面其實是正面。」除了上述短文之外，這傢伙居然還貼了張和茱蒂在定情地冰之所象的自拍照片！本狼當年怎麼會選這種傢伙做競選搭檔，看來競選連任得認真考慮是否該換狐……

「和狐狸打交道真倒楣，現在連那座釣魚場都被那群彤素狐佔領……不會吧？阿原也有留言！喔！本狼就知道冰菊舅舅沒有白疼你，愛因斯坦！」正當本狼沮喪之際，即將成年的表外甥留嗥為總統表舅注射一劑強心針；本狼幾乎將金黃鏡框貼在螢幕上，蒐集能慰藉一國元首的隻字片語，辛樂原留言如下：「冰菊舅舅的文采果然一如往常，字字珠璣！」看到這裡本狼猛點頭，當年帶你去冒險果然是正確的！

「不過，一見尼克叔叔的國寶級文獻、情書以及整獸道具三合一短箋，我決定將狼生第一張選票投給他！」這時候本狼微慍，距離發作地步還有一段距離；於是本狼於下方留嗥：「阿原：倘若尼克叔叔下次決定獨自參選，你是依然會投給他？還是支持對京喜獸國文學有顯著貢獻的表舅？」幸好他在線上，才幾秒功夫他就回覆：「當然是尼克叔叔。雖然冰菊舅舅的智商高，依舊遠遠不如那隻精明又風趣的狐狸！」這下本狼除了氣炸別無他法，使勁一扯就將主機電源線拔掉！變黑螢幕好不容易才讓本狼氣消，怎料本狼還忘了一件要事……

「慘了！今天打的八千字還沒存檔！胡尼克──────！」

「阿菊，你真上鏡！」本狼發飆之時，忽聞熟悉聲線，遂從書齋探頭出來；只見眾記者個個攜帶特製長鏡頭在寓所外瘋狂拍攝，居然就連本狼摯友康葛祿也加入攝影行列，身為名獸的一大缺點在此不知第幾度展現：無論有事無事，媒體都會貼身跟拍甚至偷拍！

「阿祿，亦有汝焉？」本狼被這陣仗震懾了兩三秒，現在的媒體消息未免也太過靈通！

「睽違半年總統再度使用文言文，看樣子國家即將發生大事！」《蘋果日報》貓記者在攝影師前以詳實語氣現場轉播。

「總統，胡副總統在《民主誌》上創作真有取得您的許可？」ZNN豪豬記者高舉加長型麥克風詢問。

「阿菊下台！」除了嘈雜記者群外，還有一隻穿著「獵食動物應配戴電擊項圈！」T恤的激進派綿羊對著本狼怒吼！

以上這些都還好，本狼面對眾多記者偷拍也不是第一次了；真正讓本狼惱火的是在記者群外圍那抹橘色身影，他的指導棋下得非常專業：「對，從這個角度拍更清楚。那顆蛀掉的獠牙弄特寫，胸前稀疏的毛也是焦點！對了，你們何不用這些照片製作攻擊海報？我想黃國猖會很樂意用這些點子來……」

「尼克，你真是建國以來最讚的副總統！不但每次被跟拍都沒發飆，這次居然還主動幫我們找題材，下次我一定投你一票！不，拜託你明年直接出來選！」知名雲豹記者丁元凱趁空檔和凍狼的難搞副爪聊天，對方狡黠笑容無比燦爛。

「尼克，你是真想要本狼換掉你是不是！快叫隨扈把他們弄走！」

「阿凱，趕快下標題！『民主守護者公然霸凌第四權！』沒有比這更貼切的刊頭了。」狐狸從上衣胸前口袋挑顆藍莓拋進嘴裡，提醒本狼下次國宴絕對要換水果！

「本狼的隨扈呢！」

「喔！他們還在放元旦連假。別擔心！我已經爪派飛仔為他們代班，放心吧！」尼克拿出ICARROT開始滑，想必又是在關注茱蒂的最新尾書動態。

「別逼本狼做出比口誅筆伐還要衝動的行為！適可而止，你們這些只會誇大不實的媒體！」

「又一則新聞頭條！四眼仔，你可真幫了言論自由大忙！對了，令堂剛才在現場直播留言區回覆：『冰菊，冷靜一點。別連當總統也要媽咪擔心。』」

「狡猾狐狸，本狼要宰了你！」話音一落，本狼用最快的速度奔離書齋衝下樓，期間還聽到狐狸吩咐：「兒子啊！快過來保護你爸！」

「哼！這次免談！總統，快上車，老子幫你追！」在出寓所前聽到大耳狐這句話，頓時讓本狼對他完全改觀；本狼上車後，立刻從車窗探出頭對記者下令：「各位記者：你們要新聞？本狼就給你們大獨家！『總統親自追捕毀損國寶副爪，《民主誌》追捕戰LIVE實況轉播！』嗜血的跟上來！」此時飛仔發動引擎，才一兩分鐘的功夫，朝微獸地帶奔逃的副總統就面臨由麵包車帶頭的SNG車隊追捕；敢小瞧當總統的小說家？本狼就用想像力和緊湊情節來教訓你！

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呼呼~終於完結篇了

冰菊也辛苦了

故事很精彩呢

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  蒼煌：

      從訪問、分成上中下篇的小說以及補遺，這花了本狼三個月的時間去醞釀以及撰寫；這期間著實不易，不過本狼的延宕似乎有稍加改善的趨勢。能寫出一部符合現實又能充分發揮想像力的小說，是本狼以及千千萬萬的作家歷年來的終極目標之一；而本狼得嗥這絕對是本狼狼生截至目前以來最得意的作品，就如同蒼煌的《新狼月》一樣！

      另外，本狼和野魂從今年4月開始洽談合作；野魂同意為每篇繪製一幅電繪，而題材由野魂挑選，本狼盡可能讓野魂自由發揮。這部小說本狼希冀能和《小氣財神》之於聖誕節一樣，只要想到《霜降、大雪、冷血謀》就能想到跨年；本狼創作這部小說其實也是送給所有友獸以及動物同胞的跨年禮物，在從今以後的跨年都能帶給所有讀者獸歡樂、希望以及為夢想的實現添加源源不絕的燃料！

      行文末了報告進度：野魂已開始著爪繪製中篇插圖，下篇和補遺的插圖還在靈感階段，敬請各位友獸期待唷！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                            北極凍狼    斯冰菊    防颱前的驚喜

                                                                                                  狼版13年7月6日    23:46

----------

